# Any one have to wait until after AF is late for a BFP?



## KLa826

This is currently my 2nd month off the BCP. Month 1 AF arrived with minor spotting Mon & Tues, and full blown Wed. 3/27. She has still not come for me this month- and I am having NONE of my "normal" symptoms...emotional the week before, skin breakout, achy "my insides are falling out cramps..." Cramps I was having started around 4/14 and stopped 4/21. Now, my boobs are tender and feel like they are popping out of my bra, my lower back keeps tweaking and aching, and I get short little jabs of pain in my lower abdomen with occasional cramps. However, as of yesterday- BFN. 

Does anyone have any stories of it taking a little longer to get a BFP? Or should I just resolve myself to AF tormenting me as payback for 8 years on the BCP?? 

I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Myers13

Don't get discouraged hun, I didn't get a positive test until I was 5 1/5 weeks with my dd, I don't have periods but twice a year so I couldn't use the missed period technique, but I had all the symptoms of being pregnant from a week 1/2 on and Just knew I was pregnant! Just keep testing :)


----------



## stepmama1125

I didn't get a bfp till 10 weeks! As long as AF hasn't arrived there is always hope :)


----------



## KLa826

Thank you, ladies! I'm just keeping my fingers crossed! I figure i will test again Sunday or Monday


----------



## stepmama1125

Good luck! <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mmmmm very interesting thread lol; I knew someone last time ttc that was nearly 8 weeks before getting a BFP , but I reckoned it must be very rare. 
Nice to hear that it does happen -I too am late for AF with strange symptoms and getting BFN's - Going to wait a few more days before testing now and trying to patiently wait it out. 

Good luck to you KLa826; hope you get your BFP xx When was AF due?


----------



## KLa826

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mmmmm very interesting thread lol; I knew someone last time ttc that was nearly 8 weeks before getting a BFP , but I reckoned it must be very rare.
> Nice to hear that it does happen -I too am late for AF with strange symptoms and getting BFN's - Going to wait a few more days before testing now and trying to patiently wait it out.
> 
> Good luck to you KLa826; hope you get your BFP xx When was AF due?


Hard to say for sure when she was due, as I was on the BCP for 8 years and this is only month 2. Today would be CD 33 and she hasn't come yet- if she is "regular" she would have been here this past Tues 3/23 or Wednesday 3/24- but NOTHING. I tested Wednesday and it was a BFN. Going to wait until Sunday and if she doesn't show up before then. When was she due for you?


----------



## wannabubba#4

KLa826 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm very interesting thread lol; I knew someone last time ttc that was nearly 8 weeks before getting a BFP , but I reckoned it must be very rare.
> Nice to hear that it does happen -I too am late for AF with strange symptoms and getting BFN's - Going to wait a few more days before testing now and trying to patiently wait it out.
> 
> Good luck to you KLa826; hope you get your BFP xx When was AF due?
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure when she was due, as I was on the BCP for 8 years and this is only month 2. Today would be CD 33 and she hasn't come yet- if she is "regular" she would have been here this past Tues 3/23 or Wednesday 3/24- but NOTHING. I tested Wednesday and it was a BFN. Going to wait until Sunday and if she doesn't show up before then. When was she due for you?Click to expand...

Only yesterday :shrug: but still nothing today -but that is when my cycles were dead regular lol. I used to come on every 27 days, regular as clockwork but the past year I have had a couple of blips in my cycle (i think its my age, 39yo) when I was up to 6 days late (and then thought I was pregnant lol) 

good luck xxx


----------



## KLa826

Wanna- why can't the with just make our lives a little easier and come when she is supposed to all the time? Last night I noticed some CM- creamy ish- when I wiped. Had it again this more but, still no flow. I am just throwing my hands up in the air and saying "whatever!" at this point because I don't really know what else to do. I can't control what's going on right now- all I can do is wait as hope. 

Keeping my FXd for both of us that this is the real deal  when are you testing?


----------



## pieceofpie

KLa826, I am currently on CD 34 which is 21DPO for me and so far have gotten a BFN when I tested on Wednesday. AF seems to give suttle indication that she might or might not come, yesterday I had no symptom today after intercourse, down there feels as if would be on her way but I went through this feeling several timess this cycle.

So I would say the longer she stays away the better and if she does not come by tomarrow I guess I have no other choice but to test.

Which everyone luck.


----------



## KLa826

pieceofpie said:


> KLa826, I am currently on CD 34 which is 21DPO for me and so far have gotten a BFN when I tested on Wednesday. AF seems to give suttle indication that she might or might not come, yesterday I had no symptom today after intercourse, down there feels as if would be on her way but I went through this feeling several timess this cycle.
> 
> So I would say the longer she stays away the better and if she does not come by tomarrow I guess I have no other choice but to test.
> 
> Which everyone luck.

Thanks for your post, Pieceofpie! I keep thinking I feel her, she's here... But nothing! Just playing the waiting game and hoping AF is gone for a good reason, not as a sign of potential problems. FXd we both get BFPs soon!!


----------



## babydoll06

With both of my pregnancies I didn't test positive until around the six week mark, even though I tested daily. Absolutely drove me insane but I knew deep down I was pregnant. I'm now 10/11 days late and still bfn and this time I really don't know which way its going to go.


----------



## KLa826

babydoll06 said:


> With both of my pregnancies I didn't test positive until around the six week mark, even though I tested daily. Absolutely drove me insane but I knew deep down I was pregnant. I'm now 10/11 days late and still bfn and this time I really don't know which way its going to go.

That makes me feel better, baby doll! Thank you!! I have a feeling that I am- have had dreams of positive tests and symptoms that are not normal PMS symptoms for me- and haven't had my usual symptoms. I am going to wait as long as my sanity will allow it to test. Keep me posted about how things work out for you!


----------



## pieceofpie

KLa826 how are you doing today? I guess we are indeed in the waiting phase of this stage. Still no AF and not really any symptoms at all except today I felt funny when I had a bag of chips, could not keep my eyes open and the heat felt as if it would put me in the grave. I was sure that AF would come sometime today but again nothing. I am so fed up and above the point now that I would welcome AF rather than having to go through this see saw motion at the moment.

I went to the mall this evening and bought two kinds of tests one for menopause to check if I am going through early menopause and another one for pregnancy either way I must get a positive in something. 

babydoll06 and KLa82 I am a praying and a hoping that everyone comes out of this happy. FX


----------



## KLa826

Well, I had some brownish pink discharge yesterday when using the bathroom and was correct to assume to was a precursor to AF. Sure enough, she came swooping in on me today. My poor DH isn't going to know what hits him in May- as it's the lat month we are living on our own for a bit. We are buying a new home and unfortunately the sale of our current home is closing at the end of may- purchase of new won't be final until the end of August/ september, so we are moving in with my parents temporarily. Here's hoping May is my month. 

Please let me know how you make out with your tests- I really hope at least one of us gets that BFP!!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Whooo I am so exciting that you guys are purchasing your new home. I am building and it feels so good even though my house proberly wont be finish until next year but the excitement is still so strong. I am happy for you all, so sorry that witch shows her ugle head to you today and why do you think she does what she does to us, fool us into believeing that something is there when nothing is present, there should be a button that one could push that say pregnant or non pregnant.

Both my results comes out negative this morning, not even a tiny line or hint of a line on any..my body sure is putting me through the ropes. My bbt dropped this morning to just above the cover line so if it drops lower tomarrow I know AF is on her way. Had a very mild cramping in the abdomen/pelvix area this morning and I was sure that this was it but nothing come out, clean as a baby and now the aches stop, I notice this happen when I lay flat on my back and it does not come back throughout the day. I just wish something would give already so I can move on but this suspense is worst than an Alfred Hitchcock movie. Tomarrow on CD37, 24DPO I will head to the doctor and have some blood works done for HCG or lack thereof.

I am keeping my fingers cross that next month is your month, it would be a great welcome addition to your new home and the perfect litlle family.

Please keep us posted


----------



## Myers13

KLa826 said:


> Well, I had some brownish pink discharge yesterday when using the bathroom and was correct to assume to was a precursor to AF. Sure enough, she came swooping in on me today. My poor DH isn't going to know what hits him in May- as it's the lat month we are living on our own for a bit. We are buying a new home and unfortunately the sale of our current home is closing at the end of may- purchase of new won't be final until the end of August/ september, so we are moving in with my parents temporarily. Here's hoping May is my month.
> 
> Please let me know how you make out with your tests- I really hope at least one of us gets that BFP!!!!

Awww sorry to hear hun!! hopefully may is your month!! AF should be due btwn the 1st-4th for me, if I am to have one, waiting until Sunday to test again if af doesn't show. Praying for a BFP!!!


----------



## KLa826

Fingers are crossed for you, Myers!! And thanks for your well wishes  this was only our second month TTC so I'm not stressing yet! 

Piece- thanks for your enthusiasm, too! It is so exciting! We were talking about building but our current home sold really quickly and we couldn't stand the thought of living with my parents for that long. Thankfully- we are buying from family so I'm really excited to be moving into a home I already have memories in! How great that you are so close to moving into your new home, too!!! Did you get your blood work done? I'm itching to know if atleast ONE of us got a BFP this month!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

AF got me too today, 6 days late :(

Onwards and upwards girlies xxx

Always wanted a Feb baby anyway heehee ;)

Good luck and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## KLa826

wannabubba#4 said:


> AF got me too today, 6 days late :(
> 
> Onwards and upwards girlies xxx
> 
> Always wanted a Feb baby anyway heehee ;)
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all xxx

 So sorry to hear that, Wannabubba!! I agree- Feb is a great month for a birthday! I an a teacher so I am figuring the closer to the end of the school year I get, the better! Good luck in May! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Rachelanne26

KLa826 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm very interesting thread lol; I knew someone last time ttc that was nearly 8 weeks before getting a BFP , but I reckoned it must be very rare.
> Nice to hear that it does happen -I too am late for AF with strange symptoms and getting BFN's - Going to wait a few more days before testing now and trying to patiently wait it out.
> 
> Good luck to you KLa826; hope you get your BFP xx When was AF due?
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure when she was due, as I was on the BCP for 8 years and this is only month 2. Today would be CD 33 and she hasn't come yet- if she is "regular" she would have been here this past Tues 3/23 or Wednesday 3/24- but NOTHING. I tested Wednesday and it was a BFN. Going to wait until Sunday and if she doesn't show up before then. When was she due for you?Click to expand...

I was on Nuvaring for 3 1/2 years and it took my body about 2 months to get back on track I thought for sure I was pregnant within the first try but come to find out it was just my body adjusting from the BC I found out that a lot of women had pregnancy symptoms after stopping there BCP or Nuvaring...I started taking Vitex because last time we ttc about 4 years ago I went off the BCP and I had like 3 periods in a year and nothing happened for us..So this time I decided to take matters into my own hands and started the Vitex and multi Vitamin and extra B6!! This is my second month of regularity with my ovulation and AF so I am very excited that things seem to be going back to normal quickly!! I think BC should be outlawed for what it does to our bodies!! I will never ever go back on it again!! Good luck to you hun and :dust: to all!!!!!!!


----------



## KLa826

Rachel- thanks for your input! I had slightly irregular cycles before BCP so im sure it's going to be a bumpy ride adjusting to life without BCP keeping me sane. It really felt like 2 solid weeks of PMS... Yay  
I'm taking a multi vitamin with frolic acid, but what is Vitex?


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi everyone, 

Wannabubba#4, February is great month for a baby my dad was born on the 29th, they are great people of that month.

Kla826, A teacher wow! Amazing dealing with little ones, may I ask what age group and I am going to be praying that when I read your post, I will be reading about a bfp.
*
AFM:* Starting spotting Sunday night and half of Monday. Monday evening AF showed and stop very early this morning. However she showed up with alot of unusual symptoms like feeling dizzy when standing up all of yesterday, feet and ankle swollening and unexplain weight gain including extra, extra large breast, anyway she has stopped so maybe I can get on with some baby dancing and hopefully something will happen next month.

I am keeping my FX for all of us ladies on this board.


----------



## KLa826

Sorry to hear she got to you, too, Piece! She had similar spotting, stopping, for me as well but hit like a ton of bricks Monday and Tuesday. Today is more manageable and "normal." I also had crazy symptoms that I usually don't have- do maybe there is something in the air ?! We also had a crazy full moon and I hear that can impact our cycles. 
I teach 2nd grade which is 7-8 year olds. For a while, I wasn't even sure I wanted to have kids with 21+ in my daily life, but after a few friends started - my tune quickly changed. 

Do you use an OPK or chart you bbt? I haven't don't any of that yet but have read that BDing every other day during cd's 10-18 is a pretty safe way to operate. I warned my DH ;-)


----------



## pieceofpie

KLa826 said:


> Sorry to hear she got to you, too, Piece! She had similar spotting, stopping, for me as well but hit like a ton of bricks Monday and Tuesday. Today is more manageable and "normal." I also had crazy symptoms that I usually don't have- do maybe there is something in the air ?! We also had a crazy full moon and I hear that can impact our cycles.
> I teach 2nd grade which is 7-8 year olds. For a while, I wasn't even sure I wanted to have kids with 21+ in my daily life, but after a few friends started - my tune quickly changed.
> 
> Do you use an OPK or chart you bbt? I haven't don't any of that yet but have read that BDing every other day during cd's 10-18 is a pretty safe way to operate. I warned my DH ;-)


Hi KLa826, I seriously believe that next month is going to be a positive one for us so I am keeping my ten fingers and toes cross for us. Yes I chart with ferility friend, mymonthlycycle and countdowntopregnancy, I like to cross check and finds that MMC tends to give an accurate cycle and FF pinpoint ovulation exactly.

I did not want children as well because I was full of myself and used to model including commerical so I did not want to spoil my body until I got pregnant with my son. I love children and think they are so cute at that age and have a mind of there own, they always keep you on your toes, lots of exercise and young minds to mold..you have a hand in it.

I agree about a crazy moon affecting the cycles because I have never had something like this one before. Looks like we are cycle buddies so we can exchange ideas, oh tweet..


----------



## KLa826

pieceofpie said:


> Hi KLa826, I seriously believe that next month is going to be a positive one for us so I am keeping my ten fingers and toes cross for us. Yes I chart with ferility friend, mymonthlycycle and countdowntopregnancy, I like to cross check and finds that MMC tends to give an accurate cycle and FF pinpoint ovulation exactly.
> 
> I did not want children as well because I was full of myself and used to model including commerical so I did not want to spoil my body until I got pregnant with my son. I love children and think they are so cute at that age and have a mind of there own, they always keep you on your toes, lots of exercise and young minds to mold..you have a hand in it.
> 
> I agree about a crazy moon affecting the cycles because I have never had something like this one before. Looks like we are cycle buddies so we can exchange ideas, oh tweet..

I agree! Here's to hoping May is "THE MONTH" for us both! This past PMS cycle led me to Fertility Friend- so I started tracking symptoms there, but I haven't done anything with my BBT or using OPK's yet. I want to stay as low-stress as I can and I'm afraid that if I start doing all that I will get more nerved up? For now, I'm just tracking cycle days and trying to pay attention to my CM and ovulation symptoms. 

Teaching is really wonderful- but EXHAUSTING for sure! I try to explain to my DH what it's like always having someone (or 10, 15, 20 someones!) need your attention all day long... He doesn't get it! Haha! But the rewards are definitely worth the headaches. I am missing my nightly glass (glasses...) of wine though! Trying to cut back now that we are TTC! That's really cool that you modeled- I bet you could be one of those super-hot mom models in the commercials, now! :) 

I am not sure I believe it yet but it appears that AF has already left the building for me. Seems super short, but I guess since Sunday night- Tuesday night was so heavy, it sort of makes sense. She used to visit for 5 solid days. Oh well! BTW, my name is Kim!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi Kim I am Nay and was indeed a very popular person at the time because I have long limbs, long legs, long arms and long torso so you can imagine the sight I was and now I am abit solid (heavy) not obese. I would love to teach and knows it must be wonderful and everyday is a new challenge for you. I find that most men dont understand they thinks that the job a woman do is nothing compare to them and we can handle everything. My part-time BF thinks that I can do work, house work and errands and still have time to make love to him three times a night because I am not tired. They do not understand the effort it takes...men. I wish they would understand what it is we are going through to have a baby then carry it to terms the wear and tears and still take care and love our men.

I am not going to lie, BBT charting is taxing and stressful, because you are looking at every little jump or decline and thinking there is a meaning to it, having to get up at a specific time each morning or ensuring that you get a minimum of three hours sleep.

I would indeed be very nice to have you for a cycle buddy where we can share out symptoms and emotions. You are the best.


----------



## Myers13

I think I'm 13 dpo but still no signs of Af,.. I caved in and took a test this morning BFN, but I didn't get a positive with my daughter until I was 5 weeks so I'm not stressing until Af shows lol This is only our first month ttcing though, I can't get my hopes up too high!


----------



## pieceofpie

Wish you all the best Myers13, I am praying that AF stays away from you and you get your BFP soon FX.

KLa826 how are you...I dont think that we really had a period because I am still having pregnancy symptoms and my period stopped yesterday, what about you are you going through the same thing? Maybe we both need to do some blood works, what do you think? or could it be a fake pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## KLa826

Myers- FXd for you! Please keep us posted  I think it's in our nature as women to get our hopes up! 

Piece- I hope that's the case for you but I am pretty much sure AF hit me. She was a bit shorter than usual, but made up for it by hitting me hard! If you arent sure then you should definitely get blood work taken to check it out!


----------



## Myers13

Still No Af, but nothing new here, I never have regular cycles, but normally even if I don't bleed I have all the symptoms of Af, atleast cramping, bloating, and achiness, and nothing!!! I'm not spotting either, But I took a Dollar tree test with fmu today & still bfn :/ Weird, but waiting it out, didn't get a Bfp with my daughter until almost 5 weeks along! PRAYING~~~


----------



## KLa826

Myers13 said:


> Still No Af, but nothing new here, I never have regular cycles, but normally even if I don't bleed I have all the symptoms of Af, atleast cramping, bloating, and achiness, and nothing!!! I'm not spotting either, But I took a Dollar tree test with fmu today & still bfn :/ Weird, but waiting it out, didn't get a Bfp with my daughter until almost 5 weeks along! PRAYING~~~

Glad to hear she's staying away, Myers! I've read that no symptoms if you normally have symptoms is a good sign so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Pleae continue to keep us updated!


----------



## Myers13

I'm hoping I get a bfp soon, I'm feeling very overwhelmed right now not knowing weather I should just forget it and accept the bfn's and wait for signs of O this month, or keep being a poasaholic!! LOL I will keep you updated :)


----------



## pieceofpie

KLa826, How arw you this wonderful Sunday?... trying to. will myself to go to church.

Enjoy ur day


----------



## KLa826

pieceofpie said:


> KLa826, How arw you this wonderful Sunday?... trying to. will myself to go to church.
> 
> Enjoy ur day

I'm doing just fine- the weather has finally turned as we have some sunshine and warmth, which is just lovely! Planning to spend the day packing and preparing for our big move in a few weeks. Did AF ever pay you a visit, or did you get blood work done? 

Myers- its so frustrating, the waiting, the games we play with ourselves... Try and take it one day at a time


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla826, I thought of you on Sunday and how wonderful it must be to have your own home. Have DH start looking forward to be with your parents or what.

AF came but in such a weird way, spotting, light, medium/light and spotting. for the other five days a very light stain when wipe after peeing. My stomach is now getting harder and bigger, starting to hate DF, still have breast tingling. My doctor wants me to do blood works but not to see if I am pregnant but to see what is causing the weakness.
I am now on CD10.

How are you doing? Anything we can hold our FX on? I am rooting like crazy for you..


----------



## Myers13

Ladies!! I got 3 BFP's this morning!!!!!!


----------



## KLa826

Myers13 said:


> Ladies!! I got 3 BFP's this morning!!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS MYERS!!! So happy for you! How long did you end up waiting after AF was due to see a BFP? Hopefully yours is the first of a few more BFPs to come  

Piece- Sorry to hear things aren't working out the way you'd like. Any answers since your last post about what's going on? 
DH is tolerating the idea of living with my parents well- surprisingly. The thought of not having a mortgage payment for a few months is very appealing to him! I am around CD 14 now- and thinking I am very close to "O" if it hasn't already BDd on CD8&12- now he's starting a night cycle and I have plans both days so who knows. May might not be my month afterall! That's life, right? We shall see!


----------



## pieceofpie

Myers13, CO NGRATULATION on the BFP may I ask how long you have been trying and did you have any strange or lack thereof of symptoms?

KLa826, that just both of us to do something very soon , I am on CD12, with strange temp. one day up the other down, this morning woke with cramping and a feeling like AF is on her way but nothing. Dont think I will be BDing over the weekend so I guess I am also out for the month. My appointment for the blood work is not until the 21st of this month. I have also being a bit depressed and sad for no reason at all and not trusting DF. I swear I feel like I would after O...I am just to scared to take another HPT and thought I would wait until AF is due this month again or when I take my pap smear this the 15th of this month.

I guess we will have to come up with something soon to speed things along hmm.


----------



## Myers13

KLa826 said:


> Myers13 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!! I got 3 BFP's this morning!!!!!!
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS MYERS!!! So happy for you! How long did you end up waiting after AF was due to see a BFP? Hopefully yours is the first of a few more BFPs to come
> 
> Piece- Sorry to hear things aren't working out the way you'd like. Any answers since your last post about what's going on?
> DH is tolerating the idea of living with my parents well- surprisingly. The thought of not having a mortgage payment for a few months is very appealing to him! I am around CD 14 now- and thinking I am very close to "O" if it hasn't already BDd on CD8&12- now he's starting a night cycle and I have plans both days so who knows. May might not be my month afterall! That's life, right? We shall see!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!! I didn't get a BFP until 21 dpo!! I kept testing every few days and after the 4th I decided to wait it out, I got slammed with 4 days of migraines following, Sorry TMI but very bad runs! Zero spotting since my last period. I also had light cramps on the 9th and then on the 10th so I decided to test, I took 2 $tree tests, & then a Frer to be sure & all were positive! :) Hoping to see more bfp's!!


----------



## Myers13

Oh & I didn't see a bfp until a week after my expected af!


----------



## pieceofpie

Myers13, I am positive you will see more BFP. KLa826 is next on the list, she just does not know it yet. 

Lots of sticky dust to you and baby dust to KLa826.


----------



## KLa826

Hey ladies! 
Myers- congrats again...I also LOVE seeing the good news! Hope you are feeling well :) 

Piece, Sorry to hear you still aren't feeling well. I know how tough it is to not know what your body is experiencing and to just want an answer! I was given some advice about hpt's and I am TRYING to follow it...Wait until you just can't wait any longer...Other wise you end up spending a fortune for no reason. 
I appreciate your vote of confidence about me being next, but I'm pretty doubtful. DH was out of town Thursday night, called into work Friday night and on a scheduled night shift Saturday- Tues. I see him for a few hours this afternoon and won't see him again until Wednesday. I have had EWCM for three days now so if we can't BD sometime today- I think that'll be about that for May. OH WELL! What is meant to be will be, right? As mentioned before, I'm a teacher- so a baby due between Feb- June would be great since I have the summer off. 

You aren't trusting DF? Any reason in particular or just your mood? Hormones can make us do/feel strange things...
BABY DUST for us both and sticky dust to Myers! :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi KL,

How are you and did you get any BDing? I kinda have a trust issue with DF, we have been together for three years however when I was pregnant about a year and half ago he broke up with me when I told him. I had miscarriage and we were back together he seems sorry and wanted to try again. In December of last year he started acting out again and this lasted until the February 28 when he wanted to end the relationship to be with the same woman he went to when I was pregnant. I was happy to end the relationship and move on with my life and when I look he was back three weeks later. Everyone thought I should give him another chance but I am not sure, he seems to have change and is more attentive and a bit more honest, I must say I see an improvement but I dont trust him or really want to be around him. I do however live in a country with a limited supply of o.k men and definately short supply of good men so when you hve one you have to keep him but I am really not feeling him. I think he would make a wonderful dad hence me been around or else I would have gone along time ago. I also thinks he is lieing about his neice, I think she is his daughter that he had very young from school and his sister raised her for him because no one wants her now and he is saddle with her and he does not tell her no for anything.

Major trust issues with him on my part.

How is the little ones and living at home going for you?.


----------



## KLa826

Hi piece! 
We got to BD on CDs 8,12&16- and I think 16-17 were O days but can't be sure. Haven't seen DH since but will see him tonight, as last night was his last night working for a bit. Things with the move are starting to get stressful... Trying to pack and get out while my DH and my dad are already getting wacky about being in such close quarters for an extended period of time. I am trying to be the mediator, which has not been easy! I am hoping that once we are actually THERE they will both see their worries were unnecessary and everything will be ok. Fingers crossed! 

I'm sorry to hear about your issues with DF... I'm not sure where you live, but it seems to me that if you aren't being treated the way you feel you should and/or aren't happy, you shouldn't put up with it! Life is too short to live it with regrets! If you are really thinking his "neice" is his daughter and he won't tell YOU- the person he is supposed to be able to confide in and trust the most, that's a little crazy to me. Is he being a wonderful dad to her? Seems the way he treats and handles her would be a good gauge of how he will be with children of his own- but I could be wrong. Hope I haven't been too harsh rude- I just want to give you my honest opinion!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I'm a day late for AF and have been feeling less PMSie and more preggie, and feel like I've come down with the flu :( This am, I was sooo hopeful, but nope; BFN? Seems to me that I did this with my second child. I didn't test positive until after about a week late? Good luck to both of us!


----------



## KLa826

RunningMomOf3 said:


> I'm a day late for AF and have been feeling less PMSie and more preggie, and feel like I've come down with the flu :( This am, I was sooo hopeful, but nope; BFN? Seems to me that I did this with my second child. I didn't test positive until after about a week late? Good luck to both of us!

Running- another woman on this thread (Myers) said it took her until a week after her AF was due, too. I bet if it was like that for your second baby it will happen the same way! FXd and baby dust for you! I am in the TWW now- though doubtful because DHs work schedule didnt allow for much BDing during my fertile days. Here's hoping!


----------



## pieceofpie

KLa, what you are saying is exactly the same questions I am asking myself so no you are not been harsh. I told him off last night and walk out just had enough of him and strongly thinking of the next level by Friday. He is a wonderful person to his so called neice, she is spoiled rotten by him and whatever she wants she gets, he pays her school fees, buys her clothings and get up any hour of the morning to collect her or wait for her anywhere she is located and help her with her homework every evening she has to report to him she is rude and have no manners to her aunts, grandparents and her so called mother wants nothing to do with her so he had to find somewhere for her to stay so please tell me if that is a niece or daughter. He is an ok BF, he is attentive and will try to please me but not if his niece needs something and that is posting a problem for me. I cannot understand why I stay with him when I known to walk away from things at the drop of a hat and thenn I have a trust issue with him and dont belive things when he speak them and that is not good for any relationship.

You must realise that you are putting two alpha males together in one space so someone have to give in, I hope the matter sort itself out by the time you guys move in and let your DH knows that before he knows it the time will past....if you bd on the 16 remember that the semen can live into you for upto five days and if you think you O on the timing is pretty good so I am keeping my fingers cross and please madam dont jinx yourself out.

RM03 , its only a day late so please dont get discourage if this happen with one child chances are it will happen again with the other. Some Women does not show a positive until a week after a miss period however your symptoms of flu could be a great indicator of good things to come. All the best to you.


----------



## KLa826

It sounds like a really difficult situation for you to be in, Piece...In a committed relationship I feel like your partner should be number one- with the only exception being children. I don't know if I give him credit or would criticize him for putting his "niece" first. If she really has no one else and he is taking on the responsibilities of a father, then I think that proves what you've said about him...But if she has family that can and should be doing what he is, then that's a little different...He should be putting pressure on the people who should be her guardians to do what they are supposed to be doing. What is your current status with him? I can't imagine all the things going through your mind right now!

I seem to remember you saying you had a doctor's appointment on the 15th- how did it go? Any news? 

As far as my DH and father- things seem to have cleared up a bit. Though I'm sure once we move in there will be other issues- I think this first hurdle is cleared. We shall see! 
And thanks for your optimism...The past two months I have counted down days and stressed about every little symptom or feeling. I am really proud that I am NOT doing that this time. Just going about my life and hoping that around the 26th AF hasn't shown up. Ahh the waiting game! You know I will keep you posted!


----------



## pieceofpie

Oh KLa you are such a sweetheart, I can feel your spirit whenever I read your post.
To be quite honest I cannot say what my status is with my so called BF we are suppose to be in a serious relationship and we are together about 70% of the time because he wants me all to himself at times and my mom wants me so my time is divided. However, when his niece is over I would just leave and give them space because as I said she has no manners and dislikes Jamaicans so before I have to kill her and throw her over in the fence into the sea I leave and that is a problem for me because she wants to come and live with him and I told him that if she comes I will go and thats it for us so I think he is caught between two women. he is a 46 year old man and I just think he should be able to stand up for himself and be a man. There are times when I get home and he is very angry more so if he has a problem at work and I am not going to stand for it...other times I just hate his guts and want to tell him to go f..k off but I dont use profanity. For the past two months he has been back on everything (late) in terms of bill payment and to the point that he is not feeding himself so I assisted which I dont mind but then I heard him telling her on the phone that he had just send 890 to her, and I am thinking you have home payment, bank payments etc and you are draining your accounts for this young lady...her school fee was 8500 for the term + housing+ travelling etc and every week he has to send money to her. I dont mind if he was paying the same amount of attention to his other nieces and nephews but he hardly look at them and this girl mother he hates with a passion who happens to be his eldest sister and he would not give her or the other children a chance for nothing but here he is worried about this girl and when she does anything he has to find somewhere for her to live..not even his parents wants anything to do with her and last week when he thought she was in school was here for money again..I am not his only relationship that is ending because of this girl, all relationship he has been involved in ended because of her and no man would allow a niece to end his relationship and have him single because I will be going. On Sunday he was talking about sellling his home and further away, he also was talking about marriage and how the assets are shared even when children are involved. There is a policy in the Bahamas that once a person married a person 50% of whatever one has is pass onto the other partner and if children is involved wheather inside the marriage or outside they are entitle to share in the assets of the couple and I have a business, several parcels of land and building in a gated community including two duplexes apartment, I have no children and I would be damn if I marry him and share with that brat..maybe another child or if I was married to someone and they have kids outside who have manners but not that.

Anyway on to happier story...I am glad that DH and your dad is getting on a bit better maybe it will calm once they are in the house together. I will be praying that AF stay away on the 26 and for the nine months for you. Cant you see you are getting lots of practice when your little one comes along you will be fit as a fiddle. 

My appointment was reschedule for April 24 which is Friday because my doctor is gout of town,, he is at some conference..cant wait to see what is causing my stomach to bloat like this. If I am pregnant I am happy to know that I can take care of the child without him there in the picture if he wants no part of it. Anyway currently I am NTNP so I taking it one step at a time.

Kla826 take care and hug your hubby, enjoy your day and how do you plan on spending your weekend or you having a long holiday this weekend?


----------



## KLa826

Hi Piece- sorry for the delayed response! We have been packing like crazy and I haven't gotten much time online. That sounds like a pretty complicated situation you are involved in. From our conversations, you seem like a woman who knows what she wants from life and who already has a lot going for her... You don't need to settle for less than what you want/deserve. That situation with his niece just sounds crazy complicated and I don't know how the issues you metioned could be fixed or even changed. Can I ask how old you are? If he's 46- you seem (to me) to be quite a bit younger and it doesn't sound like you need a man to take care of you so, quite plainly- screw him! 

We had dinner at my parents tonight for my dads birthday and everything went very well. Big move in should be all settled by next week so let the good times roll! Hahaha! Wont be in our new house until the end of October, so we have a long stretch ahead of us! Like you said, if I manage the moods of the two men in my life, kids with be a piece of cake... Right?! 

As far as the baby situation, I am planning to test on Friday the 24th i think. It's before AF is due, but we are going camping and I want to have a few adult beverages if I can! Looks like the 24th will be a big day for us both! FXd for us both. Last month I had some crazy PMS symptoms about 12 days before AF came, and not so this month. Thankful for that, because it was PMS from hell! Not sure how long I wouldn't lasted without medication if PMS was going to be like that every month. 

Look forward to hearing from you soon and hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## pieceofpie

Oh Kla, I was seriously thinking of sending you a private message because I am so accustom to seeing your post on here that its like a fish out of water without you on board. I am younger than DF and have decided to end it with him and move on with my life. I will forward to him on Tuesday his house keys. I know its going to take some healing and time because we both have good times together. 

Trust me the kids are a piece of cake when compare to the adults kids, they are worst and more stubborn. Just keep the egos at bay and remember to spend equal time with each one in the day. No drinking after testing madam, would not want to harm the little one that is baking in there now. My temp drop below the coverline yesterday and jump .8 today the highest it ever jumped so maybe that is good. I wake up in the mornings with extreme growling in my stomach.

You are now how many days past ovulation? I am one week so I guess the 24/5 would be ideal to test. Fingers cross for us and good luck to you also enjoy the weekend.


----------



## KLa826

I know, I disappeared for a bit- I'm sorry! I have this site set up to email me whenever there is a new post and for whatever reason is hasn't been...So I didn't know you'd posted! I am so PROUD of you for being strong enough to not settle for less than what you deserve. I'm sure it will be hard- ending a relationship always is and especially so since I know you want children, but better a little pain now than a lifetime! 

I don't plan to drink if I test positive, don't worry! I will be around 11-12 DPO I think on Friday so hopefully I will not be wondering all weekend. I know that the people I am camping with will wonder what's up if I'm not drinking, so I just want to be sure! Today is either 7 or 8 DPO by my estimation, though I don't use OPKs or temp or anything- so I am gauging largely on cramps and EWCM. What does a .8 temp jump mean? Sorry, I haven't done any tracking or charting that is that involved (YET- though I am getting close!). I hope it means GOOD things for you! 

FXd for both of us...Unfortunately for me I don't know how much BDing will be happing for the next 5 months since we will likely be living with my parents so I am hoping this is the month- though I'm not feeling very optimistic. We shall see! Hope you are doing well and look forward to hearing from you soon :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Hey lady how are you, it is so strange that the others have left and could not drop a note to say how they are doing... people I tell ya, anyway I am here to keep us company.

You are I are the same day past ovulation and that is 8, like you and I dont want to be optimistic only to be disappointed again. A .8 temp is a major spike in tempt meaining that the body get warmer which should have been a good indicator that maybe something is cooking in the oven however I was let down again when my temp drop by more than 12 points which is not good. (The cooler your body the less likely of pregnancy, the higher the temp the more chances of pregnancy). 

I am praying that there is a little bean in the making for you which would put both you and DH mind at ease in term of BDing at your parents house.

Enjoy the hiking and friends this weekend.


----------



## KLa826

I know what you mean! I feel like I follow other peoples lives so closely on these boards that when they stop replying it makes me sad that I can't know what's happened! Well- like you, I'm here for good :) 

Thanks for explaining the temp thing, though I'm sorry about your drop! I'm starting to feel some PMS-like symptoms: crampy, sore boobs... so I'm losing hope. It is so frustrating to think that stable, adjusted women like us can't seem to get pregnant but so many people have a one night stand and BAM there it is! So many people that can't support or just don't raise there kids can't seem to STOP having babies and here we are struggling to get just one! Ugh! AND then there's the waiting game! The time between when O happens and AF arrives or testing time... Seems like TORTURE. At this point, I kind of just want AF to show so I can move on, ya know? Sorry for my negative rant- I'm a little feisty today. There have been some issues with the closing date on the sale of our house and it's driving me NUTS not knowing when we actually need to be out. 

I appreciate your prayers and will send some your way, as well! Thanks for being a good listener (reader? hahaha!) and letting me VENT because that is what I needed today!


----------



## pieceofpie

:hug::hug::hug:Miss Kla, vent all you want I am here to read and what you are currently going through I have been through so many times I have stop counting. If you ever see my TTC journal on countdowntopregnancy you would think I work for al queda. I get fed up when I see young girls with kids they cannot take care off and coming to my door asking for $5/10 or even tampon but have seven children with six different fathers. I say its one of the injustice in this world, cause who decides who gets to have kids and who don't have no idea how to go about it..maybe God himself needs to take over again. I always like to say don't staring singing until AF shows her ugle head because sometime pregnancy symptoms can come off as AF symptoms. My fingers are cross for you and I truly hope this is your month.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I just cant understand some people they want support when they are ttc and is a pain in the butt but the minute a BFP comes there way they are gone nowhere to be seen and not even a thanks for being a good support or popping in to say how things is doing, nothing nada. However if a complication or MC happen they are back on the board saying "hello, I a back" expecting to take up where they left off like nothing went down and start with their problem again. So I guess the members on the board must forget their issues and deal with them again...hello don't think so.. People are just selfish.:growlmad:

Sorry to hear about the deal with the house hopefully it can be sorted out soon enough and you my dear don't need to worry yourself more than you have to. How is the family getting along and your kids they must be precious.

I am CD24 still a way off to officially test, tested today because I was having some symptoms that I really did not notice..now better but hey what the heck it was a cheapie anyway and it was a negative..did not feel anyway about it. Stop stressing myself too much. It is raining like crazy with loud thunder and lightening so I am in bed loving every minute of it. Once again fingers cross for you.


----------



## KLa826

Thanks for the kind ear (eyes? haha!), and all the hugs and babydust I appreciate it! I am far less testy today, thankfully! :) Almost caved and tested but I am really aiming to wait until Friday which is 11dpo. AF is due around Monday- so we shall see! I am still feeling off-and-on crampy- very similar to AF cramps so I'm still not feeling very positive. 

Your comment about al queda made me giggle!!! We live near a somewhat rough city and my husband is a firefighter...He tells me stories about women who are giving birth to baby number 4, 5 + and there are no fathers around or the women are so drugged up they don't even know they are in labor. Disgusting! Kids at school make me sad too- when you see them come in dirty, spelling of cigarette smoke...So sad. There are so many of them I would LOVE to take home. Though at this time of year, they are definitely precious but also getting a little NUTS. We live in an area with very long winters and now that the weather has warmed up they just want summer vacation and to be outside. They are getting squirrely and so am I! 

Sorry about your negative- though like you said- it's still very early. I am keeping my FX'd for us both....This will end up being the lucky thread all those other women disappeared from! Haha!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, those other women are already missing something very precious. A close knit bond and I just look at them as selfish persons and truly tells you the nature of the individuals. I am no longer optimistic because fertility friend and CTP and MMC have all remove my ovulation line and have me as not ovulating this cycle. So that's a bust for me, I kind of expected it though because nothing in my life ever happen easy and if it is something to make me happy its most certainly not going to happen so I have no idea why I keep feeling myself. If it is to disgrace me and make me unhappy, I can bet it would happen. I am keeping my FX for you and will always be here as your support.


----------



## KLa826

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so sorry to hear that, Piece! Like you told me though- it's not over until the witch flies...Though the resources you've used are all valuable, they are NOT the be all, end all. It is so easy to get discouraged (believe me, I'm there) and I know that, especially with the relationship change, it must be really hard for you- but you can't lose hope. I got a fortune cookie the other day and the message inside read "Time is natures way of making sure everything doesn't happen at once" and I keep TRYING to tell myself to listen to that...It's true. As much as we want something, there may be a higher reason for why it can't happen exactly when we want and I am trying to hold strong to the believe that things will happen the way they are meant to. I truly believe that, in your case, this is also true!! 
We were definitely lucky to stumble across each other on this thread. It was a right place right time thing- I think it was meant to be :) 

I hope you cheer up and know that I am here for you!!! HANG IN THERE- Things will turn around!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hmmm, isn't it funny how things turn around, the other day I was up in high spirits and now today I am down in the dumps. Thanks your for those words of encouragements it really put some life back into me somewhat. I do go through this phase at times when I get discourage. I have been trying for so long to get a child that I was willing to put up with crap to get pregnant. Older friend was by me this evening and wanted to know if I want him to be a bit more than friends and how I feel, I think I might just give in just so that I could indeed get pregnant the problem is that he is 65 so one of to think of the child welfare. I am so tired, confuse and desperate at the moment for a child that I am willing to try anything.

Thank you so much for being my friend and listening to me and I thank God for allowing us to meet the way we have. I never think things happens by chance I think it happen for a reason.


----------



## KLa826

I was thinking the same thing- hopefully today we are BOTH in slightly better spirits...Though, I'm a little bummed because I was spotting today and have been crampy and had lower back pain. PMS at it's best. Crazy because last month my cycle was about 32 days and today is only CD25- 27 but I suppose that's a consequence of having been on BCP for so long. Oh well!!! Looking like we won't be out of our house as soon as we thought- probably don't have to leave until the week of June 3rd which (if towards the end of the week) could be the beginning of my next fertile window. Maybe a little BDing before we are at mom and dad's? 

What an interesting situation that must have been for you the other night with your friend...Is he someone you can see raising a child with? 65 is definitely not ideal- but if you think he would be a good father and someone you can have some kind of relationship with (even just a friendship) for the next 20 or so years, then who knows. I don't think you should do it out of desperation- though I know any child you have will be loved and cared far- if something were to happen down the line where you meet someone else and have to explain the situation or if (God forbid) it doesn't work and now you've lost a good friend because of the awkwardness that is sure to follow... There's a lot involved and much to think about. I am here to advise or listen in anyway you need :) 

Anyways- I may be distant or slow to respond the next few days as we are going camping and I won't be near a computer and can't be sure how good my cell service will work. I will check and reply asap- Monday would be the latest, I should think. 
Hang in there and I hope you have a good weekend!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Miss Kla, how are you my dear. Please enjoy camping and have fun for the both of us. I wish I was there as I love nature as well.

Seems like the both of us are having AF symptoms because I am having some mild aches that is similar to what I would get when AF is due to arrive so all I am doing is expecting her to come. I always thought that anovulatory cycles last long, guess I was wrong on that accord. 

Have be having some hot flashes during the day and cant understand why I am gaining weight light crazy but then again that is also one of the secrets of life. Same symptoms your are having I am having except for the spotting therefore I am looking to see AF around Saturday - Monday. She is expected on Tuesday so right on schedule, last month I had 36 day cycle so I guess its evening itself out. smile

In regards to older friend to be honest I am not attracted to him at all but I feel like for all the things he has done for me thus far I have to sleep with him because that is what he wants. I thought I would just get a bit tipsy, close my eyes and let him ride me and then take a shower serious one after that. I am so at my wits end even when I told him not to continue to do things for me he still insists on doing it. What hurt is the fact that the so called BF have not even took the time to call me to see how everything is since last week...some men if they are interested in a woman they would want to know why I did what I did but not him so that just makes my mind up for me. 

The funny thing is older friend has about 19 - 24 children, who are my age, older, younger and in between, he also has grand children, a mild heart condition, gout, high blood pressure, smelling breath and all his children are very ugly even the ones he has outside. He is currently living with a woman and their child and she has no idea he is doing all these things for me. Hence for reason for not going there with him but feels like I HAVE to because I know that is what he wants as I said earlier. This man has so many women its not funny and I am always teasing him about it. 

There is a friend of mine that we used to pretend to be lovers at work at a particular bank, this guy is smart, funny, articulate a writer, sensitive and oh so cute and handsome he had everyone at the bank going crazy for him and persons could not understand what was going on between us. He has no kids and I mention my problem with, we chat a lot and is suppose to meet up. He is now a professional photographer and travel the world taking pictures of models. Look him up on the net his name is Barry Williams form the Bahamas. Black guy and tell me what you think? and I will tell you a secret. Make sure you find the right one, when you do tell me something you notice about him and we will have a nice girlie chat like teenager. I love to be with him because it makes women jealous as heck and they would be passing just looking at us and he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet and humble, he is not full of pride at all.


----------



## KLa826

Hi piece! How are you doing? Apologies for the time between posts- we were quite busy this weekend... Cold weather but we had a good time! It was just nice to be away! 

So i am quite sure my cycles are just thoroughly messed up. Started spotting Thursday (brownish/blackish... Sorry if that's TMI) had a little red Friday am and have continues with the other since. No full blown AF, no more real AF symptoms. Not sure what to make of it. I a have a regular check up scheduled with my dr July 1- so I'm going to see what happens and possibly move the appt up sooner.

I can't believe that older man you told me about has that many kids! Sounds to me like he wouldn't be so much a father as a sperm donor! A sperm bank might be a less... Personal and upsetting option for you than havin to BD with him! 
I tried to look up the other man you mentioned- found his photography website and he is definitely talented. I couldn't find any pictures of him though- just pics he's taken. I still LOVe a good girlie chat, though! And i can tell from your post that there are more feelings there than with ex or old man!!! 

Sorry for the short post- we are still in the car and it's a little bumpy and tough to type. Enjoy your day and we will chat soon!


----------



## amanda111308

Saw this thread and am clinging to hope still. AF was due Friday and no sign of her. I am however experiencing all of the same pregnancy symptoms I had with my son... Waiting at the doctors now to figure it all out... All bfns so far but I didn't know I was pregnant with my son until I was 8 weeks along and it wasn't a very strong positive but nonetheless I was definitely preggo!! 

This morning when I got out of the shower I noticed that I have started lactating again... Wtf?? I haven't breast fed since February ( ds weaned by himself at 9 mths)

Fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla how was the camping and I am so sorry about the damn spotting that appears, I just hope it did not spoil your trip. Brownish/black blood isn't that a sign that something may be there? Is it still on? I think you should head to the doctor's office or call and ask if this in normal. Sorry bout Barry, you would see him on facebook if you have an account and bring his name up you would see him. We had a unique friendship that was great and one that is hard to understand. The only problem with him is he was gay and now bi-sexual, I think or maybe still gay. I cant see myself sleeping with a gay guy no matter how good looking but I could surely use his semen. We will be seeing each other next week. Please keep me posted about AF and how she is holding up. MY temperature have been climbing and FF has indicated that I ovulate on Friday. I am due for AF tomorrow and so far I have no AF symptoms or anything so maybe I am having a long cycle this time because today make me at CD30. 

Amanda, you are welcome to be a part of us. There is only two of us but so far we have develop a friendship that cannot be found on any other thread, we try to support each other and have a girlie chat to go with it.

I am keeping my fingers cross that you get that BFP sometimes only a blood work can confirm pregnancy. Please keep us posted cause I surely would like to know the outcome? Also find out from the doctor if your progesterone is low and that is why you got a faint line with your son?

May I ask with symptoms you were experiencing during and after the tww?
Good luck to you.


----------



## amanda111308

Headaches, heartburn (to the extreme) frequent urination, dizziness, and extreme fatigue. AF was due Friday and still nothing, no pms or anything... If it isn't pregnancy this time I hope the doc figured it out. They are testing my blood for different hormone abnormalities to see if they can figure it out if its not pregnancy.


----------



## amanda111308

Results will be in tomorrow morning - afternoon fingers are crossed so tightly!! Would live to give my son a little brother or sister!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Please keep us posted with the results. Fingers cross for you as well.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I have never been able to get a BFP until after AF was missed. With my second child, I was 8wks before i got a BFP... With my kiddo's, AF came and went, or so I thought.. but Dr says I was most likely pg at that time due to the size of baby by ultrasound. Now I'm going for #4. AF was 2 days late in May, but light for me. So now, I'm wondering if I am but know I have to wait until June 9th to even think about testing... ugggg...


----------



## kitcat42

Im in the same boat! 18 DPO and possibly a faint faint line...but Im not believing it! 4 days late for AF and have really hihg temps....triphasic chart! Going in for bloods today! Good luck everyone!


----------



## pieceofpie

Runningmomof3 and Kitcat42, how are you both doing? Welcome to our sisterly chit chat site. Runningmomof3..wishing you all the best and I hope you don't have to wait so long for a BFP. Have you ever investigate to find out why that happen and do you have symptoms prior to the positive? 

Kitcat42 finger cross that you get your positive, I would certainly do what you are doing I think. cause I am a chicken haha.

Amanda how are you feeling today. Excited about tomorrow.

My dear Kla how is it going? I know there is a lot to get sorted with the move and everything. How is the egos going inside the house? I can just imagine you in the middle of things. Remember to take as much time off as you want because with summer going and all your little darlings it must be taking a toll on you. You are always in my mind and prayers for you, I hope you are getting what you wanted.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey! Just thought I would check in. I was supposed to hear back from the docs today but for whatever reason didn't get a call back. I am going to call and bug them tomorrow. I called in this morning and asked if my results came back from the lab and the receptionist just said the results were in but a doc was supposed to evaluate them before I could be told anything. So frustrating!! In the lighter side I booked a little bacau for mid June so if I am not pregnant I will have something to look forward to :)


----------



## amanda111308

** vacay


----------



## pieceofpie

That is the spirit Amanda. Hope you get your BFP and that would even be a better treat. Finger Crossed


----------



## kitcat42

Thank you Pieceofpie! I had my appt with my Dr yesterday, she did a pelvic exam and I started spotting a little yesterday (barely any) and this morning it is brighter red but not a flow. Im a little worried about the spotting (i know many women spot durring pregnancy) and I hope she just irritated my cervix when she did the exam.


----------



## amanda111308

Blood work came back at negative for pregnancy and all my other hormone levels were normal... So I don't understand all of these symptoms and being 5 days late... So frustrating!


----------



## kitcat42

Amanda Im in the same boat. Had bloods drawn this morning. Im 6 days late also. Hoping we get our BFP's! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Ladies how are you all doing? aside from all the negative we have been getting.

Kitcat and Amanda, Once in a while we end up with a long cycle that sometimes can be the cause of stress, illness, diet change or hormones. My last cycle I was 24 days past ovulation and one week late. I surely thought I was pregnant because of the symptoms I was having only to find out in the end there was nothing there. 

I am not saying this is what going to happen to you because I have also known of incidents where blood works comes back negative and two weeks later there was a baby. In the cause of Kitcat I am trying to understand if you are having late implantation bleeding. If the bleeding continue and gets any brighter speak to the doctor about it and let her know that you think it might be implantation bleeding and you would like to get something to stop the contractions. If she says its not then just maybe its your period. I wish you all the best with that.

Amanda I am so sorry that your test comes back negative and hopefully next month is your time. I am keeping my fingers cross that everyone on this site get their positive.

FM: CD 32 with high temperature, got the highest temperature ever, since I have been charting today and when I say loo every hour during the night I really mean it. My stomach is extremely bloated including my breast. I will not be reading anything into it because last month I have severe pregnancy symptoms and nothing happen so this time I am taking it easy and just waiting to see what happen.


----------



## kitcat42

Pieceofpie: I had one tiny red spot on 13 DPO when I checked CP. Nothing after that until yesterday when I had the pelvic exam. I am set up for AF...expecting it so I wont get too upset if she comes. A BFP would be a PLUS!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kitcat are you on progesterone meds. If so that could be a contribution to your long cycle. Yes a positive would be nice


----------



## kitcat42

Yeah the prog makes my LP longer. But never this long. Bleeding is a little more than earlier. Cramping more now. I think AF is here :( going to continue the Progesterone until I get bloods back, that is what the Dr said to do. But I thnik im out. On to next month!


----------



## kitcat42

My LP is 10 days. It has been 13-14 days on the prog.


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies! Sorry for my absence- lots going on and none of it good! Haha! AF got me on CD 30 after 4 days of dark brown spotting. I guess 8 years on BCP really will mess with a body- because this was month 3 off and I'm still all screwed up (for lack of more medically appropriate terms!). I've decided I really need to stop TTC for now and focus on all the other craziness in my life (selling a home, buying a home, moving in with parents in the interim, end of the school year craziness at work etc). Living with my parents for the next 5 or so months is not going to be conducive to BDing and paying attention to when I O if we can't will just make me angry! 

Amanda- sorry to hear about your blood work. FXd something gives for you soon (either AF shows or you end up with a BFP...Obviously hoping for the later!) 

Kitcat- When are you expecting to get your results? I will definitely have my FXd that yours is good news! 

Piece- thank you for being so kind and supportive :) Any word for your Dr? Weren't you supposed to go on the 24th? 

Apologies in advance if it takes me some time to get back to you all- but know that I have my FXd for you all and am hoping for lots of BFP's!!!


----------



## kitcat42

thank KLa! Stared spotting today. Not a full flow yet but when I wipe I see bright red. Hoping its just spotting and not AF! I had 1 tinge of pink when I checked my CP at 13 DPO. So Im hoping that was IB. I should get my results within 48 hrs. Called the Dr and she said it might take 2 days for the results. Not happy about that! Good luck with moving and all the madness!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla hugs.

Kitcat and amanda fx .


----------



## amanda111308

I am surprised I am not as upset as I thought I would be but who knows I do produce the hog hormone very slowly. With my son I only had a faint positive on hpt at 8 weeks so who knows?? But I am not getting my hopes up for sure. I have had long cycles for whatever reason and was sure about pregnancy then too and nothing came of it. 

Been getting weird twinges all day... Trying not to give in and wonder anymore... Lol


----------



## amanda111308

**hcg not hog lol


----------



## amanda111308

Omgosh pieceofpie I just noticed you live in the Bahamas you lucky lucky LUCKY lady!! I bet it's so beautiful!! *swoon*


----------



## kitcat42

Ok ladies picked up my results at the lab. Less than 1 hcg. Bfn on the nloods. So my sootting should be af for sure. Not sure why yemps were so high ...last minth they were not. On to next month!


----------



## pieceofpie

Amanda and Kitcat, I cant understand why you both got negative results. Amanda, the mere fact that AF has not shown her head I still think there is hope for you because you said you produce hcg slowly so chances are you might not have produce enough hcg for your blood to pick up or like Kitcat it might be showing as a 1, never knows. I will be with you until AF comes.

Kitcat just looking at your chart looks like you had blighted ovum, meaning that pregnancy occur but did not implanted properly into the lining of uterus for whatever reason, I am sure if an u/s was done they might have seen it because you had a triphasic pattern in your chart. When I had my M/C which is what I had mention to you my blood results come back hcg 1 meaning that the hcg was getting less and less as the days went on until eventually it leaves your blood stream so chances are you m/c about anywhere from 3-7 days ago.

What a bomber. I know this because that was exactly the count I had with my M/C and my doctor explain it all to me. Good luck with the next one, sometimes I truly wish doctors would tell their patients the real reason for things happening, next be harm with questions and we are here to help along the way.

No symptom today, temperature drop a bit today but still high. Drop because DH would not leave me alone throughout the night so was unable to get a good sleep.

Amanda, I live in the Bahamas but not a Bahamian, its indeed a beautiful country with beautiful waters. I live on the very edge of the island with the sea in the back of my yard and the lake just five house from ours though the corner. Driving home in the evening is one of the most breath taking view you could wish for because the area is unspoiled by noise, crime and people. My country is very pretty as well, we have mountains, rivers, waterfalls and rain forest including various coves but it does not have the beautiful beaches like the Bahamas However, its very beautiful none the less.


----------



## amanda111308

Oh wow pieceofpie sounds like a dream!! And what a beautiful place to raise a child one day :) still no sign of AF this morning but man did I ever sleep late my husband has been up with our son for 2 hours and let me sleep in (bless him) he got little man his breakfast and is now playing with him the family room .

I really do hope there is still a chance I could be pregnant. A late January / early February baby would be amazing :) clinging to the smallest shred of hope... Today is cycle day 45 for me. Thank you so much for the great support ladies it's nice that there aren't several people either and we can keep the convos easily organized and up to date :) (although I will welcome everyone who needs support of course :D )


----------



## kitcat42

Pieceofpie: I was thinking the same thing. Im never late...usually early but not late. In defense of my Dr. They are moving offices and would not have been able to give me the results until Monday. So I called the lab and picked them up myself. I had to know what was going on! So I will go over the results when my Dr is back in the office.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello ladies, how are you doing tonight?

First please allow me to make a correction to a post. DH was suppose to be written as Ex BF, guess I got a bit carried away and caught up in what was happening around me I am single and both my mom and I live in my home, with 6 cats, 6 dogs (two are hand raise babies from a latter of 9, their mom was poison) one pitbull and three others, one rooster name Percy who thinks he is a dog and a tank full of fish with lots of fruit trees in my yard including plants, a pain to rake up leaves.

That said here goes. Amanda I am happy that you were able to sleep late and DH sounds like he is a dream of a man, not many men would something like that now a days....Cherish him. I still think there is hope once AF has not arrived so my fingers cross for you on that matter, on the other matter what did the doctor say caused the delay period, was it a late ovulation or what? Whatever it is I hope, truly hope it works out in the best of favours for you.

Kitcat, I was just too upset and I hope that next month is your time. How long before your doctor settle in his new location? I think the reason for the M/C must be address before the next ovulation? It would be so nice if we have a least two positives on this board so lets see who is going to be the first one.

On a good note just as I was typing this post my girlfriend called to tell me she is pregnant, I am so happy for her because she had a M/C in February and I just love to know that someone is elated in this time of dark shadows.

Well ladies I am heading off to bed to get some sleep or watch Andy Griffith Show until I am fully asleep so peace out.


----------



## amanda111308

I am doing good tonight, kinda cramps but what else is new lol no sign of AF still but I have a weird suspicion she is on her way... Not sure why I feel this way but nonetheless I am kinda of hoping AF does come so I can start fresh and start temping. My bbt should arrive in the mail tomorrow and then I can start getting a better idea of when I ovulate rather than relying solely on cm and symptom spotting until I make myself crazy and obsessed lol

Hoping everyone had a great day!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Amanda have your tried Fertility Friend or countdowntopregnancy these are two site that chart your bbt for free and also give you an idea when you ovulated including days past due symptoms. CTP is completely free but FF has a free charting site but other bits of information etc you would have to pay for. Most person uses Fertility Friend and when you start you get a full VIP service free for a month. 

I am cd 34 as of today one more day and I would past last month, I guess I will test next month.


----------



## amanda111308

I have an app on my iPhone called my days and it makes a chart also and is super easy to use but I think I might take your advice and use either cdtp or ff too. 

Little update on me. Yesterday Igot a slight tinge of blood in my watery cm... But nothing since no brown spotting or anything... What the heck is wrong with my silly body?! I am soo thoroughly confused now...


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi guys,
Hope you don't mind me joining in but I have been following your conversations and can relate to a lot of what you say!
I am now on CD 37, 19 DPO and my AF is 9 days late. I had brown spotting a few days after ovulation and been having symptoms such as cramps and some dizziness. I have taken 3 pregnancy tests.. all BFN.
Past couple of days I have had slight brown spotting again, only when I wipe. Had cramps too. Have been thinking this is my AF finally showing up. Upset me, yet also relieved to finally have some answers this month. But the spotting is very light and keeps stopping and starting. Hasn't developed into full AF.
I imagine it is my AF and I'm going to wake up tomorrow with full on period. But at the moment I am still really frustrated because it keeps stopping. What is going on?! This is my 3rd month TTC and cannot cope with going through this every month! It's crazy!
Wishing you all get BFP's soon!


----------



## AngelWings215

Hope you don't mind me joining either

*Last AF was April 21st. My cycles are 33-36 days long. I do have PCOS BUT my cycles have been fairly regular for the past 2-3 years. My last cycles were 10/2/12, 11/4/12, 12/2/12 1/4/13 2/12/13 3/17/13 and 4/21/13. 

AF for this month was due on the 23rd if 33 day cycle or the 26th if a 36 day cycle. If I didn't O this month, how late would that make my cycle or would I completely skip this month? I am now on CD 40 and 20 DPO (according to FF) I don't temp so Idk if I actually ovulated on proposed date of the 10th. I took an HPT 2 days ago and got a BFN. Should I test again in a week or so or should I just chalk it up to an anovulatory cycle and forget about it? If I am pregnant I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today.

If your body is going to skip AF for the month why does it gear up with the boob soreness, cramping here and there, bloating etc just to not show up? I am miserable smh. The ONLY day we had semi-unprotected sex was the 10th. We started out w/o a condom and then about halfway through he put a condom on. IF I did O late then there is no way I could be pregnant right? *


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi ladies welcome to our site, its very small where we had sisterly girlie chat with each other on some level in depth details.

*Amanda*, I thought I read some places that having a tiny speck of blood is a good thing. Have you ever considered that just maybe you ovulated late and is just implanting. Lets see if you can wait until next week then test, test, test like crazy. You said it yourself that you tested positive late. Fingers cross that AF never shows for the next 39 weeks.

*Kitcat*, I truly hope we get an answer to that blighted ovum. I am sure that's what it was finger cross for you tooo. Hugs 

*MrsD14, *
I went through similar thing a few months ago. I was sooo convince that something happen because I had brown watery fluid, it was not red just brown and watery for a few days then nothing, did not come regularly like the average period and only appear when I wipe as well only to find out it was indeed AF. (Doctor said sometimes our cycle come like this not sure why) I wore panty liner throughout and it lasted seven days, I am normally a 2-4 days person.

1. Did you have any mucus discharge? or could you have ovulate early and the spotting you saw on the day you thought you ovulate was actually something else? Did you check to see if the lining of your uterus was thick enough to sustain a pregnancy.?

Another point to look into is the fact that you may be on the second menstrual cycle because your period started a few days ago. 

TTC is not easy and for some of us, self included have been trying for years without success but envision the rewards at the end. That is why we have communities like these to support each other while going through one of the most difficult time for a woman. Are you currently taking folic acid or DHEA, they work in getting your body ready for pregnancy. 

*Angelwings,* I don't think you are pregnant if you only had unprotected sex on the 10 which would be cd 20 or did you ovulated a bit later. What you are describing is a delayed cycle and PMS before AF shows her head. Give her another few days and she will be here where you could start afresh, don't forget to use folic acid and please start charting your bbt its an excellent indicator of when you ovulate. 

I will however keep my FXX for you and hope that you get your positive soon.


----------



## kitcat42

Thanks Pieceof pie! Im over it! On to June! Ill talk to the Dr about it but Im sure she will just say I was late since I never got a pos HPT at home or in her office. But I really do love my Dr.


----------



## AngelWings215

pieceofpie said:


> Hi ladies welcome to our site, its very small where we had sisterly girlie chat with each other on some level in depth details.
> 
> *Amanda*, I thought I read some places that having a tiny speck of blood is a good thing. Have you ever considered that just maybe you ovulated late and is just implanting. Lets see if you can wait until next week then test, test, test like crazy. You said it yourself that you tested positive late. Fingers cross that AF never shows for the next 39 weeks.
> 
> *Kitcat*, I truly hope we get an answer to that blighted ovum. I am sure that's what it was finger cross for you tooo. Hugs
> 
> *MrsD14, *
> I went through similar thing a few months ago. I was sooo convince that something happen because I had brown watery fluid, it was not red just brown and watery for a few days then nothing, did not come regularly like the average period and only appear when I wipe as well only to find out it was indeed AF. (Doctor said sometimes our cycle come like this not sure why) I wore panty liner throughout and it lasted seven days, I am normally a 2-4 days person.
> 
> 1. Did you have any mucus discharge? or could you have ovulate early and the spotting you saw on the day you thought you ovulate was actually something else? Did you check to see if the lining of your uterus was thick enough to sustain a pregnancy.?
> 
> Another point to look into is the fact that you may be on the second menstrual cycle because your period started a few days ago.
> 
> TTC is not easy and for some of us, self included have been trying for years without success but envision the rewards at the end. That is why we have communities like these to support each other while going through one of the most difficult time for a woman. Are you currently taking folic acid or DHEA, they work in getting your body ready for pregnancy.
> 
> *Angelwings,* I don't think you are pregnant if you only had unprotected sex on the 10 which would be cd 20 or did you ovulated a bit later. What you are describing is a delayed cycle and PMS before AF shows her head. Give her another few days and she will be here where you could start afresh, don't forget to use folic acid and please start charting your bbt its an excellent indicator of when you ovulate.
> 
> I will however keep my FXX for you and hope that you get your positive soon.



*Thanks for replying back. I am now a week late according to me and 6 days late according to FF. I plan on taking another pregnancy test about the middle of next week if AF hasn't shown by Sunday. Why would I all of a sudden go from a 33-36 day cycle to a 40+ cycle? 

Yes the 10th would have been CD 20 which is 2 weeks before the 24th which would be put be as being due for AF on a 34 day cyle . Thanks for the well wishes*


----------



## pieceofpie

Angelwing, I sincerely will keep my fingers cross that you get your BFP and please test next week, chances are you may be pregnant and have not generate enough hcg for a positive. Fingers Crossed.

AFM: Today I am on CD34, not sure about the ovulation because according to my body I did not ovulate with the exception of the increase in bbt. and as stated earlier its at its highest. I will wait until next week before testing again to see if there is a BFP if not then I will prepare for next month by starting to take my DHEA, B6 and B12.

Everyone please have a wonderful weekend, I will be heading to Fish Fry for some sky juice and R&R.


----------



## amanda111308

Omg just got home from a incredible date night with my hubs we went for a nice dinner and then went to the theatre to see fast 6 omg it was soo good!! We got dbox seating which made it even more unreal!!

Feeling kinda crampy tonight though. Still thoroughly confused. I think I might make another appt with the doc sometime next week if AF hasn't shown up over the weekend!
Have a safe and exciting weekend ladies!!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Thanks for your reply. I think I'm out this month. Forget about two week wait, it's felt like a month! Still having brown spotting and took another test BFN. I know my AF is coming and just want it to show up now so I can move on to next month. Feeling fed up now! Off to London this weekend though and determined to enjoy it and I suppose it means I can have a few drinks! Have a lovely weekend ladies and for those who are out this month, lets hope for some BFPs next month!


----------



## pieceofpie

Amanda, Yay:happydance::happydance: for date night, I saw F&F 6 last week and yes it was good, cant wait for part 7. I thought it would have gotten lost along the way like so many other movies but noooooo.

It rain here, we are in the mist of a hurricane season so everywhere has been flood since last week Tuesday.:growlmad:

MrsD, Enjoy London which I was there so I can get away from all this water. I hope AF comes for you so you can move on.

AFM: woke up to temp only to have a mild/moderate cramp in the lower abdominal and upper pelvic region. (tmi) Ever since yesterday I have been smelling AF like blood. ( I have super sensitive nose and could tell when someone was on their period). However there is no bleeding, spotting, dripping nada and no scent coming from down there. I am very freaky when it comes to my body and b.o. so the scent is in my nostril or mind, I don't know which. The ache only last for about 30 minutes then ease. I have been getting these types of aches since last week and while bd'ing this week it hurts. I don't have an infection because that was checked, I don't know maybe I need to go back to my medical books. haha.
I am waiting for AF to show her head so that I can move on and stop toying with me. 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## KLa826

MrsD140810 said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope you don't mind me joining in but I have been following your conversations and can relate to a lot of what you say!
> I am now on CD 37, 19 DPO and my AF is 9 days late. I had brown spotting a few days after ovulation and been having symptoms such as cramps and some dizziness. I have taken 3 pregnancy tests.. all BFN.
> Past couple of days I have had slight brown spotting again, only when I wipe. Had cramps too. Have been thinking this is my AF finally showing up. Upset me, yet also relieved to finally have some answers this month. But the spotting is very light and keeps stopping and starting. Hasn't developed into full AF.
> I imagine it is my AF and I'm going to wake up tomorrow with full on period. But at the moment I am still really frustrated because it keeps stopping. What is going on?! This is my 3rd month TTC and cannot cope with going through this every month! It's crazy!
> Wishing you all get BFP's soon!

Hi Mrs. D, you are more than welcome to join the convo :) For a while, it was just Pieceofpie and I- we are glad to have some new "faces!" 
I just went through a very similar situation as you are going through...DH and I have been TTC (well, NTNP as far as he's concerned) for 3 months. This month I had cramps and sore BBs followed by 4 days of brown spotting with no symptoms...After that AF reared her ugly head with the worst cramps I've ever had. 

It was a full moon last weekend, wasn't it? Wondering if something messed with all of our cycles since there are so many of us with late or screwy periods this month! I hope that I took the AF blow and the rest of you ladies will all be getting your BFP's! Just check in on me once in a while to make sure I haven't jumped off a bridge or something from frustration- hahaha! (TOTAL JOKE- No real worries about that I swear!) 

Pieceofpie and I had spoken before about how unfair it seems that after one night stands or quick flings some women wind up preggo while there's the 6(?ish?) of us wanting it so badly and just going nuts waiting for it! I'm the first to admit that in my desperation I'm sure I've "invented" symptoms which have probably created stress that messed with cycles and further created turmoil for myself. Not saying that's the case for any of you- just saying that it stinks that conceiving is really so based on timing and luck and that it takes so darn long (yes, two weeks is an eternity) to find anything out!!! 

Sorry to sound cynical. Unfortunately that's where my brain is right now and I just needed to rant for a minute. I am TRULY keeping my FXd that we get a few BFP's on here so that you lucky ladies can come and cheer on the rest of us! :happydance:


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla vent away my dear, vent away I am sure we all understand and have been through it. As you are aware I have been trying for a few years, come close but never catching the rainbow and even though I was ready to throw in the towel last month, our friendship change my mind. I am sure the same would happen here with the ladies on this board, this is not a board of separation or just to announce BFP and leave but a board to feel comforted, relax and more like you are chatting with your sister or best friend.

Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## pieceofpie

Well ladies, I am just waiting for AF to show her head now, my temperature dropped today again which is always clear tell tale sign for me that she is about to show.

CD37, however, I have no aches, symptoms or anything of the sort today,

How are you ladies doing and holding up.?


----------



## AngelWings215

*I'm on CD 45 today. Still no AF, tested this morning at about 2:45 and got a BFN. So either I'm not pregnant at all or I'm pregnant and its now showing up. I think I'll wait it out until CD 60 before going to the doctor's.*


----------



## amanda111308

I am on cycle day 49 and tested yesterday morning and bfn. Going to the doc today to discuss some probers or another med to kick start AF. I haven't had a long cycle like this since before I had my son... This has been out first month ttc #2... I am already frustrated lol but my bbt should arrive in the mail soon then I can at least track temperatures to see what is happening on the ovulation front. 

I am suspecting this cycle to be annovulatory as my period is so extremely late. My doc said this is very likely the cause of such a long cycle. I know I have gone even longer than this in the past so it is just a waiting game. I am going to take some vitamin c or drink a few cups of parsley tea to get AF to get here so I can start fresh with cycle 2.

I am at peace with not being pregnant this month, I was pretty hyped when I was getting allot those symptoms a weekish ago, but in the end I will not quit my journey until I have another baby to love. We will all get our babies soon, I feel it!! 

Stay strong ladies!!


----------



## amanda111308

**provera


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi Amanda, you can print down copies of the bbt charts for free on mymonthlycycle.com or you could join the site also free including Fertility Friend. 

Wish us ladies all the best, I also thinks I am out this month as my temperature drop both yesterday and today. Just a waiting game for AF to show.

Provera, I will look into it.


----------



## AngelWings215

amanda111308 said:


> I am on cycle day 49 and tested yesterday morning and bfn. Going to the doc today to discuss some probers or another med to kick start AF. I haven't had a long cycle like this since before I had my son... This has been out first month ttc #2... I am already frustrated lol but my bbt should arrive in the mail soon then I can at least track temperatures to see what is happening on the ovulation front.
> 
> I am suspecting this cycle to be annovulatory as my period is so extremely late. My doc said this is very likely the cause of such a long cycle. I know I have gone even longer than this in the past so it is just a waiting game. I am going to take some vitamin c or drink a few cups of parsley tea to get AF to get here so I can start fresh with cycle 2.
> 
> I am at peace with not being pregnant this month, I was pretty hyped when I was getting allot those symptoms a weekish ago, but in the end I will not quit my journey until I have another baby to love. We will all get our babies soon, I feel it!!
> 
> Stay strong ladies!!

*I am thinking this was an anovulatory cycle for me as well or that I am pregnant and its just not showing up. If I am not pregnant why are the symptoms keep lingering around? My breasts were so sore yesterday I wanted to rip them off and then I keep feeling like AF has started so I run to the bathroom and its just clear watery discharge and the bloating is just painful at time. I think my progesterone and estrogen are trying to go up but then keep falling back down or something. 

I tested at 2:45 this morning and got a BFN. Last time I tested was on the 29th and I got a BFN then as well. When do you plan on going to the doctor's? I'm probably going to try and wait until CD 60. 

What is the tea supposed to do? I've heard of Provera. Never had to use it though. Do you have PCOS or anything? Longest time w/o a cycle for me was 5 months. Doctor told me to start Provera but AF started on its own the next day.*


----------



## AngelWings215

stepmama1125 said:


> I didn't get a bfp till 10 weeks! As long as AF hasn't arrived there is always hope :)

*How many tests did you take and why did you keep testing? How far along are you now? Did your symptoms ever come and go?*


----------



## MrsD140810

Well my AF officially showed up this morning! Had brown spotting all weekend that kept stopping and starting. Then AF today. It's annoying as this is the longest cycle I've ever had. Never been 2 weeks late. And I was convinced I was having so many pregnancy symptoms. I was a bit upset when AF showed up but I'm alright now. On to next month! At the end of the day whenever AF turns up I just remind myself how lucky I am to be getting periods and that things seem to be working properly. I have a relative that has to go for an operation on her ovaries to try and get periods again. So I am lucky. Oh and I drank so much wine at the weekend and even had Camembert so it's probably a good thing I'm not preggo! Haha. Hope you're all ok ladies. Lets keep chatting and keeping each other posted!


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD140.

I am glad that you enjoy yourself over the weekend. Happy but sad that AF showed her head.

I am waiting for either a positive or AF at the moment. I have condition myself not to get too upset if she shows her head. 

Wish the ladies on this board all the best in their ttc phase.


----------



## amanda111308

Waiting to see the docs again... 11 days late today... Irritated beyond belief. I just want answers and I am afraid I won't get the answers I need at this point. I have not found a decent doctor since we moved in April... I am sorry ladies just having a moan :( feeling pretty down today and I just want my normal cycles back. I am like 85% sure I am not pregnant...

Ugh my body is such an arse!!


----------



## KLa826

Hi Amanda, 

Sorry to hear you're so down :( We all have days (weeks?) like that and you are in the right place with people who can certainly empathize! Finding a decent doctor in a new area is definitely tough, without the stress of wanting a good one while you are TTC! 
I hope you get some answers today and will keep my FXd for you that it's the answer you want! If not, I hope you get some closure to help you move forward :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Amanda, I sorry you feel the way you do and hope that you find a doctor soon who can put an answer to what you are going through. Can you communicate with your doctor in the last city you were in and asked if him/her can recommend someone for you? I did that when I was in New York and he was more than happy to.

I know how you are feeling and like you, I am either 11DPO or 24DPO depending on which date I chose to use for charting. I am also on CD38 and no sign of AF or pregnancy and like you I don't think I am pregnant either will wait until Thursday and test, if negative like you will head to the doctor on Monday.

All the best to all the ladies who are waiting for answers or TTC.


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so update on me I got into see a good doc today (yay!!) and she gave me blood work requisitions for cycle day 3 and cycle day 21 for whenever my AF does show up. She also booked me in for a pap to make sure there's no internal damage still from when I delivered my son last May. 

So I am happy that she is ordering all the tests necessary to figure it all out!

ALSO!! My bbt arrived in the mail today!! So I am going to begin temping tomorrow morning!! I am so excited! I have never charted before so I am kinda nervous lol but more excited!!

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## pieceofpie

Glad ur happy.


----------



## tanysha27

AF was due for me today and she is always on time for some reason she hasn't showed all I am getting is creamy cm and feeling wet oh yea tummy feels full and itchy boobs


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello ladies,

Well AF train showed up this morning and made her stop at my station where she disembark. She bought a few friends with her as well for a visit such as cramps, soft tender breast and moodiness. I am glad I am not all upset by her visit and is taking it in strides, what can I do about it she has dibs on my body. 

Hope those ladies who have their visitor are doing well. The ones who are waiting on their gift my FX.


----------



## KLa826

Sorry to hear AF got you, Piece!!!! I am also send my apologies for my lack of presence here lately...Officially have to be out of our house tomorrow night as the buyers gain access Friday- needless to say yesterday, today and tomorrow were/are/will be CRAZY. Things will calm down soon and I promise I'll be back :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## amanda111308

No AF for me yet... Still waiting... Got ewcm today with cramping again... Jeepers my body is just so messed this cycle lol


----------



## MrsD140810

You will be at a very similar stage in your cycle to me then pieceofpie. As I am still suffering with AF! Onwards and upwards to next month! Good luck with your move KLa and hope you get some answers soon Amanda. The wait is so frustrating! I'm hoping things will be a little easier next month!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, I know all this is upsetting to you, have your aunt sign the papers as yet? How are you enjoying the days rest? as I told you take as much time as you like to rest and when you are fully ready we are all here to take in our bosom. What about the ego's at the moment are they still getting along or start getting on each other nerves. Poor you caught in the middle. :hugs::hug:HUGS.

Amanda, sorry about the position you are place in at the moment, better will come soon and I hope you get some answers. 

Tanysha27 has AF arrived as yet for you?

MrsD, at what stage are in currently in your cycle. Another two days and I am finish, had a light period yesterday and now I am spotting. (tmi) I only see blood when I wipe.

Note: 
Read a very interesting piece of information about tampons an infertility I will try to see if I am allow to post such information for you ladies.

I am tampon wearer and for this cycle after reading the piece is trying my hand at pad, Yuck!!! don't like it but I am giving it a try. The article states that tampon can cause scaring in the cervix which can over time makes it difficult to conceive. Tampons are only suppose to be worn for two hours at a time but on the box it says to be careful and change 4 hours apart.
Tampon cause endometriosis if worn over time hence the high incidence of endometriosis among younger women.
The tampon does not absorb the flow of blood but blocks it from leaking, the body now has to adjust itself to accommodate this blood and by doing this create scare tissues. If while wearing a tampon and there is a leak chances are you are having some for internal bleeding. I find it interesting reading the authors are both female. One suffering from infertility the other from endometriosis and both doctors specializing in their field.

Just thought I would share bits of it. Cause as I said I am a tampon wearer ever since I started my period.


----------



## amanda111308

pieceofpie said:


> Kla, I know all this is upsetting to you, have your aunt sign the papers as yet? How are you enjoying the days rest? as I told you take as much time as you like to rest and when you are fully ready we are all here to take in our bosom. What about the ego's at the moment are they still getting along or start getting on each other nerves. Poor you caught in the middle. :hugs::hug:HUGS.
> 
> Amanda, sorry about the position you are place in at the moment, better will come soon and I hope you get some answers.
> 
> Tanysha27 has AF arrived as yet for you?
> 
> MrsD, at what stage are in currently in your cycle. Another two days and I am finish, had a light period yesterday and now I am spotting. (tmi) I only see blood when I wipe.
> 
> Note:
> Read a very interesting piece of information about tampons an infertility I will try to see if I am allow to post such information for you ladies.
> 
> I am tampon wearer and for this cycle after reading the piece is trying my hand at pad, Yuck!!! don't like it but I am giving it a try. The article states that tampon can cause scaring in the cervix which can over time makes it difficult to conceive. Tampons are only suppose to be worn for two hours at a time but on the box it says to be careful and change 4 hours apart.
> Tampon cause endometriosis if worn over time hence the high incidence of endometriosis among younger women.
> The tampon does not absorb the flow of blood but blocks it from leaking, the body now has to adjust itself to accommodate this blood and by doing this create scare tissues. If while wearing a tampon and there is a leak chances are you are having some for internal bleeding. I find it interesting reading the authors are both female. One suffering from infertility the other from endometriosis and both doctors specializing in their field.
> 
> Just thought I would share bits of it. Cause as I said I am a tampon wearer ever since I started my period.

Wow! I have worn tampons my whole menstruating life!! Yikes!!


----------



## Paiger

Hi Ladies! I am new to this site and hope you don't mind me joining you :flower:
I am in the same boat as some of you.. AF was due on June 3rd... no signs and no symptoms of anything... not her or PG. 
Took a test on the day I was late and got a clear Negative :wacko:
I was PG last summer and Lost at 7 weeks, but I tested the day AF was supposed to come and got a clear positive... So I assumed it would be the same again. 
I am never late.. if anything, im early. Last month I was a week early (which was really inconvenient as it came on my first day on vaca in Mexico :growlmad:
How long did any of you get negatives before a BFP??
Waiting game continues. 
Best of Luck to you all! :kiss:


----------



## pieceofpie

Paige I am sure the ladies on this board can answer this question for you and all I can say is that I wish you get your BFP and wait a few more days before testing again.

Wishing you all the best and FX


----------



## AngelWings215

I've worn tampons all my life. I am 24 and started AF at 8 or 9. Don't remember when I started wearing tampons though. Great information to know. Thanks!


----------



## KLa826

Hello ladies! Sorry for my absence- we were going a little crazy trying to get our of our house and settled in at my parents (hooray :-/ ) but seems like things are on a downswing now. Unpacked for the most part and now just counting down the last two weeks of the school year (i am a teacher). 

I am Sorry for those ladies who have recently gotten AF or bad news from a doctor. Every month the disappointment (for me anyways) gets a little greater but I recently got a fortune cookie with a message that read "time is natures way of making sure everything doesn't happen at once" and it was oddly comforting. Im having a bit of a tough time now because according to FF and all my other calendars my o day is around the 12th. Living with my parents is NOT very accommodating to BDing! Figuring June is going to be a wasted month- but I have a dr appt on July 1st which will hopefully help me to either make sure everything is working as it should or help me to figure what the problems may be. 

I am keeping my FXd that this month is lucky for all of you!


----------



## KLa826

Oh! And that info about tampons is very interesting- I will have to ask my dr when I go! I too have worn them since I first started getting my monthly visits by AF at age 9


----------



## pieceofpie

Am I the only one who started AF at 13?, Kla hope you get the information you want at the doctor's office. I am sure a BFP is in the making for you, fingers cross.


----------



## maria0281

Hi guys I have been following your posts i hope u dont mind me joining in, your stories sound all too familiar!! 
I have been Ttc for 3 years and every month is like an af revolving door. we used digital opk the :) one and got a :) and bd that night and 2 nights following. I had tested negative sun, mon, tues and then positive wed 10.30 pm. so i'm hoping we caught it!!!
I am now what I think 1-7 days dpo and my mind is playing tricks on me :( I really hope we got it this time round!! my hubby talks to my vagina every morning lmao and rubs my tummy he is just as heart broken as I am when af arrives :( anyway I hope you all get the biggest positives this month!!!! hope to hear from you all xxxx


----------



## amanda111308

Still no AF for me... 16 days late and counting.. The doc said she doesn't want to medicinally induce menstruation until I have missed 3 cycles... Wtf??


----------



## AngelWings215

amanda111308 said:


> Still no AF for me... 16 days late and counting.. The doc said she doesn't want to medicinally induce menstruation until I have missed 3 cycles... Wtf??

*WTF? Why not? That makes no kind of sense! I would get a 2nd opinion definitely. I am on CD 51 or 15 days late I think. When was your last AF? When were you due? How many tests have you taken?

Last AF for me was April 21st. AF was due on the 23rd or 26th of May. 2 tests taken so far and both BFN's. Good luck!*


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls I am about 11 days late and testing BFN

HELP?!


----------



## AngelWings215

@ Wannabemomy How many tests have you taken? Maybe ask for a blood test?


----------



## wannabemomy37

AngelWings215 said:


> @ Wannabemomy How many tests have you taken? Maybe ask for a blood test?

I took one on the 5th PM, 6th FMU, and today 2MU all stark negative...


----------



## AngelWings215

wannabemomy37 said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> @ Wannabemomy How many tests have you taken? Maybe ask for a blood test?
> 
> I took one on the 5th PM, 6th FMU, and today 2MU all stark negative...Click to expand...

*Maybe you just didn't ovulate last month? Do you have any symptoms? Do you temp or chart?*


----------



## wannabemomy37

That could very well be, but does that just happen randomly? Based on CM and ov cramps I usually ov around CD11-13. This month, of course was different and I was not tracking at all. I never temp or chart so not a clue

I have been having pinching-type pains since the 4th (implantation?) - it is NOTHING like AF cramps and barely noticeable, I just am very in tune with my body.

I also vomited this morning and a few nights ago as well. Slight nausea off/on but I do also have acid reflux.

I have also had lotiony CM going on 2-3 weeks now and still present today. Usually I dry up before AF. Also don't normally check cervical position but this cycle it has been medium-high, soft, and CLOSED.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hey ladies, well in regards to that jack up cycle I had last week, a doctor claimed that they did not think I had a period and I was to take an HPT. Well I did and the test come back negative. I guess I will have to communicate with my doctor to find out what the heck is going on with my life.

Well ladies I hope that we all get our BFP soon.


----------



## amanda111308

AngelWings215 said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me... 16 days late and counting.. The doc said she doesn't want to medicinally induce menstruation until I have missed 3 cycles... Wtf??
> 
> *WTF? Why not? That makes no kind of sense! I would get a 2nd opinion definitely. I am on CD 51 or 15 days late I think. When was your last AF? When were you due? How many tests have you taken?
> 
> Last AF for me was April 21st. AF was due on the 23rd or 26th of May. 2 tests taken so far and both BFN's. Good luck!*Click to expand...

I am on cycle day 56 today last AF was April 16th my AF was due May 24th and not a streak of blood at all nadda zilcho! It's very frustrating. I had blood work done well over a week ago and it was negative and prior to that I took a small handful of dollar store tests all bfn...


----------



## KLa826

maria0281 said:


> Hi guys I have been following your posts i hope u dont mind me joining in, your stories sound all too familiar!!
> I have been Ttc for 3 years and every month is like an af revolving door. we used digital opk the :) one and got a :) and bd that night and 2 nights following. I had tested negative sun, mon, tues and then positive wed 10.30 pm. so i'm hoping we caught it!!!
> I am now what I think 1-7 days dpo and my mind is playing tricks on me :( I really hope we got it this time round!! my hubby talks to my vagina every morning lmao and rubs my tummy he is just as heart broken as I am when af arrives :( anyway I hope you all get the biggest positives this month!!!! hope to hear from you all xxxx

Hi Maria! You are more than welcome  glad to have you! 
Have you found out anything else since your last post or noticed anything new? Also- you said you have been TTC for three years- have you seen a dr about it? I know that usually after 1 year most drs reccommend seeing a fertility specialist. Not that I am trying to be negative but there may be something they can do to help you move the process along! 


After reading all of these posts I'm beginning to wonder if we should rename the thread "women whose bodies play games with them!" haha! Seems like we are all just asking question after question without many answers! 

Here's to someone getting at BFP soon to reassure us all that it's possible!!! :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## amanda111308

KLa826 said:


> maria0281 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have been following your posts i hope u dont mind me joining in, your stories sound all too familiar!!
> I have been Ttc for 3 years and every month is like an af revolving door. we used digital opk the :) one and got a :) and bd that night and 2 nights following. I had tested negative sun, mon, tues and then positive wed 10.30 pm. so i'm hoping we caught it!!!
> I am now what I think 1-7 days dpo and my mind is playing tricks on me :( I really hope we got it this time round!! my hubby talks to my vagina every morning lmao and rubs my tummy he is just as heart broken as I am when af arrives :( anyway I hope you all get the biggest positives this month!!!! hope to hear from you all xxxx
> 
> Hi Maria! You are more than welcome  glad to have you!
> Have you found out anything else since your last post or noticed anything new? Also- you said you have been TTC for three years- have you seen a dr about it? I know that usually after 1 year most drs reccommend seeing a fertility specialist. Not that I am trying to be negative but there may be something they can do to help you move the process along!
> 
> 
> After reading all of these posts I'm beginning to wonder if we should rename the thread "women whose bodies play games with them!" haha! Seems like we are all just asking question after question without many answers!
> 
> Here's to someone getting at BFP soon to reassure us all that it's possible!!! :dust: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey kla I am totally up for the name change because that is certainly a truth in my case! Lol

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AngelWings215

amanda111308 said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me... 16 days late and counting.. The doc said she doesn't want to medicinally induce menstruation until I have missed 3 cycles... Wtf??
> 
> *WTF? Why not? That makes no kind of sense! I would get a 2nd opinion definitely. I am on CD 51 or 15 days late I think. When was your last AF? When were you due? How many tests have you taken?
> 
> Last AF for me was April 21st. AF was due on the 23rd or 26th of May. 2 tests taken so far and both BFN's. Good luck!*Click to expand...
> 
> I am on cycle day 56 today last AF was April 16th my AF was due May 24th and not a streak of blood at all nadda zilcho! It's very frustrating. I had blood work done well over a week ago and it was negative and prior to that I took a small handful of dollar store tests all bfn...Click to expand...

*So I'm right behind you.  I've only taken 2 $1 tests and both BFN. Have you noticed anymore new symptoms or anything? If blood test was negative then you can't be pregnant can you? *


----------



## amanda111308

I don't know what is going on but I am just gonna be patient and let my body reveal what it will when it's ready lol


----------



## AngelWings215

[/COLOR]


amanda111308 said:


> I don't know what is going on but I am just gonna be patient and let my body reveal what it will when it's ready lol

*Same here lol Hope we don't end up on "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" together lol telling stories about giving birth in the McDonald's drive thru lmao*


----------



## amanda111308

AngelWings215 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going on but I am just gonna be patient and let my body reveal what it will when it's ready lol
> 
> *Same here lol Hope we don't end up on "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" together lol telling stories about giving birth in the McDonald's drive thru lmao*Click to expand...

Hahaha omg yeah! That would suck soo bad!! I am definitely not one of those chicks who don't have symptoms / not showing lol I was HUGE near the end hahaha my hubby had to pull me out of the vehicles or any chair for that matter lol I got stuck hehehe


----------



## pieceofpie

Well kla, I certainly think our little thread is growing. We have move from the toddler stage to now pre-teen.

I agree we all might be sharing stories about not knowing that we were pregnant. I had what I think is a period last week however, I was told by a doctor that was not a period and I should have taken a test which comes back negative. So ladies we all have a story to share.

I bought some burdock roots capsule today to cleanse my body, increase my progesterone level and work on my body should in the even of endometriosis. I have spoke to a herbalist who said it balances the hormones, plus, vitamin E, D, B6, B12, folic acid and garlic tablets so lets see what happen this month, I also drink sorrel tea.

Kla (wink) FX


----------



## MrsD140810

Pieceofpie why did the doctor say they didn't think it was a period? Was it as heavy as normal?
My AF has now been and gone. Ovulating around 24th hopefully. Am hoping for a month that's less complicated than the last! Hope you all get answers soon ladies!


----------



## AngelWings215

Got into a car accident last night. Everyone is fine. The doctor have me a blood test to ensure that I was not pregnant before he prescribed medication. Blood test was negative so now I know I am not pregnant. Now I wonder where AF is???


----------



## pieceofpie

Angelwings, sorry abut the accident n glad every1 is fine. Will you be booking an appointment with the doctor in regards to AF?

MrsD140. Last week Wednesday, I had a light to medium period after having some mild aches in the lower abdomen for over a week on and off. Thursday it went from light to somewhat spotting and Friday it was just a spot however, I had severe lower abdominal pain, severe lower backaches, pain in the thigh, pain in the arm etc they were so strong I could hardly walk. I took a panadol and this cause me to vomit, the pains were not steady but coming every 15-20 minutes, the only relief I could get was to lay down and then it went completely in the night never to come back. Saturday there was no period or spottin so I was able to sleep without anything Sunday I had only a spot. Ever since my temperature has steadily climbed back up high and this temperature range has been the highest since charting much higher than last month. Hence after reviewing the doctor informed me that it was not a period and I should take a HPT which I did on Monday however, it comes back negative. 

My temperature went up today, I still have moderate bloating, mood swings, slight nausea, acne breakout, enlarge breast with mild tingling sensation, some tiredness and a feeling of despair. I know I need to do a beta HCG but something is holding me back. If this continues I will take a test for sure. (Kla, I promise this time,,,,haha)

If I O'ed on Monday then it would be CD6 of this current cycle. 
- or -
17dpo if I ovulate on CD26 and 31dpo if I had ovulated on CD13 of last month cycle.

Hope this help you MrsD. and just maybe something in there can help you.

keeping my fingers cross for all you ladies and wish that we get our BFP.


----------



## KLa826

Piece- I know!  we are growing up- haha! I am so glad to hear you are going to be trying some new things! If they work then I will know why to try when we are no longer living with my parents! Though DH and my dad are getting along very well, DH isn't willing to bd while my parents are in the house (even if they are sleeping in a completely seperate section of house...) so as I thought- pretty sure June is out the window. Oh well! 
Angel- so sorry about your accident but very glad everyone is ok! Are you going to make an appt to see your dr about the extra late AF? 
MrsD- I second that! Here's to a hopefully more normal month for all of us


----------



## pieceofpie

Ditto.


Kla:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelWings215

KLa826 said:


> Piece- I know!  we are growing up- haha! I am so glad to hear you are going to be trying some new things! If they work then I will know why to try when we are no longer living with my parents! Though DH and my dad are getting along very well, DH isn't willing to bd while my parents are in the house (even if they are sleeping in a completely seperate section of house...) so as I thought- pretty sure June is out the window. Oh well!
> Angel- so sorry about your accident but very glad everyone is ok! Are you going to make an appt to see your dr about the extra late AF?
> MrsD- I second that! Here's to a hopefully more normal month for all of us

Probably so. I'm going to see if AF comes this month and then if it doesn't come then I'll go to the doctors. Sorry you're unable to bd. How long are you gonna be living with your parents?


----------



## pieceofpie

I am down in the dumps today.

Long story so I think I will spend the day in bed.

Sometimes I think there is no fairness in this world. I baby girl was found in the garbage dump in a plastic bag with the unbibical cord still attached, I am trying to understand how could this person conceive when there are women all over wants a baby so badly and just cannot get one for anything and here is these careless young women popping these babies out and killing them. What's the sense, I just don't get it, I just cannot understand it all.


----------



## amanda111308

I totally feel the same way pieceofpie! I am lucky to have one baby but my heart breaks for all of those unwanted children and for the women who desperately want them :(


----------



## KLa826

Oh what an awful story, piece!! It's like we've discussed before- just te sheer unfairness of it all! I'm so sorry you are down and I am sending lots of hugs and good thoughts your way! 

Angel- that sounds like a good plan! We are with my parents for 5 months max as our house sold much quicker than the family members whose house we are buying can get their new situation settled. Thankfully we do have a camper we can take off to soon enough but I'm a teacher and it's the end of the year so theres no running away right now! We are very lucky to have the option of staying with my parents and saving some money- and I am very glad that we are doing this now before we have kids but it certainly puts a damper on TTC! Trying to stay positive  

Hang in there ladies! Things have to turn for the better sooner or later!


----------



## AngelWings215

5 months doesn't sound too bad but when it comes to TTC, I know it sounds like forever huh?

I'm on CD 56 now no AF in sight. Since the blood test was negative I'm not going to sweat it anymore and just let it come when it comes.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Still no AF or BFP for me. Now about 17 days late!!!

Going to retest on the 21st with FMU; if BFN I might call the docs...Or I was just going to wait to see if I get AF around the 30th of this month, as if I don't then I would have missed 2 cycles!

Very unsure what to think, honestly. I feel like a test would have shown something by now.

Cried yesterday because I had ZERO sex drive and my OH wanted to :sex: 
TMI but I am usually pretty into :sex: so this was insane! I haven't wanted anything to do with sex for a while now! Last time we BD (and I wanted to) was May 29th!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Wannabeamommy, I know how you feel about sex drive, I also am lacking sexual desires but I would still go ahead and do it. 

You need to see the doctor to understand what is going on with your body. Keeping my FX for you.


----------



## kitcat42

Hey ladies. Will not be testing this month. Have not O'd and dont think I will this month.


----------



## pieceofpie

Kitkat, let you n I monitor our cycle this, I don't think this month is for me either. Taking burdock roots since last week.


----------



## kitcat42

What does the burdock root do? I just feel that I need a break from the every day TTC stuff like Temping, meds, OPK's. I think I may ride this cycle out and take a break form tracking next cycle. I dont want a break from TTC just all the crazy that goes with it is making me a CRAZY LADY!


----------



## KLa826

AngelWings215 said:


> 5 months doesn't sound too bad but when it comes to TTC, I know it sounds like forever huh?
> 
> I'm on CD 56 now no AF in sight. Since the blood test was negative I'm not going to sweat it anymore and just let it come when it comes.

No, 5 months really isn't a long time but now that I've decided I'm ready- I want it YESTERDAY! Haha! 
Sorry to hear everyone is having off months... I am too. DH and I were only able to bd once on the 3rd and im pretty sure o (if it happened at all) wasn't until the 14th or so. Have had sore bbs, some cramping and lots of cm but don't think it can mean anything since I had AF may 27-30 after 4 days of spotting and June has been unproductive.

Hoping someone gets good news soon!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kitkat, Burdock Roots has many use and is pack with lots vitamins including it helps with endometrosis including increasing the heat receptors in the body therefore encouraging a good environment for implantation. However, its not to be taken during pregnancy.

Kla how are you. I am praying that regardless of not having much baby dancing you still get your positive. 

I think all the women should share what we are going through n support each other this month. I agree that maybe if we take our mind from all the stress of BM, it may, just may help us prepare for the July.


----------



## KLa826

kitcat42 said:


> What does the burdock root do? I just feel that I need a break from the every day TTC stuff like Temping, meds, OPK's. I think I may ride this cycle out and take a break form tracking next cycle. I dont want a break from TTC just all the crazy that goes with it is making me a CRAZY LADY!

Kit Kat, I totally know what you mean! I haven't even started doing all of the "extras" involved with TTC and I have already had to force myself to take a big step back. It's so easy to get wrapped up in all the trying that I think I lost sight of what it's supposed to mean...Does that make ANY sense?

Piece- I'm hanging in there- how about you? Last week of school and I'm going just a little crazy but it's almost over thankfully and we will be on the downswing. Living with my parents has been surprisingly easier than I thought- DH and my dad have both done VERY well...I'm so proud of them :thumbup: I appreciate your prayer and enthusiasm...I am hoping the best for us both!!


----------



## kitcat42

Well ladies....after my freak out yesterday....I think I either O'd yesterday or the day before. Wont know for a few more days....maybe thats why I was so emotional! HAHA


----------



## fairyy

Hi everyone. This is my 6th month of following NTNP. But I feel I am going to be out soon from this TWW. Will test on Monday if AF isn't there by Sunday. But somewhere down there I feel she will show her face this weekend. God only knows when I will get my BFP !!! Still I have 1% hope this month. Feeling those PMS cramps. :(


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,
Sorry haven't been on for a while. I'm a teacher and life has been a little manic!
How's everyone getting on?
Based on last month, I shouldn't be ovulating until next week but I think it might be this week. Today, I've had twinges in my lower left side. Ovary pain? I have ordered some ovulation tests so hopefully that'll help give me some answers!
Stay positive ladies!


----------



## KLa826

Kitkat- Funny how that happens, huh? Hopefully you had some BD in the mix to make this a potentially lucky month for you?

Fairyy- FXd for you!

MrsD- I feel your pain! I'm a teacher too and it's been NUTS! We finish up Friday and though I LOVE my kiddos this year, I'm ready for summer and so are they!

Hoping everyone is doing well- we have gotten rather quiet on this thread!


----------



## MrsD140810

KLa826 said:


> Kitkat- Funny how that happens, huh? Hopefully you had some BD in the mix to make this a potentially lucky month for you?
> 
> Fairyy- FXd for you!
> 
> MrsD- I feel your pain! I'm a teacher too and it's been NUTS! We finish up Friday and though I LOVE my kiddos this year, I'm ready for summer and so are they!
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well- we have gotten rather quiet on this thread!

Lucky you!! We still have a month to go until we finish for summer. How long do you have off?


----------



## KLa826

MrsD140810 said:


> KLa826 said:
> 
> 
> Kitkat- Funny how that happens, huh? Hopefully you had some BD in the mix to make this a potentially lucky month for you?
> 
> Fairyy- FXd for you!
> 
> MrsD- I feel your pain! I'm a teacher too and it's been NUTS! We finish up Friday and though I LOVE my kiddos this year, I'm ready for summer and so are they!
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well- we have gotten rather quiet on this thread!
> 
> Lucky you!! We still have a month to go until we finish for summer. How long do you have off?Click to expand...

The kids have off until early September, teachers go back at the end of August. How long will you be off once you finish up? A month will FLY right by with everything that needs to get done in that short period of time!


----------



## MrsD140810

Blimey that's such a long summer break!
We have 6 weeks off in the summer. Break up end of July and back in early September.
You're right it will fly by. Lots going on!
What age do you teach? I teach Foundation Stage. 4-5 year olds!


----------



## KLa826

MrsD140810 said:


> Blimey that's such a long summer break!
> We have 6 weeks off in the summer. Break up end of July and back in early September.
> You're right it will fly by. Lots going on!
> What age do you teach? I teach Foundation Stage. 4-5 year olds!

It is- but me being the way I am I'll be back in early August to start getting ready! I teach second grade which is mostly 7 year olds. I taught kindergarten before (4-5 year olds) and LOVED It but man was it exhausting! I give you LOTS of credit! Where do you live? I'm gathering not in the US?


----------



## AmberCali4nia

New to the group. Lost our little one in March at 8w2d. D&C was April 5th.
TTC#1. CD18 with weird twinges. Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## MrsD140810

KLa826 said:


> MrsD140810 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey that's such a long summer break!
> We have 6 weeks off in the summer. Break up end of July and back in early September.
> You're right it will fly by. Lots going on!
> What age do you teach? I teach Foundation Stage. 4-5 year olds!
> 
> It is- but me being the way I am I'll be back in early August to start getting ready! I teach second grade which is mostly 7 year olds. I taught kindergarten before (4-5 year olds) and LOVED It but man was it exhausting! I give you LOTS of credit! Where do you live? I'm gathering not in the US?Click to expand...


Yea I love it but it is non stop! I just love their enthusiasm to learn at that age though! I am about to start my 4th year in that year group though, so after this year (and hopefully after maternity leave!) I will move up to a different year group.
No I'm from England. About an hour away from London. Whereabouts in USA are you?


----------



## KLa826

MrsD140810 said:


> KLa826 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsD140810 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey that's such a long summer break!
> We have 6 weeks off in the summer. Break up end of July and back in early September.
> You're right it will fly by. Lots going on!
> What age do you teach? I teach Foundation Stage. 4-5 year olds!
> 
> It is- but me being the way I am I'll be back in early August to start getting ready! I teach second grade which is mostly 7 year olds. I taught kindergarten before (4-5 year olds) and LOVED It but man was it exhausting! I give you LOTS of credit! Where do you live? I'm gathering not in the US?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I love it but it is non stop! I just love their enthusiasm to learn at that age though! I am about to start my 4th year in that year group though, so after this year (and hopefully after maternity leave!) I will move up to a different year group.
> No I'm from England. About an hour away from London. Whereabouts in USA are you?Click to expand...

I know what you mean! They love you, the love school, they love everything- but the energy and neediness is definitely exhausting at that age! Nothing is quick or easy! I am also going into my 4th year in the same grade level- though I think I'd be content to stay here for a while. Kids range from 6-8 and they are old enough to know the basic behavioral expectations but still young enough to love you and enjoy _most_ of what we do. 
I live in Niagara Falls, NY. My cousin is actually seeing someone from Yorkshire, England and is moving there in a few months. She visited a few months ago and absolutely loved it. I'm hoping to be able to visit once she settles in! 
I told my DH yesterday that we need to really make an effort the next few months (even though I said I wouldn't do that!!! :wacko:) But the timing would be perfect...If I were to be due in April, May or even June I would have the extra time off from the summer break. Wishful thinking, I'm sure! 

April- wishing you all the best!!! :dust:


----------



## mel28nicole

Going on 8 days late for me. BFN yesterday. My cycles are usually 26-28 days and right now I'm on day 36. I've never gone this long. I had spotting on 6-7DPO (assuming, I don't get track of ovulation, but it was CD 18-19) so I'm not sure what to think of it.


----------



## fairyy

mel28nicole said:


> Going on 8 days late for me. BFN yesterday. My cycles are usually 26-28 days and right now I'm on day 36. I've never gone this long. I had spotting on 6-7DPO (assuming, I don't get track of ovulation, but it was CD 18-19) so I'm not sure what to think of it.

Have u done the test again this morning ? Good luck.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well girls I would like to join you I'm only due for af today but bfn I just wanted to hear stories of women who got bfp later to give me some hope we have been trying 2 years with one loss I really want this I usually always start right when feet hit the floor nothing today no cramping also did q tip test and nothing my last 3 cycles have been 30 28 30 today is day 30 and nothing


----------



## mel28nicole

fairyy said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Going on 8 days late for me. BFN yesterday. My cycles are usually 26-28 days and right now I'm on day 36. I've never gone this long. I had spotting on 6-7DPO (assuming, I don't get track of ovulation, but it was CD 18-19) so I'm not sure what to think of it.
> 
> Have u done the test again this morning ? Good luck.Click to expand...

Nah I feel like if I try again it'll still be negative so I'm waiting out til Monday to try again and calling the doctor if its negative. Well, if its positive ill be calling the doctor too lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Gl Mel hope you get your good news Monday!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Thank you! We hope so too :) for once I want the weekend to fly by


----------



## mel28nicole

Well I'm starting to spot so I think AF is here. 9 days late at that lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so sorry Mel I hope it's not af


----------



## AngelWings215

AngelWings215 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining either
> 
> *Last AF was April 21st. My cycles are 33-36 days long. I do have PCOS BUT my cycles have been fairly regular for the past 2-3 years. My last cycles were 10/2/12, 11/4/12, 12/2/12 1/4/13 2/12/13 3/17/13 and 4/21/13.
> 
> AF for this month was due on the 23rd if 33 day cycle or the 26th if a 36 day cycle. If I didn't O this month, how late would that make my cycle or would I completely skip this month? I am now on CD 40 and 20 DPO (according to FF) I don't temp so Idk if I actually ovulated on proposed date of the 10th. I took an HPT 2 days ago and got a BFN. Should I test again in a week or so or should I just chalk it up to an anovulatory cycle and forget about it? If I am pregnant I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today.
> 
> If your body is going to skip AF for the month why does it gear up with the boob soreness, cramping here and there, bloating etc just to not show up? I am miserable smh. The ONLY day we had semi-unprotected sex was the 10th. We started out w/o a condom and then about halfway through he put a condom on. IF I did O late then there is no way I could be pregnant right? *

*Don't know how to multi quote or I would have quoted my other post that was detailing my DPO. Anyways, I am now a little over 2 months late for AF and all I'm having is the white creamy discharge in sometimes thick globs, bloating here and there and breast soreness on occasion.

I know I'm not pregnant because the blood test as well as the 2 HPT's were negative. Should I go ahead and turn my post red even though AF is here yet or just leave it be???*


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm so confused with myself. I went to the potty around 10 last night and when I wiped there was pink on it so I thought my AF would be arriving. Well I put in a tampon and took it out later and it just had a little but of brown on it so I figured AF would be in full force in the morning. Well here we are and I have nothing. Took another test and BfN. I'm so confused lol. 10 days late now.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hopefully you will get some answers at the doc are you still going tomorrow?


----------



## KLa826

Mel- If I have learned nothing else through my time TTC/NTNP it's that I can NOT understand my damn body! Lol! Every time I start to thing "Ok, that's what this means..." Something changes and throws me for a loop! Last month, I had 4 days of off/on dark brown spotting that came to a full stop before AF hit like a ton of bricks for a mere 3 days! I have never had such a short visit from that witch. All I can say is to try and be patient and see what the next few days bring. If nothing has happened by Wednesday or so, I'd say test again and then call your dr (if you didn't plan to do that sooner). If I'm counting correctly Wed would be 2 weeks late, right?

Wanna- how are things with you? I saw your post a few days ago about no AF yet at day 30...Any new developments?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nope still no af I'm only on cd 31 today my cycles last 3 months have been 30 28 30 so only 1 day late took an answer test this am bfn so must have o date wrong :( secretly hoping I still got a chance though


----------



## mel28nicole

I was planning on calling the doctor tomorrow. I figured she wouldn't be able to see me til next week. I was probably going to test again Wednesday or Thursday since ill be 2 weeks late then. If this was normal for me I wouldn't think anything of it. I have regular 26-28 day cycles. Ever since I spotted 10 days before AF I've been wondering what is going on. And the spot I had last night made me think AF was coming until I was gettin no cramps no other bleeding other than when I wiped the one time. I can't wait to see the doctor or a BFP lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well hopefully they can get you in soon and get you some answers like maybe "your pregnant" that would be a great answer!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Haha it would be! I'm thinking the spotting I had the 3rd and 4th may have been a short and light AF and I don't realize it. And if it was, my app says I wouldn't get AF til the 1st and I ovulated the 14th and we did it plenty of times around then so the spot of pink I had last night may have been implantation? I'm hoping in about a week ill have answers lol. Calling the doc tomorrow for sure


----------



## TTC4053

Hi ladies! Hope you dont mind if i join in. I just spent the last 1/2 hr reading through this forum and feel like I am in the same shoes as most of you. Hubby and I have been TTC for a little over a year now. AF is supposed to show up tomorrow, but no signs of her. FX :-/ I have been trying not to get my hopes up the last four-five months so as not to be too disappointed. I'm on 13 DPO. Sore BBs, little nausea, horrible headaches, and clear CM. Hopefully this is our month (impatiently waiting to test)  GL to all of you! I'll be FX


----------



## mel28nicole

Good luck TTC! Hopefully you won't be in the same boat as myself and be late with no AF and no positive


----------



## TTC4053

I'm usually spot on every month she shows up without a doubt for a visit. Last month I was convinced I was pregnant, but she showed her face two days late.(weird) everyone around me is getting pregnant! I just want it to be my turn :-( my best friend just told me last week she was and I felt like I "died" a little inside. They weren't even trying. Everyday now she talks about it. I try to put on a happy face and I really am happy for her, but it makes me hurt either way. Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## TTC4053

Mel- I've heard of women not getting a BFP for five or more weeks after AF was supposed to visit? You never know! GL! I'll be FX for you


----------



## mel28nicole

I've heard the same thing! And everyone else around me is having kids too. My fiancé and I are the only ones in his family who aren't havin kids and so the idea of a pregnancy is getting everyone excited. There were many people I'm personally friends with that had to wait 2+ weeks before they got a positive. I'm hopin ill get a positive with a blood test :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello, I have to make this short.

Site is not allowing me to make long post. Hi :hugs:Kla, I do peep in from time to time.

Welcome to the new ladies. 
Amber sorry about the M/C are you going to try right away?
Angel you need to see a doctor to find out what is happening with your body.
Mel wish your get your BFP sometimes it takes a bit longer to show up. 
Wanna you still have time, so I would not worry too much you are only 1 day late, maybe you and Mel share something in common.
TTC4053, I am not sure if I get this right but I wish you all the best.

Ladies sometimes people say thing aware that they are hurting our feelings, I would sometimes tell them about depending on the relationship or just avoid them that all.

To all the other ladies I want to keep my finger cross for you and pray that this is your cycle...Baby Dust to all.:happydance::happydance:

AFM: Too much happening so either I am in my TWW or I am out this cycle. Just will have to wait and see.:shrug:


----------



## AngelWings215

pieceofpie said:


> Hello, I have to make this short.
> 
> Site is not allowing me to make long post. Hi :hugs:Kla, I do peep in from time to time.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> Amber sorry about the M/C are you going to try right away?
> Angel you need to see a doctor to find out what is happening with your body.
> Mel wish your get your BFP sometimes it takes a bit longer to show up.
> Wanna you still have time, so I would not worry too much you are only 1 day late, maybe you and Mel share something in common.
> TTC4053, I am not sure if I get this right but I wish you all the best.
> 
> Ladies sometimes people say thing aware that they are hurting our feelings, I would sometimes tell them about depending on the relationship or just avoid them that all.
> 
> To all the other ladies I want to keep my finger cross for you and pray that this is your cycle...Baby Dust to all.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM: Too much happening so either I am in my TWW or I am out this cycle. Just will have to wait and see.:shrug:

*Why can't you make long posts? I do plan on going to the doctor's but not anytime soon. Since the blood test was negative, I know I'm not pregnant so its probably my PCOS acting up again. I guess AF will come when it comes....*


----------



## pieceofpie

Angel, did some researched yesterday and today to post here and also personalized each post. Whenever I get to a certain spot the system would delete everything..

keeping my finger cross for you and I hope AF shows up for you.


----------



## pieceofpie

Finally ovulation pain started about one and one half hour ago, so FF and MMC was right only it was today. This pain is kicking my butt though.


----------



## karry1412

CD32, 15DPO & 3 days late - nothing to report :-( BFN yesterday so didn't test today. Hope you're all good this morning x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Cd 32 ad well but 16 dpo and didn't test today eithier we have alot in common karry lol gl I got fx for you!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Morning Kla, what's going on?


----------



## karry1412

And mine are crossed for you wannanewbaby x


----------



## TTC4053

So AF is due today :-( prob TMI but I'm having light brown DC? Anyone else who got PG with this symptom? Also, haven't had acne since high school(10 years ago) just a blemish here and there and my face is breaking out horribly? Trying not to get hopes up though :-/


----------



## MrsD140810

KLa826 said:


> MrsD140810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLa826 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsD140810 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey that's such a long summer break!
> We have 6 weeks off in the summer. Break up end of July and back in early September.
> You're right it will fly by. Lots going on!
> What age do you teach? I teach Foundation Stage. 4-5 year olds!
> 
> It is- but me being the way I am I'll be back in early August to start getting ready! I teach second grade which is mostly 7 year olds. I taught kindergarten before (4-5 year olds) and LOVED It but man was it exhausting! I give you LOTS of credit! Where do you live? I'm gathering not in the US?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I love it but it is non stop! I just love their enthusiasm to learn at that age though! I am about to start my 4th year in that year group though, so after this year (and hopefully after maternity leave!) I will move up to a different year group.
> No I'm from England. About an hour away from London. Whereabouts in USA are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! They love you, the love school, they love everything- but the energy and neediness is definitely exhausting at that age! Nothing is quick or easy! I am also going into my 4th year in the same grade level- though I think I'd be content to stay here for a while. Kids range from 6-8 and they are old enough to know the basic behavioral expectations but still young enough to love you and enjoy _most_ of what we do.
> I live in Niagara Falls, NY. My cousin is actually seeing someone from Yorkshire, England and is moving there in a few months. She visited a few months ago and absolutely loved it. I'm hoping to be able to visit once she settles in!
> I told my DH yesterday that we need to really make an effort the next few months (even though I said I wouldn't do that!!! :wacko:) But the timing would be perfect...If I were to be due in April, May or even June I would have the extra time off from the summer break. Wishful thinking, I'm sure!
> 
> April- wishing you all the best!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply. It's been a busy weekend!
Glad you enjoy your age group. I know it's a manic job but isn't it so rewarding? And never boring!
Hope you enjoy Yorkshire if you come to visit! I've never been there. It's up north, but very pretty!

So how is everyone doing?
I've been taking ovulation tests and it said I ovulated yesterday. DTD every day for the past week except Wednesday, because I fell asleep on the sofa really early!! So now it's just the two week wait again!


----------



## AngelWings215

pieceofpie said:


> Angel, did some researched yesterday and today to post here and also personalized each post. Whenever I get to a certain spot the system would delete everything..
> 
> keeping my finger cross for you and I hope AF shows up for you.

*Seems wierd? I wonder why it does that to you? Feels good to not have AF for a while lol so I'm enjoying my break while I have it *


----------



## pieceofpie

Angel, I am going to share something with you.

Seven years ago on my birthday my period stopped, every month I was having the symptoms breast tenderness, bloating, nausea etc but nothing happening. I saw several doctors who told me I was going through early menopause, they took blood works, thousand of dollars in test (tests or not cheap in the Bahamas) tons of pregnancy test and other than to confirm that I had a uterus that's turn backwards and confirmed my PCOS they had nothing to offer me. The following year on my birthday my period came and it was very heavy and dark red, I was soaking through tampons every 30 minutes. When she showed her head there was no aches, PMS symptom nothing she just showed. This lasted for two days and then she was flowing normally and lasted another three days. Ever since she is pretty regular, rather than having 8/9 periods per year I now have 10/11 mostly eleven and now I ovulate, to date the doctors still cannot come up with an explanation why it happened. They said I was going to go through menopause early and that has not happen as yet.
Point is sometimes our bodies have a way of healing itself and we have no explanation for it. I don't think anything is wrong with you but once again I say go visit a doctor to rule out any underlining issues and if there is none just consider it as the body way of healing itself and allowing for you to have your baby.

Oh by the way did I tell you that I no longer have a major issue with PCOS, my uterus is still backwards but that is it. I recall when I did get a period my cramps were so bad, my vagina felt like it was going to drop out of my body and I had to head to the doctor for a shot in order to ease the pain.

I am praying for you and I am keeping my fingers cross for you as well. I like the fact that you are looking at this from a lighter side.

One suggestion. There is a herb by the of Chasteberry, it helps with regulating the hormones in women, including period, PMS,liver, kidney, menopause, the skin, assisted in reproduction etc.

I will be starting it in my next cycle, was unable to due to laziness but I purchase it on Thursday of last week and I wont miss on it next cycle. Currently I am taking B6 for progesterone, Omega for optimum health, folic acid, Burdock Root for cleansing the system because there is a delicate balance between fertility and infertility, Magnesium because it assisted with balancing of hormone and is a wonder mineral, B12to assist the other to function at their peak, last but not least Vitamin E. So next month my body should be healthy and ready for the chasteberry and a new beginning.


----------



## AngelWings215

pieceofpie said:


> Angel, I am going to share something with you.
> 
> Seven years ago on my birthday my period stopped, every month I was having the symptoms breast tenderness, bloating, nausea etc but nothing happening. I saw several doctors who told me I was going through early menopause, they took blood works, thousand of dollars in test (tests or not cheap in the Bahamas) tons of pregnancy test and other than to confirm that I had a uterus that's turn backwards and confirmed my PCOS they had nothing to offer me. The following year on my birthday my period came and it was very heavy and dark red, I was soaking through tampons every 30 minutes. When she showed her head there was no aches, PMS symptom nothing she just showed. This lasted for two days and then she was flowing normally and lasted another three days. Ever since she is pretty regular, rather than having 8/9 periods per year I now have 10/11 mostly eleven and now I ovulate, to date the doctors still cannot come up with an explanation why it happened. They said I was going to go through menopause early and that has not happen as yet.
> Point is sometimes our bodies have a way of healing itself and we have no explanation for it. I don't think anything is wrong with you but once again I say go visit a doctor to rule out any underlining issues and if there is none just consider it as the body way of healing itself and allowing for you to have your baby.
> 
> Oh by the way did I tell you that I no longer have a major issue with PCOS, my uterus is still backwards but that is it. I recall when I did get a period my cramps were so bad, my vagina felt like it was going to drop out of my body and I had to head to the doctor for a shot in order to ease the pain.
> 
> I am praying for you and I am keeping my fingers cross for you as well. I like the fact that you are looking at this from a lighter side.
> 
> One suggestion. There is a herb by the of Chasteberry, it helps with regulating the hormones in women, including period, PMS,liver, kidney, menopause, the skin, assisted in reproduction etc.
> 
> I will be starting it in my next cycle, was unable to due to laziness but I purchase it on Thursday of last week and I wont miss on it next cycle. Currently I am taking B6 for progesterone, Omega for optimum health, folic acid, Burdock Root for cleansing the system because there is a delicate balance between fertility and infertility, Magnesium because it assisted with balancing of hormone and is a wonder mineral, B12to assist the other to function at their peak, last but not least Vitamin E. So next month my body should be healthy and ready for the chasteberry and a new beginning.


*I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 19. My periods had been regular up until a point then they just stopped for 5 months and I gained 20 pounds. I took test after test and finally went to the doctor. The test there was also negative. I was sent to an OB/GYN for an ultrasound which determined I was not pregnant. *

*Doctor diagnosed me with PCOS based on the missed periods and weight gain. I've never had a cysts on my ovaries but I do have all the other little symptoms like weight gain mostly in my stomach and the little hairs under my chin. I have a tilted uterus as well
I have been trying to lose weight for the past couple of months and went down from 173 to 168 but now I'm back up at 178 so I know its my PCOS acting up again. 

The blood test at the doctor's as well as 2 HPTs were all negative so its safe to say I'm not pregnant unless its just not showing up

Doctor wanted to put me on Provera to induce AF, got the prescription filled and AF started the next day on its own. It wasn't heavy or anything just a regular period.*


----------



## pieceofpie

Wishing you all the best. I am also praying that AF come so that you can start afresh with ttc.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello ladies, the board has been very quiet lately. How are you ladies and what is happening with the cycles.

My breast has been tingling ever since ovulation and I have been having mild aches in the abdomen with some pelvic pain. I also somewhat have a mild bout of queasiness its kinda barely there. Today is 4dpo and cd23. I guess I will have to wait and see since I am not having any other symptoms and knowing my body this could just be another fluke. Trying not to have my hopes in this regards up and just taking one day at a time but somehow I cannot help symptom checking at every little thing. I need to find something to concentrate on while waiting for AF. 

I think we need to start listing our symptoms dpo until AF show or we get a BFP.


----------



## kitcat42

Piece: I just confirmed O. Took my Progesterone last night. No real signs other than the normal slightly sore BB's, starting to get a sore back and feel a little tired. CP has changed from high/soft/open to Med/firm and closed. SO normal for me! Good luck!


----------



## MrsD140810

Piece I am also 4DPO! Lets stick together for the next two weeks! I'm feeling a little fed up as have felt queasy and had stomach ache. I have had brown spotting since ovulation. Almost like AF is coming but it's not. Anyone know what this is?? I had it last month too and that ended up as a BFN and I'm just hoping I'm not out already?!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kitkat and MrsD hooray for us in O'ing. It appears like we are sharing similar dpo therefore it would be nice to compare symptoms including supporting each other. Kitkat I am keeping my fingers cross for you but I just have one question. do your temperature always remain low? I was similar and started Burdock and B6 to increase the heat hormone progesterone this cycle. 

MrsD, the funny thing is I was just reading about brown spotting last night during ovulation and I actually found out that once the egg leaves the follicle that there is bleeding and pain it just that sometimes the blood is so light we don't see it when we wipe and for others it would show up as brown spotting. I swear I never knew or even heard of it until yesterday. I am hoping that its not a sign of AF which would indicate a LH defect I think. Did you speak to your doctor about it.

8:23 pm after checking cervix which is med/close/firm my stomach got so hard it felt like I did sit ups, not the aches but the kind where the stomach is hard and you could hardly breath where it is so tight.


----------



## mel28nicole

Here it is ladies! Finally get it after being 2 weeks late!! :happydance:

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/IMG_0390_zps7f1a7d8a.jpg


----------



## pieceofpie

Mel28, congratulation on your BFP.

Today: CD24 and 5DPO; tingling breast, creamy cm and lower backache so far at 10:32am.
Medicine: B6, folic acid, magnesium, garlic tablets and vitamin E for now. Stop Burdock root after suspected ovulation. will restart b12, omega 3 and vitamin C tomorrow.

All the best to the TWWers.


----------



## fairyy

mel28nicole said:


> Here it is ladies! Finally get it after being 2 weeks late!! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/IMG_0390_zps7f1a7d8a.jpg

OMG Mel congrats. So happy to see these two pink lines on your test. :hugs:
Have a worry free pregnancy.


----------



## MrsD140810

Congratulations Mel!! Wishing you a happy pregnancy!

Feeling really down today. The bleeding has got heavier. It's no longer brown but now bright red. Have to wear a pad and there's quite a lot. What with that and cramping, it feels like a full on period. But the bleeding is bright red, which isn't what it's usually like for a period.

Surely it can't be a period? I only ovulated on Sunday.

It's the weekend now so can't book an appointment with the doctor. Going to ring first thing Monday morning. :cry:


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD,

I cant understand the heavy bleeding if you have ovulated on Sunday that would it only 3dpo if spotting started yesterday. Cant you go to the ER or something to find out exactly what is wrong, this just does not sound right to me and I am very concern.

Any kind of bleeding is not good, please keep us posted


----------



## AngelWings215

*CONGRATS!!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*I wonder why it wasn't showing up before? How far alng do you think you are?? H&H 9 months!*



mel28nicole said:


> Here it is ladies! Finally get it after being 2 weeks late!! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/IMG_0390_zps7f1a7d8a.jpg


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm guessing 4 weeks. Going in Monday to do blood work and they will tell me how far I am


----------



## AngelWings215

mel28nicole said:


> I'm guessing 4 weeks. Going in Monday to do blood work and they will tell me how far I am

*If you were 2 weeks late when you took the test you are more likely 5 almost 6 weeks. Can't wait til you update on Monday!*


----------



## mel28nicole

AngelWings215 said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing 4 weeks. Going in Monday to do blood work and they will tell me how far I am
> 
> *If you were 2 weeks late when you took the test you are more likely 5 almost 6 weeks. Can't wait til you update on Monday!*Click to expand...

Yeah based on my last AF they gave me a due date of feb 25th at the doctor to confirm it. That would make me 5 weeks :)


----------



## AngelWings215

mel28nicole said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing 4 weeks. Going in Monday to do blood work and they will tell me how far I am
> 
> *If you were 2 weeks late when you took the test you are more likely 5 almost 6 weeks. Can't wait til you update on Monday!*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah based on my last AF they gave me a due date of feb 25th at the doctor to confirm it. That would make me 5 weeks :)Click to expand...

*YAY! Where are you located?*


----------



## mel28nicole

AngelWings215 said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing 4 weeks. Going in Monday to do blood work and they will tell me how far I am
> 
> *If you were 2 weeks late when you took the test you are more likely 5 almost 6 weeks. Can't wait til you update on Monday!*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah based on my last AF they gave me a due date of feb 25th at the doctor to confirm it. That would make me 5 weeks :)Click to expand...
> 
> *YAY! Where are you located?*Click to expand...

Pennsylvania!! About 30 minutes south from Pittsburgh


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies! 

Mel- CONGRATS! So excited to see your BFP and hoping yours is the first in a string of BFPs on this board  hope you keep us posted as you progress!

AFM- DH and I finally snuck away to our camper and after a delicious dinner in a nearby town we were stuffed and not feeling very "sexy" so we were planning a little AM rendezvous... Until AF showed up! CD 32- I guess I should've been more prepared but she's been so sporadic?! Oh well. It's been almost a month since we were last able to BD (June 2- not that i am keeping track... :-/ ). I'm going a little nuts in many ways! Haha!! Thinking I am going to invest in an OPK to start this month so I can try and make sure we escape at good times! 

Mrs D- how are you? When was your last AF? Hoping you are feeling better... 

Piece- hi there  any new symptoms or developments with you? Keepin my FXd you are the next one with good news!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, you just made my day. Sorry about AF are you going try what I mention to you?

Had some excess CM that was cottage cheese like and trust me it not only gross me out but sent me packing looking for answers since I never had this before. I don't have any infection yeast or otherwise so thank God for that. Still the same symptom nothing else which is so strange. As I told you, its going to be you before me. Aunt Francis and I have a game going on at the moment. I will touch base with you enjoy the va-k.

MrsD how are you doing?
.


----------



## KLa826

I am going to mention it at the dr on Monday. Had pretty nasty cramps yesterday- 3rd month in a row, so I may be needing it. I am really remembering now why I went on the pill! Unpredictable flow, cramps, emotional... Like 10times worse off the pill than on! I offiicall ordered an OPK on Amazon last night- Clearblue easy advanced digital. Pricey but had great reviews. Here's to hoping July is the month! 
When are you able to test? I think its been about a week since you O'd right? FXd!!!!


----------



## AngelWings215

*So I am currently on CD 70 or something and still no AF. FF says AF is due today and so far nothing yet. I guess I'll wait til about mid July and if still no AF I'll go to the doctor's. I've also gained 10 pounds *


----------



## KLa826

Oh and I think I will lose my mind if I have to buy one more baby gift before I'm pregnant myself... Bought two yesterday- one for a boy and one for a girl and another friend is due in August. Visiting baby boy and mom today, baby girl and mom Tuesday. Seems like every where I look people are having babies!! Gah!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, do you have endro? I have read where individuals claims it comes with severe pain. I am praying that the doctor can sort this out for you. I so want you to be pregnant before the end of the summer, please keep me posted. I know how you feel about the baby showers and having your friends pregnant all around. I have a girl friend not sure if I tell you about her but now she is pregnant with her seventh and live in a one bedroom apartment/flat, she does housekeeping for the hotel and her husband don't work, just one of the injustice of life.

Angelwing, I hate to say this but I pray that AF comes for you, where I am from we drink aloe vera if we want AF to come but I know there is something that can be taken. Here is to her coming this work.

MrsD and Mel how are you doing?

AFM: My temperature drop this morning along with majority of the symptoms except one that I am starting to feel as I type this post and its mild nipple tenderness. I am not sure if this is a symptom or not but my back has been itching since yesterday, I normally have itching back from time to time so I am not sure. I do know that last night I was peeing every 2.5 hours and it was making me upset because it was bothering my sleep. 
On the other hand, one thing I know that if my temperature drop one week after O, Aunt Francine would be coming one week later so now all my hopes is somewhat gone and I will be just going through the motion.

Ladies have a good weekend.


----------



## ohbananas

Well I'm gonna hop on the boat, and say AF was supposed to show up on the 26, she didnt, well today is the 30th and she still is not here. BFNs all across the board, just wondering whats going on! lol


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies.
Kla sorry AF turned up for you. Fingers crossed for next month!
Piece - hoping the TWW doesn't drag too long for you and hoping you get your BFP!
I'm feeling a little better now thanks. I am pretty sure this bleeding is AF. It's heavy enough. Getting lighter now though. Feels weird cos my past 3 cycles have been 28 days, 40 days, 26 days! I think I had my last cycle stuck in my head and that's why I was so surprised when AF turned up ridiculously early.
I'm wondering if I got my dates mixed up but the one thing that doesn't make sense is that I was having ovulation pain and took an OPK which was positive just a week ago. So it's weird I have my AF now if I only ovulated then?!
Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow so will hopefully get some answers and advice. Although my docs are useless and probably won't be able to fit me in for another week!
Hope you all had lovely weekends!


----------



## pieceofpie

Once again here I am. 

OhBananas, welcome and thanks, like you I had similar cycle, I am also hoping that she shows up for you so that you can go ahead and be prepared for the next cycle.

MrsD, I so want to hear what your doctors have to so because from the sound of things that is exactly your period. If it comes that short I seriously hope its not a LH defect. Are you taking anything to balance your hormone? Praying that everything works out for you.


----------



## KLa826

Forgot about my husband's cousin, also having a baby boy in August. 4 friends, 4 babies between June 19th and August 29th. Piece, I don't think you've told me about her, but that is just CRAZY! I think I told you before, my husband is a city firefighter and he has had to deliver babies to women who are so drugged out they don't even know they are in labor while their 5 other kids watch- it's insane. One of life's biggest mysteries, if you ask me... How some people get blessed with children while others want it so desperately.
As for the endro- I don't really know- but I suppose it's a possibility. Like you said, I'm hoping for some piece of mind after the dr. tomorrow. If there is anything good to be said for this month, it's that at least AF does seem to be coming around CD 30-31. Or has for the last 3 months now...
So sorry to hear about your temp drop but keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that it's just a fluke and you'll still get the BFP sooner rather than later! 

Mrs D- No worries about AF for me this month, I was fully expecting her as we have hardly been able to BD. I was just bummed that she came when we _finally_ were going to be able to! I'm sorry she got you, too! I am going to the dr tomorrow and will let you know if I get any valuable info! My cycles were GOOFY, too...28, 35, 26, 30, 31, 31...Seems like she's finally evening out but who really knows WHAT the crazy witch is doing besides messing with our heads! 

Angel- Is there a reason you are continuing to wait until mid July? 70 days seems like more than enough time for you to have waited... 

Ohbananas- Welcome! We just had a woman on this thread who finally got a BFP after AF was 2 weeks late...Hoping it won't talk that long for you ;)


----------



## ohbananas

Haha I actually read through the entire thread today! (hoooo boy at me) lol 

With my first I didnt get a BFP until I was 12 weeks along, so this may be like that, lol, fingers crossed, it just sucks if indeed I am not pregnant, my OH works away for 2 weeks and is only home for 1, and he was going to be home for my next O day if I had gotten AF on time... argggg. lol

Thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## slg76

Hi Ladies. Mind if I join in?

Ohbananas it sounds like we are in the same boat right now. today is 13dpo for me. Last month my LP was only 10 days. Prior to that I wasn't ovulating so who knows? No period yet. if I squint I see a bfp line BUT I had an Hcg shot so it's possible (although nurse says unlikely) that the shot is still in my system. Line hasn't gotten darker in 2 days. Don't know what to think. Not sure if I want to give in and pay for beta testing yet...

So glad to hear that others have to wait a bit longer for a bfp. Hoping every hour that AF doesn't show up!


----------



## MrsD140810

Welcome to the new ladies! Hope you all get BFP soon!

Piece - I rang the doctors today but they are a bit useless and can't fit me in until Friday! Will keep you posted though.


----------



## AngelWings215

FINALLY got AF!!!!!!!!!! Last AF was April 21st. Got AF yesterday. OH and I have went our separate ways so ttc is on hold for me :'( Good Luck ladies


----------



## ChinaGirl

I'm sorry AngelWings. :( But I'm glad you at least know where you are in your cycle. :hugs2:


----------



## pieceofpie

Hey ladies how are you doing.

MrsD, I cant wait to hear what the doctors have to say, but so long before they get to you.

Angelwings, its bitter sweet for me with regards to you. Bitter and Sweet that AF comes, cause now you could move on to the next cycle, sad that it did not result in a BFP and sad that the relationship has ended. We will miss you and the thing is we have just met. I wish all the best and look forward to seeing you on the board again.

Chinagirl Welcome to the theard.


----------



## poppygirl05

I am on cd 34 of a usually 28 day, regular cycle. So i am 20 dpo. No af, and bfn.


----------



## KLa826

Hi everyone! Welcome to all the new ladies :) Hoping you get your BFPs soon!

Ohbananas- that had to be some reading! Haha! My DH works shifts- 4 days, 4 off, 4 nights, 4 off...And we are temporarily living with my parents so I feel your pain about timing! Haha! I am a teacher and thankfully have off for the summer but when he is on nights during the school year- we may go 4 days without crossing paths. It always seemed to be my luck that "O" would be right in the middle of a night cycle! 

Angelwings- Like Piece, I feel like this is probably bittersweet for you?? At least now you can move on to the next cycle which will *hopefully* be far shorter for you!!

MrsD- Sorry your dr can't get you in sooner!!! My Dr appt yesterday was a flop...Turned out it was supposed to be my annual appt (not just the med check I thought...) and there's no med check happening when AF was in full force. Rescheduled for next week- so we are in the same boat! 

Piece- how are you doing, my dear? Anything new? 

I'm super excited my OPK should be coming in the mail Saturday and according to FF "O" should be around the 13th. DH is OFF WORK the 10-14 which will *hopefully* be fertile time and will mean he and I will have some time ALONE while our darling housemates (my parents...haha) are at work. Getting my hopes up way too much for July- need to settle down!


----------



## slg76

well, no luck for me this month. My blood test today was neg. Time to be hopeful for next month! 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## KLa826

Slg- Sorry to hear this month wasn't your lucky one... stay in touch and baby dust for July!


----------



## pieceofpie

Slg75, I am sorry about your negative and hope that this cycle would be it for you.. "baby dust to you"

Kla here's to hopeful bd that leads to a pregnancy this cycle. KX and I am doing well. 

Still no symptoms however, this morning I had excess lotion like CM and some mild dizziness and lightheadness.

Ladies I want to wish us all the best in the month of July. So here is to us:wine::cake:!!!!!! Don't worry its Cider and Chocolate cake. Pregnancy Party


----------



## slg76

thanks ladies. And, thanks for the cake! I guess tonight I can enjoy that with a glass of wine. 

I'm sympathizing with those of you that have trouble scheduling time with DH. Mine is an airline pilot and so away from home a lot. 

I will keep an eye on the thread and hope for some BFP news from some of you soon. Sending you all some extra sticky baby dust!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi ladies,

Well I am out this month, woke up with AF like symptoms which I always get when she is due to be here in another week or so. 

Ladies I am keeping my fingers cross for you all during this cycle.


----------



## poppygirl05

Still no af for me. Got bfn a couple days ago. Slept 16 hrs yesterday, still so tired.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!!! Sorry it has been forever since I have been on here!! Would you believe that I still haven't had my AF arrive yet?!?! Arrg my last cycle was on April 16th!! Doctor is just telling me to wait it out. They did several different blood tests for hormone levels and everything is normal... Yeah right! 

So today I hit the health food store and got some maca in hopes to start fresh with a new method.

Baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello everyone,

Amanda welcome back. 

Poppygirl, I hope AF come for you soon enough. 

AFM: Today is CD31 for me and no AF symptoms or any others. I do however woke up with moderate headaches and face aches. According to my charts and the fact that my temp drop more than 3 points indicates that she will be here in a day or so.

I am keeping my fingers cross for the ladies who are in their tww. GL.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

Amanda - sorry to hear you are still not having any luck. It must be so frustrating! Keep going, I'm sure you will get answers soon.

KLa and Piece..how are you? Hoping AF doesn't show up for you Piece.

I went to the doctors yesterday. She seemed like there wasn't anything to worry about. She wants me to just keep an eye on my cycles for the next couple of months. Because I had the long 40 day cycle (which first bought me to this thread!) she thinks I had that stuck in my mind last month and I probably ovulated earlier, hence the early AF. The ovulation pain I felt was probably the egg releasing and the OPK might not have been accurate (it was a cheap one!)

The doctor said as I just came off the pill in February, my periods may still be all over the place. Not very helpful, but at least it seems like nothing is wrong!

She also told me to keep an eye on the bleeding after ovulation I had month before last. She said it can happen but just to keep a close eye on it.

So onwards to this month!! Hope you're all having a good weekend ladies


----------



## KLa826

Hi everyone! 
From the sound of it AF is playing games with quite of few of us! If you would've asked me even a year ago I would've thought a 40day cycle was great- who wants to deal with AF I they don't have to? Now when im TTC it's like I count down until she comes so I can start fresh! 
My OPK came... Now I have to decide if I want to start using it this month or next. I was all geared up for July not really thinking about the wedding I am in next month and the showers and baxhlorette party (and DRINKS) that will be part of all those festivities... I may just see what happens one more month if I can control myself... Which may not be the case! Haha! 
I have a dr appt tomorrow and I have a feeling she's not going to tell me anything useful- or any different than anything you ladies have heard! 

Anyone in the TWW now or waiting to test? If so- FXd!!!! 
For the rest of us- im sharing the cider(or wine?!) and cake with Piece! ;-)


----------



## amanda111308

I am not pregnant and just waiting for AF to show, should happen soon as I have started taking maca capsules yay!! So tonight I am gonna kick back watch a movie, eat some pizza chug some ice cold wine with my hubby and baby dance for fun!! That's how I got my little boy!! I'm taking the stress out of ttc and I'm just gonna have some fun!!


----------



## KLa826

Amanda- love the attitude- I need to take a lesson from you! 
Just found out another friend is pregnant- at a picnic they made the big announcement. I want to be laid back about it but boy oh boy is it tough.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi everyone, how are you ladies doing.

Amanda, I hope AF shows up for you soon. 

MrsD I hope you have more success with this month than the previous ones now that you kind a have an idea of what is going on with your body. I still think the doctor could have been more insightful but hey who knows.

Kla, I would start using the opks just to get a feel for them and I am truly hoping that this cycle someone on this board can again be pregnant. That is the second one so far however the first ended in a M/C and we don't want that.

I am with you in regards to Amanda attitude on distressing because this ttc is too much on the mind and it you don't watch out it will consume you. I am therefore on board with you ladies, this cycle I wont to symptom checking or anything just chilling and taking it easy and let whatever happen just happen. 

AFM: AF rear her head this morning and of all the time when I was getting some serious loving. I mean from last night to this morning, I would not have mind if she had given me some warning yesterday that she would be on her way but none. I tell you ladies she is one jealous woman and would put a damper on your fun if she can. She surly did that to me and I am so upset.

Ladies have a wonderful weekend and lets all pray that at least two of us gets our positives this month.


----------



## Shylin

Hello Ladies,

AF was due yesterday 7-6 and shes still not here. i got a bfn this morning. ive been off the pill for about 2 months now. im might test again in the morning. hoping for my bfp!

:dust::dust:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/fairydust.gif


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, I will join you with not testing til af is late if that is ok? I learnt the hard way that testing early can just cause problems. I'm new to ttc and i used some cheap internet tests and got evaps on about 4 of them, plus my opks were getting darker. Naive me didn't know about evaps so really thought a bfp was on its way. That's it no more testing til af is late...testing early caused me nothing but problems. 

You live and you learn I guess.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi Cookie and Shylin welcome and I am keeping my fingers cross that you each get your positives this month and yes testing early can sometimes play with one mind and is such a stressful situation, all the best.


----------



## KLa826

Hi everyone and welcome Cookie and Shylin. 
Cookie- I agree with you! My first month TTC I tested nonstop...Caused myself so much unnecessary stress and wasted too much month on tests! As hard as it is, I think waiting until AF is due or late is definitely the best bet. Here's hoping she stays away from you! 

Shylin- I have been off the pill for just 5 months now and I will warn you that AF was far from normal the first few months. Month 1 off she came on day 28, just like when I was on. Month two, not until day 32- which stressed me out quite a bit as I was getting BFNs and 5 days late still no AF...I am certainly not saying this is the case for you, but I was just at the Dr this am and she said it can take 3-4 months for your body to regulate after going off. FXd for you that it is a BFP but be aware that going off of BCP can cause some screwiness for a little while...I learned the hard way! My cycle has been 30-31 days the past three months now so I think it's finally settled but being 5 days late that second month off played major games with my head. On the flip side, we just had a woman on this thread who didn't get her BFP until 2 weeks after AF was due. Hoping your outcome will be the same! :) 

Piece, so sorry AF got you!!! I was really hoping this would be your month :( Any new developments in your IVF plans? Double sorry that she interrupted your fun!!! 

Dr this morning was pretty much what I expected. She said that they don't start running any tests until it's been 365 days of TTC (which will mean March, 2014...seems FOREVER away and -*hoping* I don't get there) and prescribed me a prenatal vitamin to start taking in place of my normal multivitamin. She told me that as long as my cycles are between 25-36 days they don't tend to worry about them and that it's normal to feel PMS symptoms much more now that I'm off the BCP (well DUH! haha!). I did decide to try the OPK- said to test around CD 10 and it's 12- no dice. FF says I should "O" around the 13th so we shall see how accurate that is compared to the OPK. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi everyone,

Kla good to read what the doctor say and that you will be opk soon. I hope it does go as long as one year for you as well and you catch that egg soon enough.

I will be doing a test next week Wednesday and hopefully this can be good. I have been having a weird dream since Sunday night and last night. Sunday I dream seeing a rabbit that I had in my arm and some kittens, last night I dreamt something similar but this time it was thousand of rabbits the same color as Sunday night and instead of kitten it was lots of new born puppies and young ones just days old. My mom claims that it means after checking in a dream book that I will meet with a very bad accident and be disappointed in love. Whoa, still reeling from that one.

How is everyone else feeling? I would love to know if there is any changes since yesterday. Fingers cross for all you ladies.


----------



## amanda111308

No AF yet but since I started the maca late last week I can feel my normal pms symptoms coming on!! Yay!! Never thought I would be so happy to be breaking out hahahahaha


----------



## kitcat42

AF started today for me. On to the next cycle. Hopefully I go back to normal and O around cd19 and not cd 27 like this month!


----------



## KLa826

Piece- 
Sounds like a pretty innocent dream...Not sure how puppies, kittens and rabbits can be interpreted so negatively! Here's what I found about rabbits: _"Conventional Interpretation of dreams relevant for Rabbit._
_Rabbit: To see rabbits in your dream, signifies luck, success and fertility. Alternatively, rabbits indicates cowardice and inability to face dangerous situations. - Source: interpret-dreams-free.com

Rabbit: Rabbits are often associated with reproduction so symbolize your reproduction. This is particularly the case if the rabbits have young. - Source: www.dream-analysis.com

Rabbit: magical - a tendency to drift off into childlike fantasies - cute and harmless - Source: www.unclesirbobby.org.uk

Rabbit: Many rabbits in your dream signify an increase in responsibilities which will be pleasant rather than onerous; rabbit fur or anything made of it is a sign that you will eventually be able to afford sable. - Source: The Dreamers Dictionary by Stearn Robinson and Tom Corbett

Rabbits: fertility. A white rabbit is seen as a guide into the inner spiritual world. - Source: www.dreaminterpretation-dictionary.com

Rabbits: To see a rabbit in your dream, foretells of luck, magic and of a favourable turn of events and a positive outlook in your future endeavours. Alternatively, rabbits symbolize your sexual activity. To see a white rabbit in your dream, symbolizes faithfulness of a lover. To see many rabbits hopping about the meadows, signifies fertility and that children will bring you much joy. - Source: Brilliantdreams

Rabbits: A rabbit stands for sexual desires, fertility, feelings of inferiority, insecurity or anxiety. If you dream of a white rabbit, expect a pleasant experience in the near future. Catching a rabbit in the dream means that you will meet a young person. Breeding rabbits denotes a long life." _

Puppies: "To see a litter of newborn puppies in your dream is indicative of the amount of time that an idea has been developing or will take to develop. Look to the number of puppies to give you that approximate amount of time"

So I think that is MUCH more optimistic! 

Amanda- Did you ever think you'd be excited about PMS symptoms? Haha! Glad to hear the maca is working! 

Kit- Sorry AF got you! Hopefully this month will be more normal for you!

For me- CD 13. OPK was negative yesterday and today. We shall see!


----------



## pieceofpie

Thanks Kla,

I did read some of the same info on the net. Just don't normally dream the same dream twice in a row so I thought it had some meaning but nothing to it.

Amanda, I know how you feel, sometimes its a happy event just to have AF so that things can get moving along.

Kit, so sorry that she showed up for you, Kla is right hopefully next month would be your time.

Kla, keep testing, you have to test up to seven days I think. What I normally do is for the four days I skip a day in between and just continue everyday until the day of O.

AFM: Still on AF which is strange because she usually stop on day 4, kinda depress this morning and not much into, I guess my mood is with the time because we are expecting a storm. This cycle I am putting away opks, I wont be symptom checking and just pure relaxing, wont stop having my drinks or anything. I am trying to wean myself from this ttc sickness that is controlling my life.

Ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## amanda111308

Exactly piece!! I find for the first few years on ntnp my mind was actually in ttc mode and month after month nothing happened. The week I began to accept it wasn't something that was gonna happen for me naturally was the same week I conceived. I stopped stressing and symptom spotting and stopped pressuring myself to get pregnant and sure enough it happened!!

I am trying to do it again but it is SO hard to make the mind quiet and cut down on expectations. But it can be done and pregnancy is achievable! The doctors all told me years ago that I had PCOS and that it was unlikely I would ever get pregnant and if I did I would likely not carry the baby long and certainly not to full term... Well doctors can be wrong and in this case they were!! I tiptoed around when I got pregnant with my son because I was afraid to be happy because in my MIND I had already lost him.

But now I have a VERY BUSY little guy and all because I let go of trying to manipulate every little thing in hopes to conceive. I didn't know / care when I was ovulating I wasn't checking cm or cervical position none of that stuff and I just BD for fun and because I love my DH. 

It WILL happen for all of us!!! But for now there is no reason to not enjoy our lives!!! Enjoy being baby free for as long as you can and have no regrets. When baby does come life will be something completely different and I'm sure when I get pregnant again life will hold a whole new set of challenges and joys. 

Live.Laugh.Love nothing has been more true and wonderful in life than what living these words can do for us all. Have a fantastic day ladies!! Much love!


----------



## MrsAJC

Hello,

Could I join the party please. My AF is due today but not appeared. I am 14 DPO and have felt very different to normal since OD. I would normally come on first thing in the morning but nothing. I tested with FMU and got a BFN :( 
I have sore and swollen breasts and have had AF type cramps for 3 days which is not normal in my cycle.... feeling very confused and emotional, I just want to know!!!


----------



## Shylin

i figured it could be from the coming off bc. i stopped taking them completely about 2 months ago but ive been not taking them very well for most of the year. id been on them for 4 years. had 2 normal periods since then. ive never in my life been this late. i just want to know one way or the other. i dont feel like im going to start any time soon and i always had really bad cramping right before i was due. only thing strange with me is bad acne on just one side of my face and it isnt even the side i sleep on. im so worried about not having started thinking if im not pregnant then somethings wrong. 
hoping for the best for everyone.


----------



## pieceofpie

Amanda, you and shared a lot more in common that I had originally thought. 12 years ago when I got pregnant with my son the doctors told me I had PCOS and only if JC (Jesus Christ) come down and get me pregnant would I ever conceive, I was excited because I was very thin, used to model and full of myself, I had a wonderful boyfriend and we used to make love like crazy with no regards to baby so when we got the green light that nothing would happen we become rabbits in terms of sex and guess what exactly one month later I was pregnant had a beautiful green eyed little boy- he died at 10 days. Fast forward two years ago, really was not thinking about baby because I had made some lifestyle changes and guess what again Pregnant only this time M/C. So I agree with you it can happen only we have picked up an habit we cannot drop and that is symptom checking. I have just decided to give up and move on because I am a lot older and don't have the energy.

Today I am spotting bright red which never happen before because normally on day 5 I would be finish with period but with bright red I don't know and I really not even going to check into just wait it out cause it better stop by tomorrow because I plan a romantic night then.

How are you ladies doing and welcome to our thread MrsAJC.


----------



## amanda111308

Aww Piece I'm sorry to hear of your losses. I lost a set if twins September 2010 at 16 weeks. It was devastating for sure and it only confirmed more about what the doctors said about not being able to carry a baby to full term... Don't give up! It will happen it is just a matter of when. 

I won't pretend as though I understand what it was like to deliver a baby and lose him at 10 days old... My Aunt lost her first son. He died 12 hours before he was born... The stupid doctor let her go over 2 weeks past her due date. I was at his funeral and his casket looked like a bassinet... Even as I type this I am bawling. It is so unfair.


----------



## KLa826

Hi everyone! MrsAJC welcome and good luck! I think we would all agree that the hardest part of TTC is all the uncertainty and waiting! 

Piece and Amanda, So sorry to hear of all you've both been through. You both have maintained such a positive outlook and are quite inspirational, in my opinion! I've definitely gone from ntnp to TTC without even realizing I did it, and I know I need to try and step back... Started OPKs, what with DH and I temporarily living with my parents and BDing being at a minimum, I figured it couldn't hurt to try and learn a little more about my cycle and try to make BDing doubly enjoyable and possibly productive? It's just so darn hard when everyone around me seems to be having babies, pregnant or just had a baby... But I am really going to do my best to take a lesson from you both and just RELAX. Whats meant to be, will be, right? Afterall, I'm on CD15 and still no postive OPK. Things are really out of my hands, so why try so hard to control them?? 

Best wishes to you ladies and thanks again for sharing and supporting :)


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been in touch again for a while. Been another busy week at work!

Fingers crossed for you Piece. Hope AF doesn't show up and you get a positive test soon!

I am also taking the relaxed approach this month. Every month when I have tracked ovulation, it has been inaccurate and it has thrown my timing off. It has also made me paranoid when I thought I was so many DPO and wasn't. So this month, I am not trying to figure out when I'm ovulating. The OPK's have been put away, I'm not symptom spotting and I'm just DTD every other day. Feel so much more relaxed for it. 

Also, me and hubby are used to going on holiday in the summer and we've had some pretty big adventure holidays. We hadn't booked anything up this year for the hope that I would be pregnant. Because I'm not so far, we're thinking of having a small holiday. Thinking of going to Greece. The sensible part of me thinks don't spend your savings on a holiday because you could be pregnant soon. The other part of me is thinking..who knows when this is going to happen? I shouldn't put my life on hold for it. 

Am I making the right decision this month?!

Hope you're all well ladies and have a great weekend!


----------



## Katie Potatie

amanda111308 said:


> Exactly piece!! I find for the first few years on ntnp my mind was actually in ttc mode and month after month nothing happened. The week I began to accept it wasn't something that was gonna happen for me naturally was the same week I conceived. I stopped stressing and symptom spotting and stopped pressuring myself to get pregnant and sure enough it happened!!
> 
> I am trying to do it again but it is SO hard to make the mind quiet and cut down on expectations. But it can be done and pregnancy is achievable! The doctors all told me years ago that I had PCOS and that it was unlikely I would ever get pregnant and if I did I would likely not carry the baby long and certainly not to full term... Well doctors can be wrong and in this case they were!! I tiptoed around when I got pregnant with my son because I was afraid to be happy because in my MIND I had already lost him.
> 
> But now I have a VERY BUSY little guy and all because I let go of trying to manipulate every little thing in hopes to conceive. I didn't know / care when I was ovulating I wasn't checking cm or cervical position none of that stuff and I just BD for fun and because I love my DH.
> 
> It WILL happen for all of us!!! But for now there is no reason to not enjoy our lives!!! Enjoy being baby free for as long as you can and have no regrets. When baby does come life will be something completely different and I'm sure when I get pregnant again life will hold a whole new set of challenges and joys.
> 
> Live.Laugh.Love nothing has been more true and wonderful in life than what living these words can do for us all. Have a fantastic day ladies!! Much love!

Beautiful post and so true.


----------



## Katie Potatie

MrsD140810 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been in touch again for a while. Been another busy week at work!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Piece. Hope AF doesn't show up and you get a positive test soon!
> 
> I am also taking the relaxed approach this month. Every month when I have tracked ovulation, it has been inaccurate and it has thrown my timing off. It has also made me paranoid when I thought I was so many DPO and wasn't. So this month, I am not trying to figure out when I'm ovulating. The OPK's have been put away, I'm not symptom spotting and I'm just DTD every other day. Feel so much more relaxed for it.
> 
> Also, me and hubby are used to going on holiday in the summer and we've had some pretty big adventure holidays. We hadn't booked anything up this year for the hope that I would be pregnant. Because I'm not so far, we're thinking of having a small holiday. Thinking of going to Greece. The sensible part of me thinks don't spend your savings on a holiday because you could be pregnant soon. The other part of me is thinking..who knows when this is going to happen? I shouldn't put my life on hold for it.
> 
> Am I making the right decision this month?!
> 
> Hope you're all well ladies and have a great weekend!

Don't put your life on hold! In terms of the vacation...GO! Enjoy the time with your hubby. Enjoy the time for yourself. Because here's the thing..yes, babies are expensive. But you find ways in your budget to take care of their needs. Money you did not even know you were spending is saved when you have a baby. Going out to eat, going out for drinks, and entertainment life, in general, pays for lots of baby necessities. It's miraculous how you naturally find ways to make room in the budget after baby is born. I certainly appreciate your fiscal responsibility with bringing a new life into this world! But coming from a woman who obsesses about budgets and loves spreadsheets and tracking expenses, I can tell you that everything will fall into place when baby arrives. Take your vacation, enjoy your vacation! BD on your relaxing vacation! Have fun!


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD.

Go and enjoy yourself with hubby, relax your mind and body including getting to know both you and hubby again. I love the way you are thinking about the finances of having a baby but you know what it will work out because once a child comes into the picture you will find yourself prioritising more where you cut back on many things and you would be amazed at how much you would save. I am a person who watch every penny and my BF is worst than I am. I have prepared for a baby for more than ten years and to date nothing has happen..I have baby clothes, cases of huggies, a new addition to where I am living and you know what I wish I had enjoyed some of that funds a bit more rather than limit myself....Enjoy Greece, its a beautiful country. (My ex and decease son father is Greek and he thought me a lot so I know you will have an adventure)

Sorry ladies I have nothing to share in regards of ttc journey, I have decided to not continue for awhile with this because it is too stressful and just try and relax, take it easy and re-focus myself. I think I was becoming too absorb into it and it was taking over my life. This cycle I did not chart and for a very long time was able to enjoy my partner and not just see him as a sperm bank.

I am keeping my fingers cross for you ladies and will be visiting every day to see how you all are doing.


----------



## pieceofpie

Even with this heavy rain we are having I am feeling wonderful. No stress of ttc , why did I wait so long to do this. I see my doctor tomorrow in regards to my ovaries hope all goes well.

Take care ladies.


----------



## KLa826

So glad to hear you are doing well, Piece!!! Please keep us posted about your dr appt. I will have my FXd that all goes smoothly! :-D sending you lots of hugs!! 

MrsD - go on your trip and live your life!  life is too short to have regrets and you don't want to miss out on something wonderful because for something that hasn't happened yet. And besides- Greece sounds like a lovely place to have some fun BDing! 

AFM- waiting game... Proud of myself for not dwelling or symptom spotting just going about my business. Not going to test until AF is late (at least that's my goal?! Hoping I can last!)


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, thanks I just don't know, I am feeling so good about myself now that I am not symptom checking or tempting. I am really surprise at myself at how fast I was able to quit when I thought I could not. My test is to ensure that the shot I was getting to prevent cancer has actually work. This is the first time I am looking forward to my appointment because I know I don't have cancer and the treatment has indeed work only need the confirmation and then I can move on with my life. I want to get my body ready for the upcoming summer vacation that is officially next month and be a darling for my birthday. 
The bank where I work close and relocate to the Cayman's so I am now on the field looking for another job and let me tell you the market is tough over here. I know have a lot of free time to do a lot of things such as spin class, more exercise and coming in terms with myself. I was able for the first time in years to really enjoy two beers without feeling guilty and my favourite Coke Cola, so all in all this thing is not so bad.
I will be here cheering you ladies on in your journey because I know that it will happen for each and everyone of you. My fingers cross

Sorry about the post being all about me but I am just so excited.


----------



## pieceofpie

Well ladies how are you doing, it is amazing how dull this board has become after all that hype and excitement of a few days ago/

Today I had my visit with my doctor and have to go back on Monday. The news today was a grim one in that they suspect that I may be going through early menopause.. I did not even get the chance to go through perimenopause just period to menopause and the only thing I am told is that there is two others like myself. My mom cannot understand it nor can I. I mean I started having my periods at 12/13 all my family members including mom and sister stop in their fifties so how came I am different?
I don't even know what to feel at the moment because AF and I had developed this love hate relationship and to know that by next year she will be gone for good is not very comforting. I cant believe I wasted my life saving and building for a better life for me and my kids only to end up with none. So true never plan just let it happen because if I did just that I know I would have about five children by now. 

Anyway I am going to try and not stress about it and will just sit back for awhile and ponder what I am going to do with my life and what I worked for. The funny thing is I am not up set just numb.

Bye everyone.


----------



## KLa826

Hi Piece, 
Sorry for the delay. I was in Toronto for a concert- even though it's only an hour and a half away it's a different country so the cost to use my phone would have been nuts :) 

I am so sorry to hear that they think it may be menopause... Can I ask, how old are you? Like you, I have never really heard of it hitting women much before their mid fifties. Have you had any more discussion about IUI or IVF? Is that something that could still be possible before menopause complete sets in? If not, have you ever thought of adoption? I know it isn't the "same" as carrying your own child, but myy husband is adopted and I can tell you that as far as he is concerned his adoptive parents are his only parents. His only interest in his birth parents is because he wonders about siblings. 
You have so much going for your and so much to be proud of (just from what I know of you from our conversations here). I'd hate to see this be the end of the journey for you. Please stay positive, keep hope...Drs are wrong all the time. Hopefully this will be one of those cases!

Prayers and love your way!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Kla is absolutely right!! Doctors are wrong ALL the TIME!! Don't give up Hun, I believe in my heart that this is going to happen for you! I also agree with kla on adoption my best friend was adopted and she feels the same way! She was an unwanted gender from Asia and was adopted by a lovely family here in Canada. You will be a mom one way or another I just feel it in my bones!!

Love hugs and prayers sent your way Hun. Don't be discouraged Hun you just keep going. One day this will all have just been a silly dream that made no sense at all.


----------



## amanda111308

Kla is absolutely right!! Doctors are wrong ALL the TIME!! Don't give up Hun, I believe in my heart that this is going to happen for you! I also agree with kla on adoption my best friend was adopted and she feels the same way! She was an unwanted gender from Asia and was adopted by a lovely family here in Canada. You will be a mom one way or another I just feel it in my bones!!

Love hugs and prayers sent your way Hun. Don't be discouraged Hun you just keep going. One day this will all have just been a silly dream that made no sense at all.


----------



## amanda111308

Oops double post!! Sorry ladies!!


----------



## amanda111308

Oh wow! AF finally just showed up!!! Yay!! I hope I never have another 93 cycle!! Insane!! Day 5 of taking Vitex (angus castus) and 2 weeks on maca root capsules!! I am so happy it worked!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Piece.. So sorry to hear your news from the doctor. When will you find out for definite? Don't give up hope yet. I am sure you will be a mum soon..one way or another. Thinking of you and hope you're ok. 
Amanda - pleased your AF finally showed. What a relief! Such a long cycle though! I thought my 40 day cycle was bad enough! You can now move on to next month and hopefully a much more steady cycle!
Hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, Amanda and MrsD, Thank you ladies for the comment and encouraging words but I am still pissed about it. I am in my late thirties but a few years before forty, I was an accidental birth of my mom so my siblings are much older than I am. I thought that with menopause one would sometimes have missing periods. In my early thirties my period was missing for a year and then it become regular prior to that it was irregular and now I have a period between 29/38 days. 38 days being very rare, I am more on the 30 days cycle, I have been charting, checking cervix and bbt and all indicates ovulation. 

However for the past month or so I have been having hot flashes which starts from my back down not my face. My face would be the last place and this month, constipation, hot flashes, mood swing, sadness, depression, sharp breast pains to the nipples, enlarge breast and bloated all clinical signs of menopause.. I have 21 symptoms out of a possible 36 signs for menopause so in essence the signs are all there in black and white. 
When I was in my twenties and decided that I wanted a child later I worked towards it. I pay currently into an education fund from I was pregnant with my child and never stopped, I saved every month into an account called it pregnancy account for the past twelve years. I have set aside other assets just in case there ever was a baby because I did not want to have a child and unforeseen circumstance comes up and the kid would be without. Guess the joke is on me.


----------



## KLa826

Amanda- you must be letting out a sigh of relief! Glad to hear you can move forward after all that hassle! 

Piece- please don't be so down! There is no joke on you as all the things you've done just show what a phenomenal parent you WILL be. Please don't give up- there are other options that will still end with the same outcome: you being an incredible mom!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi ladies how are you all.

Sorry ladies = wanted to share a story about a good friend of mine who is going nowhere fast enough = let me know if you think life is unfair in this instance.

I know life is not fair, yesterday when I went to pay my electricity bill in the Mall, I saw a friend of mine by the name of Louise. She was pregnant the same time I had my M/C two years ago ( her baby was born in December and mine was due for January). The thing is Louise is a careless good for nothing, no ambition or have any idea where in life she wants to be. Her dad left her a home close to where my mom lives but a better quality neighbourhood than my mom this woman don't want the house and would rather it fall apart. At the time she was pregnant for a thug/bum who had her sleeping on floors in old leaking building in ghettos, she could not afford medical treatment, food, clothing and in the end a place to live. She was living in shelters two weeks at a time when not with the boyfriend. I took her under my wing and ensure that she sees a doctor (government of course) insist that she remove a tooth because of the pain, took and stayed with her whenever asthma attack because we both are asthma patient. Got her clothing, something to eat basically everything, that I was being told that I was taking too much on my shoulders in regards to this lady. I just see it as me still being pregnant so it was nice to do these things for her and I had told her that I would take the baby if she had problems with it. Trust me dealing with Louise was like dealing with a five year old who has tantrum when they don't get what they want and oh she gambles. She had the baby and pick up her life got a job as a security officer in the mall and live in an area above a ghetto somewhat. I am proud of her because both she and the baby daddy seems to be trying to make something of themselves. Last month she contacted me because she wanted $250 to help make up for her rent because the baby daddy had moved out and went to live with his sister and the land lord was telling her to move if she could not pay him. Two weeks after sorting herself out she is back with the baby daddy and been the thug and pot head bum he is he finds it hard to get a job so she is supporting him on a 3.00 per hour job. I have been receiving text messages from her for about a week or so which I did not answers because I have my issue and did not need whatever the load is she wanted to unburden on me. So imagine my shock yesterday when she told me she is again six weeks pregnant and this time its not for the bum boyfriend but another thug who she met three weeks before having sex with him and after she told him she is pregnant has disappeared. Here is the kicker she and thug/Bum boyfriend is and were still together and living two corners away from my mom house when she allegedly had this sexual fling with thug #2 and currently have not told him about the pregnancy as yet. Now she wants to know if my mom would allow her, thug boyfriend and her daughter to come and live with her until she can do better. I mean is this woman for feel? she does not listen, she is nasty, they boyfriend is a thug who smokes etc..now she is somewhat angry because I don't want her in my mom house. Heck my mom don't want her in her house because she does not like her. I was so angry with her yesterday that I could not stop cussing her out into the Mall for being so damn stupid, now I have to go and purchase all medications for her again because she has none, she has nothing so its the same thing all over again dejae vu also I must say that I was upset with myself as well because I could not understand how in heck she could get pregnant with nothing and now three children to suffer and I cannot even have one. Oh she was married before and have a teenage daughter that has been living with her ex-husband mother from the age of three, the girl is now 17. Louise is a thirty seven / eight year old woman making stupid mistakes like this one, and to be honest I don't think I can or want to help her out with this kid because I know each time I look at her I would be disgusted and jealous of what she can accomplished and I cant. Knowing that I have to spend and do for her and maybe just maybe she will go back and do the same things. As I sit here in bed typing this note I am questioning myself if it is right to feel this way. I know Dwayne will insist that I don't help her and let her fend for herself because he is cold like that. 

Here we are as woman going through all this crop to get pregnant some of us can and some cant and she is dropping babies like rabbit. I told her I will take her after the birth of this one to get birth control she looked at me like I was crazy. smt.


----------



## amanda111308

I know a few people like this... People who seriously have no business procreating. There was a girl I grew up with who had 4 kids for 4 different men by the time she was 20yrs old... But insisted she wasn't a slut... Pardon my language but it really does strike a nerve when I meet wonderful people who DESERVE to be parents and have the proper means to care for those little blessings.

I have gotten rid of my Facebook soo many times because I can't stand to watch (unfortunately most) of the folks on my friends list make a total mess of their lives all the while knowing better. 

My own sister is pregnant and has no job but her baby daddy works on the oil rigs here in Alberta (Canada) so she will never have to lift a finger. People like that kind of piss me off too but much less than those who know life isn't quite going so well but decide to be negligent and bring kids into a shitty situation(like the one you described) it is truly the children that suffer. 

Bottom line is you can't help everyone and you aren't responsible for her and her stupid actions. However if you know her children are abused or neglected or whatever you can do your part protecting them by reporting the living situation. 


As for you piece, please try not to stress yourself out, you have a great life ahead of you. Everyday the road is paved a little more from what we learn and experience. Being a mom is extremely possible no matter what the doctors say. We already know you can get pregnant and that is a huge plus I my books!! 

Chin up Hun your rainbow is coming :) *hugs*


----------



## pieceofpie

Amanda you understand what I am talking about. How in hell could she go and get pregnant when she does not even have a home. The really nice house she has she let it go to ruins and around the place begging for cash because she cannot afford this one. She was at my home this morning for me to take her to the clinic this evening so that she can get some prenatal. The sad story is she does not even know the baby daddy full name and only his street name.....who in their right mind sleep with a thug for one and sleep with someone who you don't even know the name? without using protection.

Louise act like she is a baby but as I told she is dumb as fuck and I am sorry that I know her because she is an asshole without the hole. (please excuse my language ) She and thug #1 got put out of their apartment last night in the rain so now she will be staying in a shelter with the baby girl and he will go back home until something could be sorted out. I asked her if thug #2 got in contact with her since yesterday morning or does she know where to find him I would take her and she said no. Her suggestion to me is that she wants to abort this baby without letting thug#1 know she is pregnant and want to know if I could lend her 500 to get it done. See this woman wants me to join her in her wrong doings. I am pro abortion but not in this sense, what the use of getting an abortion only to end up back pregnant in another few months or so. 

It is getting tiring here in the Bahamas everywhere you look all you see is teenagers with babies some as young as 9 pregnant and they have no shame sometimes the tourist are taking pictures of them and they think it is so cute. I told them it does not look good on the country as a whole. The funny thing is once the children pass the age of 6 they are left on their own to suffer, they are dirty, underfed and Kiwanis international has to help out every year in regards to getting back to school. Children are begging on the road, working as packing boys in the foodstores, car washers, selling paper...child labours to the max all because they see this as one big doll house. Makes no sense to me Amanda, makes no sense at all.

Anyway I am glad you must be breathing a sigh of relief eh. Anything special going forward because I would love for you gals to get preggo real soon at least let me have some enjoyment and happiness on this thread please.

Kla big up to you and I glad you enjoy the concert. 

MrsD fingers cross on the next go around.

I bought a kindle fire and having the hardest time using it? I just cant get the stupid thing anyone can walk me through it because this is the first gadget I have gotten and don't know how to work it.


----------



## MrsD140810

I completely agree with you Piece. It's just not fair that some people can get pregnant 'just like that' whereas others who are in loving relationships with a stable life struggle! It's a similar story here in England, although children aren't getting pregnant! I can't believe the situation over there in the Bahamas! We have a lot of teenage mums who often end up as single parents. 
I feel quite annoyed at the moment too. My step sister has recently announced she is pregnant. I don't really get on with her or that side of the family. She is only 21 years old and has just got into a relationship with a guy in his 30's after recently splitting up with her boyfriend of a few years. This guy who got her pregnant has already got kids with another woman! She's only 21, still lives with her mum and manages to get pregnant straight away. And here I am..happily married for 3 years, with my own home, good career...and it's not proving easy! Really annoying and it does make me angry! So I can completely empathise with you Piece.
Sorry Piece, can't help with the kindle. Never had one!
I have now finished work for the summer. Got a lovely 6 weeks off so hopefully I can relax a bit. Just hoping that if I don't have work to think about, I don't start over thinking the baby stuff!
Hope you're all well ladies and have a great weekend!


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies, 

Piece- you are TOO kind! Though I am sure it is hard (impossible?) for you to turn a blind eye to the situation, she sounds like the kind of woman who will just keep coming back to you for more instead of ever taking responsibility and learning her lesson. I can totally understand you feeling as though you need to help her, but are you even sure she is using the money you give her for what she's supposed to be? Ugh- I am so sorry you are in this situation at all. 

My turn to empathize and gripe about the unfairness of life, and MrsD I am sure you can probably relate as you are a teacher...There are families within my school district with multiple children (I'm talking 3+) and these kids come to school dirty, smelling of cigarette smoke, without the necessary supplies, assignments etc...One little boy came with a snack that actually had ants in it telling me stories about how his step dad punished him by making him eat rotten strawberries. We make calls to authorities and nothing ever happens. He has two younger brothers. That's just one example. At the risk of sounding... well...harsh? I have said before that I almost feel as though people should be required to get a license to have children. You have to prove your ability to drive a car, they have background checks and applications to adopt a dog at a rescue shelter, why on earth shouldn't people have to PROVE their ability to care for a human being?? 
That's my rant on that topic!

I am finding myself symptom spotting ladies and really trying not to...I estimate about 6-8 DPO and 2 days ago I had AF like cramping and three little spots of blood when I wiped once after a simple #1 (just pee...sorry if TMI). Woke up in the middle of the night last night with severe muscle cramping in my side, followed shortly after by throbbing breast pain in one spot of one breast- I've never had anything like that before. Probably NOTHING I keep telling myself but I am still fighting this internal battle to test or not to test. I want to wait until after AF is due (the 28th) but just don't know if I'll be able to... Oh the games we play with ourselves!!

MrsD- Happy summer vacation :) I am in the same boat- I think if I had work to distract me it might be a little easier to ignore my so called "symptoms" or keep my mind more wrapped up!

Amanda- How are you doing? Has AF been a total witch to you or is she fairly normal? Hope she isn't beating you up too badly!


----------



## MrsD140810

Wishing you all the best for this month KLa. Try your best not to test! Stay strong!! Symptoms sound interesting! Keep us informed!
I have no idea when I ovulated. I wasn't tracking it this month. Because my cycles have been all over the place, it has meant my timing is always off! So this month we have been DTD every other day and not paying much attention or doing OPK's. So I don't know if I am DPO or not! However, yesterday I felt really queasy on and off all day. I also felt exhausted. I had slight pain in ovary too. So not sure if I ovulated then? Also today I feel completely shattered and have felt a little queasy too. Is it possible to feel sick when ovulating?! I don't know if my tiredness is something to do with what's going on with my body, or if I'm just tired from the end of the school year now I've finished work for the summer!
Trying really hard not to symptom spot and just continue with the same attitude I have had so far this month. 
How are you doing Piece? Hope AF hasn't been too bad for you Amanda!


----------



## KLa826

How much weight do we put on our dreams, ladies? Going to bed last night I said a little prayer for a clue or some insight... And I dreamt that I took a pregnancy test and it said "no." Think I got my answer! I don't remember anything else from the dream unfortunately. Time to take my own advice and relax and take it one day at a time! 

MrsD- I've never heard of queasiness during ovulation.. When did you last get AF? What you're describing sounds pretty interesting...hope you feel better soon! 

Hope you are doing well, Piece and Amanda!


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies!!

Had a very eventful weekend moving into our new place, so excited to be setting up the house the way we want. Feeling sad tonight reading about young children being left in cars and dying. Just posted in baby club a few minutes ago at a lady trying to defend forgetful moms... Umm how the f*** do you forget your baby that you love and is with you everyday in an inferno of a car while you shop and dilly dally...

2 recent deaths in Canada that have made headlines. I am sick to my stomach I am that upset! Sorry ladies this is an add on rant from the other day. But I just need to get this out. I have talked my hubby's ear off tonight but he is on bed sleeping yet I lay here awake stewing over it still. I just want to slap sense into people... Why would you defend someone for being so irresponsible and careless... My son is my everything he goes everywhere I go... I never "forget" about him ever!!!

Shit like this makes me so scared to put my lil man in daycare since I am returning to work soon. If some caregiver ever left my baby in a car heads would roll!!

Anyways rant over... Sorry ladies this AF visit has done a number on my hormones having been so long between cycles... :'( I just want to cry for unfortunate children and eat my own weight in ice cream...


----------



## KLa826

Ladies- I am so hoping someone will be on today! Just as I had my negative dream the other day, I had a dream that I took a positive test last night...So of course, when I wake up, what do I do??? Am I CRAZY, or is there a faint line? Please be honest!!!
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 39


----------



## amanda111308

BFP!!! BFP!!! BFP!!! Congratulations kla!!!! Omg!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## KLa826

Hoooooly cow I can't believe it! Going to get a digi for tomorrow Am just to make sure. I have read a lot about blue dyes causing evap lines? The line showed within the 2 min wait but I am still hesitant to get my hopes up! Thanks for responding so quickly, Amanda!


----------



## amanda111308

My First bfp looked JUST like that with my son! Oh I am sooo happy for you!! You are gonna be a MOM!! It has been the best time if my life!!


----------



## KLa826

Seriously? That's really good to hear! I figure I am only 9-11 dpo so going to wait until I get a darker test or positive digi to tell DH...AF isn't due until Saturday/Sunday so I don't want to get too excited until she's really late (way easier said than done... I'm freaking out a little) 
I am already trying to figure out how I am going to fake drinking at a bachlorette party/wedding I am in next month! Don't want to steal any of the brides thunder- especially since her sister is preg and due just 6 days after the wedding! How's the "I'm on an antibiotic" excuse work? What a wonderful problem to have- I am giddy!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, OMG!!!! that's a positive for sure YAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I called it didn't I, I am so happy for you, so it did paid off to live with the parents?:cloud9::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Your excuse sound good, remember to take it easy and I am so glad you got the wish when you said you wanted it. Cant you use FRER with FMU that would give you result 6 days before a missed period.

Amanda, I know how you feel, how in heavens name could you forget a child in a car while you go shopping? there is no excuse for it, first and foremost the child should not have been in the car alone..things like this makes me sick and I have no sympathy for people who does things like this.

MrsD How are you doing?

AFM: Went to the doctor again yesterday to get a pap smear done and find out how my treatment went. Well my doctor recommended me back to the doctor I used to go to when I was pregnant with Vassili he said he is the best. Also upon further examination he thinks the doctor in his practice made an error in saying that I was in early menopause because there was some flaw so I will have to do the tests over again and that is fsh/lh test, smac 25 ( he suspects that my diabetes may be back from the pregnancy with Vassili) and a test to check on the quality of eggs my body is producing. If there is a problem then DE is recommended he also wants OH to come in as well. Currently its a lot to absorb but I will see what happens.

Currently suffering from serious constipation, I have never had constipation like this before , normally once in a while I will miss two days and back to regular but this time I have been constipated for over two weeks and nothing is really happening. Went to the bathroom this morning and instead of a movement I saw blood (sorry tmi) I am thinking I burst something down there. I took some Epsom salts with fiber tablets in the hopes of moving things along but its making me nauseous. OH and I had a wonderful weekend and was able to find ourselves again it was good not to be thinking about ttc for awhile.


----------



## KLa826

pieceofpie said:


> Kla, OMG!!!! that's a positive for sure YAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I called it didn't I, I am so happy for you, so it did paid off to live with the parents?:cloud9::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Your excuse sound good, remember to take it easy and I am so glad you got the wish when you said you wanted it. Cant you use FRER with FMU that would give you result 6 days before a missed period.
> 
> Amanda, I know how you feel, how in heavens name could you forget a child in a car while you go shopping? there is no excuse for it, first and foremost the child should not have been in the car alone..things like this makes me sick and I have no sympathy for people who does things like this.
> 
> MrsD How are you doing?
> 
> AFM: Went to the doctor again yesterday to get a pap smear done and find out how my treatment went. Well my doctor recommended me back to the doctor I used to go to when I was pregnant with Vassili he said he is the best. Also upon further examination he thinks the doctor in his practice made an error in saying that I was in early menopause because there was some flaw so I will have to do the tests over again and that is fsh/lh test, smac 25 ( he suspects that my diabetes may be back from the pregnancy with Vassili) and a test to check on the quality of eggs my body is producing. If there is a problem then DE is recommended he also wants OH to come in as well. Currently its a lot to absorb but I will see what happens.
> 
> Currently suffering from serious constipation, I have never had constipation like this before , normally once in a while I will miss two days and back to regular but this time I have been constipated for over two weeks and nothing is really happening. Went to the bathroom this morning and instead of a movement I saw blood (sorry tmi) I am thinking I burst something down there. I took some Epsom salts with fiber tablets in the hopes of moving things along but its making me nauseous. OH and I had a wonderful weekend and was able to find ourselves again it was good not to be thinking about ttc for awhile.

PIECE! :hugs: I am trying SO HARD to stay calm... AF isn't due for a few more days and I'd hate to get too excited and then be let down...Going to get another test today (maybe FRER or a digi, not sure) and take it tomorrow AM with FMU. Thursday if I can muster the patience. I am thinking I must have been way off on way I was ovulating in the previous months- this was the first time I used an OPK. FXd it sticks and I will FOR SURE be keeping you posted!!!

Glad to hear you got some news at the dr, and that the news is more optimistic than the last time you went! Is the "OH" you referring the to Dwayne? If so, I'm glad to hear everything is going well and you are HAPPY in
the relationship with him. Please keep us in the loop about how things go at the next round of appts. You know I am sending lots of love and prayers your way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pieceofpie

AAAHHHHH Shucks Kla, you are making me blush. I ried to end it with Dwayne and you know he is not going any where so I might has well make lemonaid out of lemons. He is doing so much better and we have been having a wonderful time just like when we first met. I am not sure if I can completely forgive him for cheating but at the moment I am not going to let it cast judgement as yet.

Kla you have no idea how happy I am for,, all our communication and trying to keep each other uplifted. Yes madam it seems like your ovulation days were way off and I am so happy for the opk see we now have our positive. I cant wait for you test properly but once a positive always a positive in my book. The excitement is so intense on my part I cant even think straight. CONGRATULATION ONCE AGAIN HONEY!!!!!


----------



## fairyy

KLa826 said:


> Ladies- I am so hoping someone will be on today! Just as I had my negative dream the other day, I had a dream that I took a positive test last night...So of course, when I wake up, what do I do??? Am I CRAZY, or is there a faint line? Please be honest!!!

Wow congrats. That's a :bfp:


----------



## MrsD140810

Eeek! Congrats KLa.. So happy for you!! You must be so excited! Make sure you let us know as soon as you take another test! Must be So difficult not to tell anyone though! Also if you do have your BFP, don't leave this thread! We want to follow the next part of the journey with you! 
I'm good thanks Piece. Unsure when I ovulated this month as just taking it easy. A week or two until AF is due so we will see. 
Britain is going crazy with the birth of the royal baby. It's such big news over here. There's just no escaping it. Felt quite emotional when William and Kate walked out with the baby earlier! And it has made me feel even more broody!!


----------



## KLa826

pieceofpie said:


> AAAHHHHH Shucks Kla, you are making me blush. I ried to end it with Dwayne and you know he is not going any where so I might has well make lemonaid out of lemons. He is doing so much better and we have been having a wonderful time just like when we first met. I am not sure if I can completely forgive him for cheating but at the moment I am not going to let it cast judgement as yet.
> 
> Kla you have no idea how happy I am for,, all our communication and trying to keep each other uplifted. Yes madam it seems like your ovulation days were way off and I am so happy for the opk see we now have our positive. I cant wait for you test properly but once a positive always a positive in my book. The excitement is so intense on my part I cant even think straight. CONGRATULATION ONCE AGAIN HONEY!!!!!


Piece- if he is going to treat you the way you want/deserve- then go for it! Be on alert and don't let yourself get walked all over (considering his past) but if you can move forward, then great! 
Patience has never been my strong suit so I caved and took a digital on less than a 2 hr hold and... There it is! Can't get much more clear than that...
I put the test on the ledge of the shower for DH to find when he got home from work. He cried :winkwink: and has already enacted strict rules for me "No lifting ANYTHING...No unnecessary stairs..." Lol!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AlbaNY

Congratulations KLa826! I just read this thread due to looking for others experiencing things similar to my strange cycle, and by the end of it I am very happy to hear you got a positive finally. :)


----------



## amanda111308

KLa826 said:


> pieceofpie said:
> 
> 
> AAAHHHHH Shucks Kla, you are making me blush. I ried to end it with Dwayne and you know he is not going any where so I might has well make lemonaid out of lemons. He is doing so much better and we have been having a wonderful time just like when we first met. I am not sure if I can completely forgive him for cheating but at the moment I am not going to let it cast judgement as yet.
> 
> Kla you have no idea how happy I am for,, all our communication and trying to keep each other uplifted. Yes madam it seems like your ovulation days were way off and I am so happy for the opk see we now have our positive. I cant wait for you test properly but once a positive always a positive in my book. The excitement is so intense on my part I cant even think straight. CONGRATULATION ONCE AGAIN HONEY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Piece- if he is going to treat you the way you want/deserve- then go for it! Be on alert and don't let yourself get walked all over (considering his past) but if you can move forward, then great!
> Patience has never been my strong suit so I caved and took a digital on less than a 2 hr hold and... There it is! Can't get much more clear than that...
> I put the test on the ledge of the shower for DH to find when he got home from work. He cried :winkwink: and has already enacted strict rules for me "No lifting ANYTHING...No unnecessary stairs..." Lol!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww kla I am so thrilled for you and your hubs!! Exciting days ahead!!


----------



## SEC_13

I have not been on the BCP for about 2 and 1/2 years so I can't answer as to how AF reacts when coming off BCP (because I really don't remember)

However I can totally relate to what you're going through not having any of your normal "symptoms" I am about 4 days late now having achy, full boobs, pains in my left side and in my back, little twinges(that only lasted a second or two and only happened twice) but I'm getting a BFN. I know your pain and it definitely sucks.

Just remember as long as AF has not arrived we have hope! Best wishes!!


----------



## fairyy

KLa826 said:


> pieceofpie said:
> 
> 
> AAAHHHHH Shucks Kla, you are making me blush. I ried to end it with Dwayne and you know he is not going any where so I might has well make lemonaid out of lemons. He is doing so much better and we have been having a wonderful time just like when we first met. I am not sure if I can completely forgive him for cheating but at the moment I am not going to let it cast judgement as yet.
> 
> Kla you have no idea how happy I am for,, all our communication and trying to keep each other uplifted. Yes madam it seems like your ovulation days were way off and I am so happy for the opk see we now have our positive. I cant wait for you test properly but once a positive always a positive in my book. The excitement is so intense on my part I cant even think straight. CONGRATULATION ONCE AGAIN HONEY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Piece- if he is going to treat you the way you want/deserve- then go for it! Be on alert and don't let yourself get walked all over (considering his past) but if you can move forward, then great!
> Patience has never been my strong suit so I caved and took a digital on less than a 2 hr hold and... There it is! Can't get much more clear than that...
> I put the test on the ledge of the shower for DH to find when he got home from work. He cried :winkwink: and has already enacted strict rules for me "No lifting ANYTHING...No unnecessary stairs..." Lol!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow congrats :flower:
At what dpo u tested ? Did u do anything different this month ? Did u follow any particular BD pattern like EOD or ED or SMEP ???


----------



## KLa826

Thanks MrsD, I am going a little crazy, I think...In a good way! I did take a digital and it said "pregnant." So much clearer and so much less room for doubt than those silly little lines! I don't plan on going anywhere- you ladies were there through the journey and the first ones I could share the big news with! DH and my mom know (since we are living here it would be really tough for my to hide that from her!) but we are going to wait until August - around my bday (the 26th) to tell his parents and my dad...Even then we are not going to make it public yet. Hopefully my darling mother in law can keep her big mouth closed! :wacko:
I bet it is CRAZY over there with all the baby hype! It's been all over our news, too. I love to see Kate and William together...They REALLY seem to love eachother. It's just so sweet and makes me happy to see them!

Fairyy- I was either 9 or 10 dpo yesterday. I didn't plan to test so early but I had a dream the night before that I got a BFP and I couldn't resist!DH and I had really wanted to go for a NTNP attitude towards TTC- which hadn't worked so well as we had to move in with my parents after our house sold very quickly and the new house isn't ready yet..Big Damper on DTD. I caved and bought an OPK for July- figuring we could plan a camping trip or something. We had the house to ourselves and had DTD on CD 14 just for fun. I got a positive OPK on CD16- but was all bent out of shape because I had bought the advanced one that is supposed to give you blinking days for days leading up to and a solid for the big LH spike and ovulation. I went from nothing to solid smily. We managed to BD days 14, 16, and 18. No more EWCM so I either "O'd" CD 16 or 17. 

I am going to the dr to confirm tomorrow morning...Still nervous since I got a positive so early that something will go wrong and the positives will have been in my head. I thought about testing again this morning but restrained myself for the time being. DH was over the moon...Looking up names on his phone while we were watching TV, talking about colors for the nursery...So fun to hear him talking that way. He knows that I had said forever that I don't want to find out the gender and keeps suggesting things "How about a nice, pale yellow?" It's really cute and now I am just PRAYING that everything goes smoothly from here on out...


----------



## pieceofpie

Oh kla, you now how men are and I am praying that you in law keep the secrets until you decide to. Trust me honey you are pregnant so no more test and I am so glad you share the news with us.

Hugs, Hugs and more Hugs to you and I am so happy for both of you. Now MrsD and Amanda to go.

Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## fairyy

KLa826 said:


> Thanks MrsD, I am going a little crazy, I think...In a good way! I did take a digital and it said "pregnant." So much clearer and so much less room for doubt than those silly little lines! I don't plan on going anywhere- you ladies were there through the journey and the first ones I could share the big news with! DH and my mom know (since we are living here it would be really tough for my to hide that from her!) but we are going to wait until August - around my bday (the 26th) to tell his parents and my dad...Even then we are not going to make it public yet. Hopefully my darling mother in law can keep her big mouth closed! :wacko:
> I bet it is CRAZY over there with all the baby hype! It's been all over our news, too. I love to see Kate and William together...They REALLY seem to love eachother. It's just so sweet and makes me happy to see them!
> 
> Fairyy- I was either 9 or 10 dpo yesterday. I didn't plan to test so early but I had a dream the night before that I got a BFP and I couldn't resist!DH and I had really wanted to go for a NTNP attitude towards TTC- which hadn't worked so well as we had to move in with my parents after our house sold very quickly and the new house isn't ready yet..Big Damper on DTD. I caved and bought an OPK for July- figuring we could plan a camping trip or something. We had the house to ourselves and had DTD on CD 14 just for fun. I got a positive OPK on CD16- but was all bent out of shape because I had bought the advanced one that is supposed to give you blinking days for days leading up to and a solid for the big LH spike and ovulation. I went from nothing to solid smily. We managed to BD days 14, 16, and 18. No more EWCM so I either "O'd" CD 16 or 17.
> 
> I am going to the dr to confirm tomorrow morning...Still nervous since I got a positive so early that something will go wrong and the positives will have been in my head. I thought about testing again this morning but restrained myself for the time being. DH was over the moon...Looking up names on his phone while we were watching TV, talking about colors for the nursery...So fun to hear him talking that way. He knows that I had said forever that I don't want to find out the gender and keeps suggesting things "How about a nice, pale yellow?" It's really cute and now I am just PRAYING that everything goes smoothly from here on out...

Thanks for the information. :) 
Happy and healthy 9months to you. :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats Kla!

Just going say i never got positive until 19weeks gone with #1
3+3wks with #2
4wks with #3 (this one was really faint for 4wks but i was bang on dates)
i'm now due af tomorrow (i hope from my irregular cycles) but praying we've done it this month.


----------



## MrsD140810

I know you were trying not to symptom spot KLa, but did you have any symptoms before you tested?


----------



## KLa826

Thanks, Piece! I am going to the dr in an hour (Yikes!) to confirm...I have to pee but REFUSE to until I get there! Haha! 

MrsD- Not sure what were real symptoms and what was in my head! Main things I noticed were sore boobs for sure (I usually have that shortly after ovulation but it ends before AF)- they are killing me now a good chunk of the time. Also- not sure if this was implantation or what but around CD 20(?) I had "AF" like cramping and later noticed three spots of red blood when I wiped after a simple number 1...Could have been from wiping with crummy TP when I was out earlier so who knows. 1 night I woke up with muscle cramping in my side...I've had cramps in my legs at night before, but never in my stomach/side. I may be TOTALLY over analyzing unrelated events and turning them into symptoms, though! 
The main things I noticed were gasiness (lovely I know) and dreams. Saturday night I went to bed and said a little prayer for my body to give me some idea what was going on. In my dream, I took an hpt and it just said "NO." I figured that was my clue and decided to start thinking about next month. Monday night I had another dream where I took an hpt and it was positive...Got up Tuesday morning and got my faint, but there, BFP. Now I'm thinking the "No" was to keep me from testing before I would've gotten the BFP. Maybe I am WAY over valuing a dream??? Who knows!!!

Again - wish I could say that everything I experienced so far is completely new and different but there really wasn't anything (except the dreams) that made me thing "Ok maybe this means something." 
FXd for you!!!!


----------



## KLa826

Just got back from the dr... Confirmed  now its getting real!!!!


----------



## MrsD140810

KLa826 said:


> Just got back from the dr... Confirmed  now its getting real!!!!

Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you KLa. Makes it so official when the doctor confirms it!! Woo! Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months. What excellent timing too. It means you can take it easy for those first few weeks of pregnancy as you aren't at work! How exciting! So sweet how excited your OH is too!

I know what you mean about symptoms - not knowing what's real and what's in your head.. As I've said, I don't know where I am in my cycle but expecting AF in the next week or so. I've felt tired and really queasy lately. Not getting my hopes up though, as I'm sure I have experienced this in previous months!


----------



## KLa826

Thank you so much, MrsD!!! Ive now realized that my weepiness over the last few days ( crying about pictures on Pinterest???) is probably hormones kicking in. Also find myself wa more tired than usual. 8 hrs of sleep and I have no motivation...I am not usually a napper and I've napped the last two days! 
DH is adorable.. Begging me to let him tell SOMEONE but I really think we need to tell our parents before anyone else! 

Tired and queasy sounds promising... My fingers and toes are crossed big time for you!!!


----------



## MasonsMommy11

Hi..
I'm new to this but really need some support. TTC for 7 1/2 months. Kinda. First 6 months were NTNP this month we've tracked ovulation (I always know when I ovulate, just not good at detecting before it happens, but took tests this month) Ovulated on 22nd. BD'd both days before and day of and then last night. Also the whole week prior. We're both extremely frustrated that we might get another negative test this month. He wants me to test this weekend, i think it's too soon. I've been really queasy and my digestive system is all out of whack this week. Super tired and peeing a lot. Lots of mild cramping, but not like period cramping and only on the left side. Also, my CM hasn't changed at all, still very liquidy and 'wet' Sorry tmi. Just lookin for support. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KLa826

MasonsMommy-
Welcome! :) We've got a great group of women here so you have come to the right place. Did you actually ovulate July 22nd or do you mean the 22nd day of your cycle? Just trying to figure about how many DPOs you are. If you just ovulated on the 22nd this weekend is definitely early to test and you may be setting yourself up for disappointment- when it might not be necessary. The symptoms you are mentioning sound very promising- but if you just ovulated 3 days ago it's probably still a bit early as I don't think implantation typically happens until 6-12 dpo? I'd say wait until it's been at least a week after you ovulated- even aim for a week from today (that would be about 8-9dpo) to take your first test. But- this is just my very unprofessional advice!!! :) 
FXd and babydust for you!!!


----------



## MasonsMommy11

I'm 3DPO At least according to my average cycle date etc. Started on the 7th, ended the 10th. average 30 day cycle. I don't want to test just yet, with my first I didn't get a positive until about 7 weeks prego. and i tested every week before that!! So just waiting and hoping. But it's SOO frustrating.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi ladies will post personal later, I am extremely hot and need a shower before I faint.

kla glad its now officially, I want to hear everything you go through on a daily basis. Tell OH to wait a few more days and then he could tell this person.

MrsD. Try not to symptom check or compare because you will only run yourself ragged I know its kinda hard to do but you can do it. We need you to be in tip top shape for this pregnancy when you get your results and so far what you have said sounds a bit promising to me.

MasonMommy, I share what Kla said and will post a bit more later. FX for you as well.

AFM: This heat is starting to get on my nerves, I just cant take it, even the sea water is hot including the water from the top. I have gain about twenty pounds in the last three weeks and the funny thing is I am not eating anything to cause me to gain this much weight. I think the heat is sopping me of energy because its on effort to walk, move or anything of the sorts and I have to force myself to get going. All I want to do is lay down, this morning I force myself to take the bus so that I could walk, initially when I started down my corner half way through I felt like I would faint and then felt like my old self again so I am going to do a five miler this evening.

Went to get the cost of my test and they are an astonishing $1200 so here comes the draining of my pockebook. 

Anyway ladies I really have to run because this heat will consume me in a matter of seconds byeeeeeeeee.


----------



## kitcat42

CONGRATS KLA! Im so happy for you! Good luck and happy & healthy 9 months to you! :)


----------



## KLa826

Thanks so much, Kitcat! I think I am still in shock! :) How are you doing?


----------



## KLa826

MasonsMommy- We can all empathize with how frustrating the TWW is- but 3dpo is really early. Just try and relax, breathe and take it one day at a time! Easier said than done, believe me, I know!!!

Piece, thanks! Felt so good to hear "Congratulations" from the DOCTOR! Now I need to find a good OB and get that appt made. I am feeling relatively normal besides super sore boobs, gassy (burping a lot which I've never done) and definitely tired. 

We are thinking about telling our parents this weekend just so we can celebrate with someone. My mother in law is still under the impression that my DH is her little boy- so I have a feeling she is not going to share the feelings of joy that my parents and his dad will have. I want to tell her in front of my parents so she has to _act_ excited...Though I am sure we (or just my husband) will hear about what a bad idea it is after the fact. We are both 27-28, good, stable careers and buying a perfect family home... Never going to get more "ready" than that! 

Sorry to hear the testing is going to cost you so much!!! Hang in there...There has to come a break from the heat sooner or later and I hope it comes sooner, rather than later- for your sake!!! Hang in there :)


----------



## KLa826

Hey ladies! It's been awfully quiet over here...Hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi KLa. How are you feeling? Any more symptoms yet? Have you told your family yet? It will be so exciting to tell them! And you're right.. By what you describe, you definitely can't be any more ready! 

I am just waiting for the inevitable AF. Had a few feelings like its on its way. In a weird way, I should be relieved to get AF this month. As its the summer, my nephews first birthday in a week and we are going on holiday in 2 weeks, I should feel relieved to be able to drink. But I am dreading getting it and I know I will be disappointed yet again. I suppose I still have a little hope as it hasn't yet turned up!


----------



## KLa826

I'm feeling good! I am almost always tired and have at least one crying fit a day over something that even I know is ridiculous, but fine otherwise. We told his parent and mine Thursday night and they were all thrilled! I was so surprised to see how happy my mother in law is... Even texting me things like "love you three!" Its just hard not telling other people now, but I really want to wait until I have a sonogram. 

Many of the things I first felt were just like normal PMS symptoms so don't count yourself out, yet! It's not over until the witch shows! I had a fortune cookie one month when I was really bummed because AF showed- "Time is natures way of making sure everything doesn't happen at once." if this isn't your month then you just relax and enjoy all those fun things you've mentioned... PLUS BDing on vacay is always a good time ;-) 

My Fingers and toes are crossed for you and I am sending loads of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Aw it's great the family is so excited for you! It must be really hard keeping quiet at the moment! Do you have to wait 12 weeks to get the sonogram? That's what it is here in the UK.
Thanks for the advice. I'm still waiting. No sign of AF but I have felt really ill. Dizzy, queasy, stomach cramps. I was wondering if I was ovulating later than I thought?! I'm just hoping I don't have another 40 day cycle like I did a couple of months back. That was terrible and I don't want AF for when I'm on holiday! So if it is coming..I would like it to hurry up and come now! Apprehensive to test yet as I don't want to be disappointed!


----------



## MrsD140810

Ladies, where are you all?!!

I have felt ill again today. Stomach cramps mainly. Don't know what is going on! I took a pregnancy test when I got home this afternoon..just a cheapie one.
I don't know what to think of it. I am sure I can see a really really faint line. When I look at it I think I can see a line, but to someone else, they probably won't see anything!

Do not want to get my hopes up as I am probably not pregnant and am probably imagining lines!

I think I'm going to do another cheapie test in the morning. Hopefully if it is positive it'll come up darker then due to higher levels of hcg in the morning? That's what I'm thinking anyway.

Feel all over the place at the moment. Just want to know one way or the other!


----------



## amanda111308

MrsD140810 said:


> Ladies, where are you all?!!
> 
> I have felt ill again today. Stomach cramps mainly. Don't know what is going on! I took a pregnancy test when I got home this afternoon..just a cheapie one.
> I don't know what to think of it. I am sure I can see a really really faint line. When I look at it I think I can see a line, but to someone else, they probably won't see anything!
> 
> Do not want to get my hopes up as I am probably not pregnant and am probably imagining lines!
> 
> I think I'm going to do another cheapie test in the morning. Hopefully if it is positive it'll come up darker then due to higher levels of hcg in the morning? That's what I'm thinking anyway.
> 
> Feel all over the place at the moment. Just want to know one way or the other!

Hi there!

When is your AF due?

AFM I am at the beginning of a fresh new cycle. Af has come and gone and now its time to BD!! lol DTD every other day and crossing my fingers. I am on Vitex and Maca to help with fertility!

So pumped for Kla!! Congrats again on your bfp!! Wishing you a sticky bean!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Not sure when AF was due as went for a relaxed approach this month and didn't track ovulation. We just BD every other day. But I am on CD 33, so unless I am having another really long cycle it should have come by now.

All the best for this month Amanda! And yes, it is such good news about KLa. Gives us all hope!!


----------



## KLa826

Hi there!

When is your AF due?

AFM I am at the beginning of a fresh new cycle. Af has come and gone and now its time to BD!! lol DTD every other day and crossing my fingers. I am on Vitex and Maca to help with fertility!

So pumped for Kla!! Congrats again on your bfp!! Wishing you a sticky bean!![/QUOTE]


Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on the last few days- had family for dinner Sunday, some summer curriculum work for school on Monday and was just running around all day today! 

MrsD- you saw how light my first line was! My mom didn't see the line on it, either! Clearblue Easy Digital tests 25mui which is pretty sensitive and there's no mistaking that crystal clear word "PREGNANT"...Your symptoms sound promising and CD33 should be plenty of time...I would try another test in the AM for sure! Are you on "Countdown to Pregnancy?" They have tools to tweak pregnancy tests to make it easier to see a line if there is one there, may be worth a try? The TWW is KILLER whenever you know a BFP is a possibility (even when taking a more relaxed approach to TTC...) I said to my husband- once pregnancy is a possibility it's impossible to be really low key about it. In my opinion, anyways. PLEASE keep us posted and you know we are rooting for you!!! :dust:

Amanda- So glad to hear you are on to a new cycle! FX'd the new meds and your regularity (haha!) make this a lucky month!

AFM- My introductory appointment with my new OB was cancelled Monday :growlmad: because of a large number of deliveries...Rescheduled for Monday 8/5. Feel pretty good- tired and sore boobs the main things I notice, with occasional mild cramping/pulling/twinging- but nothing major down there. AF has come on the 27th of each month SINCE FEBRUARY (making my CDs crazy but giving me my own sense of regularity I suppose) and when I made it through all day Saturday with nothing, it was a great feeling! I guess I was still expecting the witch to show and ruin my joy. 

We haven't told anyone besides our parents yet- planning to wait until after the 1st sono OR our close friends' wedding (August 23rd) whichever come last. It's so hard keeping quiet about it! 

Sending all sorts of :dust: and keeping everything crossed for you girls! I would love to have some BUMP BUDDIES!!!


----------



## MrsD140810

KLa, it must be so lovely not having AF turn up! So exciting! Hope you're feeling well still and not having too many horrible symptoms!

Anyone heard from Piece? Been a little quiet for a while.

Still no AF for me. Took a few more tests and there is either no line there at all, or a very very VERY faint one which I think I'm imagining. Starting to get fed up again now. If AF is on the way, I really hope it will show before my holiday. I'm still feeling ill as well. Felt a little queasy, stomach cramps etc. I've ordered some more tests and will take them next week if AF still hasn't shown. 

I have friends over today to sit in the garden in the sunshine. It's 30 degrees here today which is very rare! I'm going to have a few drinks anyway as I doubt I am pregnant. Just so annoying!!!


----------



## KLa826

Hi MrsD- I just send Piece a private message. Hope she's doing ok!
Still no horrible symptoms- thank goodness! Sleepy, sore boobs and off/on cramping are the worst of it. 

Sorry to hear you haven't gotten a conclusive test or AF yet! Have you thought about trying a digital, maybe? It's much more clear than trying to decide if there is/isnt a line.

A day in the sun and garden sounds LOVELY! You should have a few drinks and enjoy it! It's quite cool here today for August and rainy.. The kind of day I'd like to stay in my pajamas and watching movies all day! 

Hang in there! Hoping all the best for you!!


----------



## MrsD140810

I know it's a cheap test but..
Only took it this morning because i felt ill. Don't know what to think. 

Going to head out in a bit to get a digital test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 30


----------



## MrsD140810

Eeeeeek! I can't believe it!!!
Kla we will be bump buddies!!!!!!

Hasn't sunk in!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD, Congratulation on your pregnancy:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::hug:. Oh yeah you and Kla have a lot to share:hugs:. We are moving along nicely on this board. How are you feeling at the moment after all that AF drama?

Happy dance for you and Kla.:happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

So this leaves Amanda to be added to the list. Keeping my FX for you A.


----------



## KLa826

MrsD140810 said:


> Eeeeeek! I can't believe it!!!
> Kla we will be bump buddies!!!!!!
> 
> Hasn't sunk in!

MRSD!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: 
Doesn't get any more clear that that!!! I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! (and for me! Haha!!! A bump buddy!!!! Did you tell DH yet??? :dance:


----------



## KLa826

Piece- you AND Amanda are next- I just know it!  

I am at a family reunion this weekend and am DYING to tell everyone but just feel its still a bit too early. Caved and told my one very close cousin... I have never seen her so excited! 
Will be back more fully tomorrow or Monday, ladies! 

MrsD... One more :dance: !!!!!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Thank you Piece. Hope you're doing well.

Thank you KLa! So exciting! It feels so strange though!

I found out yesterday morning, which was also my nephew's first birthday! DH was at home and I told him straight away. He was so excited too! Jokingly, he keeps telling me not to do things and to take it easy! DH doesn't want to tell ANYONE until we have the 12 week scan. It's going to be so difficult!!

I feel really strange about the whole thing. It hasn't sunk in yet. I feel really tired but haven't been sleeping well at night because my mind has been buzzing! Felt queasy yesterday morning. And I've felt a dull ache in my stomach, which I didn't get until yesterday, so I'm thinking it may be psychological because I know I'm pregnant!

I'm going to book up a doctor's appointment in the morning. I'm so excited about being a mum but a little apprehensive about physically being pregnant. It's really scary!

Remember when I said I was unsure about booking a holiday? Well we booked it and it's in a week. I really don't want to go now but we have to! Wish we'd booked up a holiday in this country. (But if I wasn't pregnant I would have kicked myself for not booking a holiday abroad!) Typical! I think the flight will be ok? It's only 3 1/2 hours. But I'm a bit concerned if anything does go wrong, I'm in a foreign country. Also, I don't want to be in the sun a lot and I'll have to be really careful with food! Do you think it'll be ok? I'll ask the doctors advice too.

Thanks again for your lovely comments! Hope you're all well. :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, Mind me joining?

I'm currently on CD39. My cycles are usually 28-32 days. Upto now I've tested as BFN. With my son I didn't get a BFP until CD43 so still holding out hope!


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD once again congratulation and I know how feel, its excited isn't it. Go and enjoy your holiday just don't eat anything raw or drink the water just to be on the safe side. Also take lots of sun block lotion if you burn easily but a little vitamin D is excellent for you and pregnancy. Don't over do it on the vacation and most importantly enjoy yourself.

Kla how are you doing, thanks for the vote of confidence in me but I am happy just knowing that you ladies are getting your hearts desires. It gladden my heart and lift my spirits. Know that the happiness you ladies feel I am feeling as well and I am really happy for you all.

Brunettebimbo, thank you for looking us up and joining, Prior to MrsD having her exciting news she went 40 days with AF and negative only to just discover here happiness at the end of the rainbow. There is a chance and hope so I will be keeping my FX for you and as you said you got a BFP with your son at 43 days. Best of luck

Amanda any word as yet?


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi lovely ladies,
I hope I can join in? :)
I love hearing about BFPs when there have been such struggles :( I am really not sure what I'm doing or how to count DPOs or CDs I have the 'my days' app which shows me that I am now two days late for my LMP. I must admit, I have done some bnb stalking ;) I suppose I'm trying to find out if anyone has suffered from the following symptoms: sore bbs, dizziness (have been horribly dizzy:(), sore back, extreme tiredness. I'm really not sure what is going on. I've been to the doc and she has told me to do some more waiting (aaaaaargh) and see if it calms down at all. I've also done numerous tests (haven't we all :)) all negative :( :( :( DH and I have been trying now for a little under 12 months - although I'm at the point of NTNP. I'm really sorry for jumping in on this post, it just seemed like each and every one of you sound so lovely :) I'm hoping someone has been through this or is going through this and might have some answers, I suppose I should just listen to the doc and wait :( I'm also sorry if I've been a bit vague or you are unable to understand what I'm rambling on about. I struggle to understand me at the best of times :)
Oh and we have a DD who is 5 :)
Thank you wonderful ladies xxxx


----------



## KLa826

Hello there! Welcome to the new ladies :) We are happy to have you!!

MrsD- I think talking to the doctor is a good idea, but I think you should be absolutely FINE! Like Piece said, be careful about drinking water and just be reasonable about the sun...If you start to get hot, go sit down and have a cool drink or an ice cream :icecream: in the shade! If I remember correctly, you are going to Greece, right? The most difficult part of that, for me, would be not eating feta cheese!!!! LoL! It's a soft cheese and is often made with unpastuerized so you have to be careful. DH loves a local Greek restuarant for gyro and souvlaki- but I won't go with him now because it's just not the same without feta cheese!!! Funny how you don't want to go on your trip and I am trying to figure out someplace we CAN go that won't cost much...We will be closing on our new home August 12 (though we can't move in until October because the current owners need extra time due to traveling) and have lots of renovations to do...In even less time now since our little one will be arriving in April! Projects we though we'd be able to stretch out, or that I'd be able to help with are now all on DH and he is probably going to have to hire out things he would have done on his own- just for the sake of time! I'd love to go somewhere- it would help distract me...Right now all I want to do is tell everyone I see!!! LoL! I don't know how you are going to wait 12 weeks!!! I am holding out for 8weeks and an ultrasound and then I think I will burst with the news! :happydance: I am going for my first appt with the OB today, which I am very much looking forward to. I have been feeling (knock on wood) pretty normal and I want someone to tell me again that I didn't dream this whole thing up!!!

Hi Paige- glad you joined us!
You can count your cycle days simply by counting how many days since the first day of your last period...For example, my LMP started June 27th. Right now, I would be on cycle day 46. DPO is how many days after you ovulated. If you don't use an ovulation predictor kit, this is kind of hard to track -but you can count from your estimated ovulation day on the "My Days" app...I used that, too. Fertility Friend has an app that will actually track CD and DPOs for you if you want to give it a try! 
If the doctor is telling you to wait, there's not much more you can do for now...Have you tested with first morning urine? The hormone that is released when you get pregnant is more present in the morning than throughout the day- so you may have a better chance of getting your BFP in the AM. Also, I'm not sure where you're from but in NY if you are trying to for 1 year with no results many doctors will refer you to a fertility specialist. Might be worth talking to your doctor about that to find out what's going on. 

Brunette- FX'd for you!!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## KLa826

Sorry I can't count! Lol! I'd be on CD 40 now.


----------



## MrsD140810

Thanks for the lovely message Piece. Hope you're well. Thank you ladies. I now feel more comfortable with going away on holiday. At least it is a relaxing holiday not an adventure one, so I can just take it easy. I will make sure all water I get is bottled definitely and go to restaurants with good reviews so I know the food is good quality. I actually looked up about feta cheese and it said on the internet that it is ok? As it is pasteurised? I ate some yesterday! :wacko: May be I should stop just incase!

Things must be so busy for you Kla, with the move. It will all be worth it in the end though! Even if you go away just for a long weekend or something? How's it all going? Not many symptoms for you then? I have felt so tired and am having stomach cramps on and off. Also, been needing to go for a pee at night, which is new. Other than that I'm fine. 

I got a bit upset today though. Rang the doctor and in UK you don't see a doctor when you find out you're pregnant. As long as you've done the test, they take your word for it! I was making phone calls, just trying to speak to a midwife, or someone just to reassure me and couldn't get through to anyone! I had to fill out a self registration form online and that's it! A midwife is going to contact me between 8-10 weeks of my pregnancy! That sounds mad to me! That I don't even see anyone until towards the end of my first trimester! I would have thought you would at least have an initial appointment! So annoying. But that's the health service in the UK for you.

Welcome Paige and Brunette. This is a very supportive page and I think I would have gone mad by now if it wasn't for the lovely ladies on this page! All the best brunette! As long as AF hasn't shown, you're still in with a shot!
Paige - Symptoms can be so confusing can't they? I had symptoms before and could have sworn I was pregnant but wasn't. So this time when I had symptoms, I tried to ignore them but it turns out I was pregnant! Keep waiting and keep testing. Hopefully you will get your BFP soon. When was your last period?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for the lovely welcome! Currently CD40 and driving myself bonkers with stupid IC indents!!


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD I think it stinks that you have to wait almost a whole term before seeing a doctor, what if there is early complication (God forbids) but I mean there are little things that could be picked up and happen before the second term, that is stupid. When I discover I was pregnant 12 years ago I started seeing the three days later and they confirm it with a pelvic and u/s. Two weeks later I had my first checkup officially and then monthly from then on and because I was high risk every two weeks.

Brunette and Paige I hope you both get your wish both Kla and MrsD are great inspiration.


----------



## paigies mumma

Oh, thank you for your responses ladies and a BF congratulations to you KLa and MrsD! :) just a matter of time before we get ours hay pieceofpie and brunettebimbo!!!
Ok, I live in Australia and my last period started 9th July, so would that mean my CD is 29? Hopefully I'm getting it now :)
Sorry for my delayed response, I think being in Aus is another world away ;)
My doc did say that if we have been trying for longer than 12 months, they can then do some testing on DH and myself (oh and btw, before I understood what DH meant, I was thinking it was something else entirely! (D*** Head - oopsie)) he he he. I hope no body takes offence to that :-|
I really am do glad I came across this thread, I was feeling a little down. But you ladies are awesome :) thank you :) x


----------



## paigies mumma

MrsD I tell you, I have been watching and feeling these symptoms like crazy, it seems like I'll go 1 month and be like 'oh I didn't have this symptom last month' and convince myself that because if that that I was definitely pregnant! So confusing. I tried so hard to put it out of my head bit when there was something different, it's so hard not to automatically think the best :) I have friends and family who are falling pregnant so easily and it just makes me sad :( I do think I need to stop being so petty when we already have this beautiful little girl :)


----------



## KLa826

Hi everyone!
MrsD- I checked a feta cheese package while at the grocery store and it was made with pasteurized milk, so you are probably right! I guess I just lumped it in with blue cheese because of it's crumbly texture. I am VERY glad to hear it is safe afterall :) Otherwise I may have had Greek food withdrawls! Either way, I think it's more about moderation than cutting things out completely. 

We aren't moving yet...Have been with my parents for 2 months and will probably be for another 2. It's going to get crazy in September/October when I am back to school, still in my late first/early second trimester, and we are trying to move and renovate??? :wacko: I am thoroughly appreciating my time off now while I can! 

Not many symptoms for me, at all, actually...Tired a lot and sore boobs are the worst of it. Also peeing more- having to get up at night, too (which I never had to do!!!) and I also have had some on and off cramping. Did you figure out an EDD MrsD? You are probably due, late April?? 

Waste of time at the doctor yesterday. Apparently someone screwed up and should've made me an appt with the dr...Instead I just did paperwork and got a tour. Going to see the dr on Friday now and then will go for blood work. I can't believe no one will see you until so far along, MrsD! I would keep track of any questions you come up with/ things you notices along the way so you don't forget anything when you finally do get to see the dr! 

Paige- LOL about the DH!!!:dohh: When I first started reading these threads I was always googling the meaning of "DH" "BD" "CD" etc! My cousin is actually married to a man from Australia and lived in Manly for a while! They are in NYC now but it's on my "bucket list" to visit there! You've got the CD count right on. Do you know about how long your cycle usually lasts? Most women have a 28-35 day cycle. 
As far as the symptom spotting goes, we have ALL been there!!! I found that this month I was much less... analytical? About my symptoms and whatnot and this is the month it happened! I am pretty sure it was the same for MrsD! I was aware of when it would be most beneficial to DTD, but wasn't stressed about it like I had been in previous months. Stress and worry doesn't help anything, so maybe you should just go to the dr to see whats going on? If you learn theres a problem, you can hopefully get it taken care of, if there's not- you know it's possible and just have fun trying...Either way- like you said, relax and enjoy the beautiful girl I see that profile pic of yours! :) 

Brunette- we are all rooting for you! :thumbup:


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi ladies, how are you all. I am sooooo happy today because the gardener come and weed my yard so its looking good and its raining what more could a gal ask for eh.

Today is CD31 for me and because I was not charting all the time I cannot say what DPO am I and I am happy about that because I wont be symptom spotting and really not paying that much attention to it. 

Just for the heck of it, I posted on a "AM I PREGNANT SITE" because it pop up when I was looking up benefits of Kale. So I went on and started rambling about me not charting because I am giving up on having kids but I am having these little aches here and there or the fact that my back and abdomen ache a little when I am standing and only ease when I lay or sit down, things like that etc.

Today I went on the site to see all my negative votes or if I had any at all and I notice I had 18 votes in a manner of 12 hours. 14 of the votes are a positive that I am knock up and 4 negative what a joke if only they knew my body. They would know that my body plays tricks on me all the time. 

Today it made could not drink past 1/4 cup of my favourite coffee and I could not stuff myself of my favourite rite plantin, no my breast is starting to feel like they want to start shooting. I swear my body want me to symptom check and I am not going to give in and just wait it out until AF shows which should be tomorrow so I am just waiting for the AF symptom to come.

Paigies Mummie: How are you and yes that would make CD29, I hope you did some bding so you can get lucky. I am glad you join and I can assure you I don't think anyone got offended with the D thing. Sometime next year I plan on visiting your country just to breath in the uniqueness and beauty.

Kla and MrsD how are you ladies doing?


Have fun ladies and enjoy your day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CD41 today. My longest cycle has only ever been 32 days. Tested BFN today :(


----------



## pieceofpie

Brunette, what a bomber however please don't lose hope, I know you have read through this thread and see that miracle happen. Maybe you ovulate late and it just has not shown up as yet. FX for you that you get the happiness you deserves.

Currently have chest pains and feel like someone is sitting on my chest, I normally have them but somehow this one feels a tad different. I am having my AF twinges so I know she will be here either tomorrow or Thursday so much for vote. It was just for fun anyway. I am expecting her with open arms.

Bathroom break ladies so have to run. Take care


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi lovelies,
So I think AF is here :( seems different though, (warning: tmi coming up) its orange, definitely not red, some pink tinges though - I think I'm holding out so much hope that I'm telling myself its not when I'm just kidding myself :( anyhow, I'm really hoping to read about some BFPs :) It fills my heart with such love and warm fuzzies when there are these wonderful stories out there :) hoping you are all well xx
Take care :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Paigies, Ahhhh shucks what a bomber I hate it when she shows her head and all you want is for her to stop. Orange colour should be check, I recalled when I was having my M/C I had orange colour bleeding and if it comes with pain in the thigh or lower back call your doctor that's how I found out I was pregnant and by then I had 42 days. I know you will get it so I am praying for you. I am also sorry that you are feeling crappy.


Today my tempt went up but I am thinking this is just a fluke, even my bloat is gone including the symptoms however I did notice that while I was communicating with someone I had a dull pinch/ache that appear in my right lower side so I am going to do a mile and see if it appears. I don't want to pay any attention to it because then it would appear as if I am symptom spotting and at the moment I need to keep my mind free and clear. I will give AF until Tuesday of next week before testing if she does not come so she has six days to get her act together. 

Kla and MrsD how are you ladies, don't forget there is other here who wants to hear how you are doing.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## MrsD140810

Paigie's mumma - Love the d*** head comment. Thought that was really funny! The abbreviations can get confusing! I completely understand how you feel. Before I got my positive, I felt down every time I found out someone was pregnant. (Which seemed like all the time!) When you want something so badly, it is completely understandable to feel that way, don't worry. Sorry to hear AF has probably arrived for you. Have a glass of wine, cry if you need to, take a deep breath, and look forward to moving on to next month. You will get there. 

Kla - good news about the feta cheese! I'll still be apprehensive to eat it when out in Greece though as I won't know how it was prepared. Yes enjoy the peace and quiet while you can before busy life starts again! My biggest symptom, despite peeing a lot, is definitely the tiredness. I slept about 11 hours last night! The way I see it is we have both fallen pregnant at the ideal time as we have the long summer holiday to take it easy. As I'm off work I don't see why I can't have lovely long lie ins and naps whenever I want! It's a good excuse to be very lazy! I'm not looking forward to going back to work either, although I really want the first trimester to hurry up and be over! Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. Although my boobs aren't sore at all? Just feel a little heavier than normal. It feels weird not feeling sick or anything. I feel like I should have loads more symptoms but I guess that is all to come! Well as I haven't seen a doctor I have looked up my EDD online and it is 4th April!! What about you? I had no idea the pregnancy 'starts' from the first day of your last period, even though you aren't actually pregnant then! Hope it goes well for you at the doctor. I am really frustrated I won't see a doctor but thinking about it, they said between 8 and 10 weeks pregnant. Now I'm technically 5 weeks. So only 3 more weeks or so to wait hopefully.

Piece - thinking of you! Hoping AF stays away. You are still in with a chance, don't forget that. I agree, try not to symptom spot otherwise you'll drive yourself crazy! I think you gave me that exact same advice just a week or so ago!

Brunette - how are you doing? Remember you're not out until AF shows. Don't want to get your hopes up but a week ago I tested negative and then a few days later I got my BFP.

I find myself worrying about things out of my control like miscarriage. I have been very blessed in my life, but I've also had a lot of bad luck and difficult times. Part of me thinks something is going to go wrong. It's very negative I know but I can't let myself get too excited yet. However, I found this reassuring page of facts which has made me feel a lot better.

https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/complications/health-and-safety-issues/top-pregnancy-fears/#page=1

Hope you're all well ladies.


----------



## KLa826

Hello there! 
Paigies- Sorry about AF! I second what MrsD said- have some wine, chocolate and a good cry then start looking forward to a new month and a new start! try and relax and just enjoy the process of making a baby :) 

Piece- how are you my dear? Has the witch flown? I hope not! 6 days seems l like a reasonable time to wait- though you have much more patience than I do! You know I have everything crossed that this will be your month!!! :thumbup:

MrsD- You are so right! Being off right now is IDEAL for early pregnancy...Just hoping morning sickness doesn't decide to set in right before we head back to our kiddos! I am trying to fool myself into thinking I was productive today because I've done 3 loads of laundry and filed my October and November school papers...Lol! Along with plenty of couch time! Consider yourself lucky that your boobs aren't sore- I tried telling DH, it's like constantly pressing on a bruise...Wearing a bra (especially towards the end of a day) is toture! Another bonus to being off and home alone...:happydance: NO BRA! Like you, still having a hard time believing I'm actually preggers since I really don't feel _that_ different!
I'm confused (but EXCITED!) about your due date...My LMP started June 27th- I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and my EDD is April 5th! I used this one: https://www.firstresponse.com/due-date-calculator.asp?gclid=CKKnpZ7o67gCFYie4AodKXsAWg
My cycles average 30-31 days since going off BCP. Love that we are so close in due date!!! 
Thanks for the link you posted- it definitely put my mind at ease, as well! I am hoping we might hear (or at least see??) the little heartbeat on Friday! I will be just over 6 weeks so it's still early but...That would definitely make it more real! 

Brunette- How are you doing? Any updates?? Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No updates yet. I'm a bit crampy and boobs are really sore. 

Sorry TMI but have any of you ever had thick snot like EWCM? Looks like you've blown your nose when you have a sinus infection?


----------



## pieceofpie

Right here, that's all I ever get and right after O a few day later creamy lotion type one that might show up on the TP. I am not a person who have excess CM, I have to go digging for it so if I see a tiny drop on my underwear I am like Whoa!!!. 

The only thing I say at the moment is I agree with both MrsD and kla have a glass of wine.

mild backache and cramps when I stand up or walk for over 10 minutes.


----------



## MrsD140810

KLa - yea it's lovely being at home, not worrying about having to wear a bra or anything! I know going back to work will be difficult though! It does feel weird knowing you're pregnant but not having loads of symptoms. Part of me thinks I'm not pregnant because I don't have many symptoms! Although I should be grateful for feeling well while I do. It's the calm before the storm! My last period was June 28th. So very similar. Although my cycles have been 28, 40, 26 days. So I just put 28 days? Didn't know as they've all been different! I don't understand why you got your BFP way before me?! It's strange! I think because I wasn't really tracking anything I didn't pay much attention to when AF was late. A few different sites are coming up with April 4th. So exciting that our due dates are so close! It's brilliant to have someone to go through this with! Aw hope your appointment goes well! I'm jealous! No scan for me until 12 weeks. It's ridiculous! I cannot wait until 12 weeks. That week is the same week as my birthday so it'll be lovely telling people then. I just pray the weeks leading up to that go well.

Haha Brunette - you phrased that so nicely! Looking like snot! Yes I think I've had a bit of that. But I've had all sorts over the years. I have had a bit of thick discharge the past couple of days but I think that's normal in early pregnancy. When are you going to test?


----------



## chloe18.

I'm in the same situation :( 12 days late and dont want to test and see another bfn :( gonna try and hold of till full 2 weeks which will me Friday xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Probably at weekend :)


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies- 
It's getting awfully quiet over here- hope everyone is doing well! 
MrsD- I love that our due dates are right near eachother! Hoping I will get some more specific info today- though I'm doubtful. They never even asked how far along I was, just scheduled the appt...Not sure what is going to happen today. 

Brunette & Piece- Whats going on, any updates? FXd for you ladies!!!

Chloe- welcome my dear. How have you been since posting? Did you test today or has AF shown? 

Hoping everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## 5ummer

Hello ladies.... Mind if I join you? I'm currently in limbo wondering what's going on. AF is now 2 days late. I've never been pregnant before but have had a lot of strange symptoms this month which sound like they are linked to pregnancy. AF was due Wed 7th. Still waiting. I've done two tests so far an both bfn.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Turns out I ovulated majorly late in my cycle! 8DPO now. Weird as I've never had a cycle this long before :(


----------



## MrsD140810

Welcome 5ummer. The wait is terrible! You'll get there in the end. Try to take your mind off it for a while. It takes a while for positives to come up. What are your symptoms?

Brunette - it's so annoying when you ovulate late isn't it? Have you got anymore symptoms?

Kla - It's great our due dates are so close! Let me know how you get on at the doctor's today. Should be exciting! I have felt queasy for the first time today. Not been sick but just felt a little ill. I'm flying out to Greece on Sunday. I am so worried about being sick on the plane! It doesn't matter so much when I'm there. If needs be I can just sleep on the beach in the shade, or stay in the apartment if I'm really ill. But it's the travelling I worry about! I'm not a happy flyer at the best of times! Often feel sick from nerves. So with potential morning sickness on top, I'm a bit apprehensive! Hopefully I'll be ok. Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi ladies how are you all doing and I do hope that you have a great weekend.

Kla at your first appointment they will weigh you, check your BP and urine for sugar, do a pelvic exam to ensure everything is right and also perform an u/s. They will ask you tons of questions in regards to family history, medical history of both you and OH and blood test to ensure nothing is wrong.

To calculate your EDD: They count 40 weeks since the date of last period. This is done because they cannot account exactly when you ovulate but they know when you had your last period.

My temp went down today but I still don't have any symptom of AF so I am just waiting to see what happen because normally this would happen and then two day later AF start.

I hope we get our BFP here in order to keep it moving along.


----------



## ac2010

I'm late for my period but no idea by how many days. I'm guessing 2-3 days. Went to the docs today but test was negative. Going back in two weeks to do another test and blood test. Ill try my FRER in about a week.


----------



## brunettebimbo

MrsD I feel like I've had a few but its all in my head no doubt. Slight temperature rise today. Snotty CM on Wednesday. Watery CM today. Heartburn.


----------



## KLa826

Hi everyone! Home from the dr and it's official- I really am pregnant! Haha! I was still in disbelief but she did a sonogram (internal- too early to see anything with abdominal) and the nugget is there with a 105bpm heartbeat!!! We could just barely see the little flicker :dance: and have to go back in 2 weeks for another sonogram for more accurate dating. Dr said everything looks great though- minus the 3cm fibroid I have on my uterus. She said it could have been causing my heavy periods and severe cramping but that I don't really need to worry about it... Just no strenuous activity and (big time bummer here...) no sex! I feel bad for my poor DH!!! Going for my bloodwork tomorrow and will see the dr again in 4weeks. They told me they will have a more accurate EDD after the next sonogram but for now its around 4/3-4/4!!! Could be the same as yours, MrsD!!! 

Glad to hear everyone is safe from the witch so far and welcome to the new ladies! 
Piece- FXd this month is an exception and she stays far far away!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations KLa!! :)


----------



## 5ummer

Thanks Mrs D. My symptoms since ovulation have been...

Head cold - blocked ears and nose and sneezing

Headache

Feeling really hot for the first week after O. Kept burning up and make face would sweat. 

Need to urinate more frequently

Keep burping/belching

Emotional 

Overly tired

Had a few spots on my back/shoulders and even one on my forearm - I don't usually get spots

Getting full up quicker and not able to finish my meals which is unusual for me

Feeling nauseous/travel sick

Stomach cramps

AF is now 2 full days late

I think that covers most of it. 

Congratulations to all you lucky ladies who've recently got your BFPs! How exciting!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, I am so glad that everything went well at the doctor's office, it sounds like there is a little girl in there...I will share the secret with you later lol. I cant wait to hear the results of the blood test. 

To all the new ladies I am so happy that you have joined this wonderful board the ladies here are great supporters of whatever you are going through and will help in anyway they can.

I do hope AF stays away for those in the tww it would be nice to have some April/May babies here that way everyone could compare notes and symptoms. 

Thanks Kla however I could kick myself for all those wines and beers I was drinking also I did not chart the way I should the beginning of this month so I am not too sure exactly when I ovulate. I do know that my LP last anywhere around 11 or 12 days so I am counting from that angle. Today is 10 days counting back so tomorrow would make 11 and Sunday 12 so base on my tempt drop I would say I ovulate around CD24 and expect AF tomorrow or Sunday if it does not come means that I ovulate later and unfortunately did not have a chance to catch my egg. Currently there is no symptom so I am thinking that this is a good thing with the exception of the backache and mild aches around 4am. I am fine..funny thing is I am not upset. I feel very happy reading all the positives here on the board cause my time will come one way or the other so I just have to stay positive not matter the circumstances.


----------



## paigies mumma

Hello again lovelies!
I really should be calling you all my favourite bra with all the support you've been giving :) congrats again Kla and MrsD! So so exciting!
I've just found out that my cousin is 18 weeks along (and I heard it from my mum :() AF was really weird, it really started Wednesday 7th aug and seemed to be stopping (just brown discharge - sorry about the tmi) on Thursday 8th then started again but was just pink and stopped last night Frin, I have no idea. I'm dizzy again and my back is SO sore :(
Sorry I haven't been around much, had a couple of friends around for a dinner party and birthday celebration. It was good, we laughed so much, I can't remember the last time I laughed that much, it is so good to just laugh! :)
Hoping you are all well :) xxx


----------



## MrsD140810

Brunette - did you test yesterday in the end? Really hope you get an answer soon!

Kla - congratulations! It must be so good to have it all confirmed. How funny would it be if our babies were born on the same day? Still a month and a bit for me to go until I have a scan. But that'll be my 12 week scan and hopefully I will get a clearer EDD. I'm also going to book a private scan around 12 weeks with an excellent specialist who comes recommended. Apparently he can be 90% sure of the sex of the baby at 12 weeks! I cannot wait for that appointment.

5ummer - what a lot of symptoms. Try to hold out another few days before testing. Keep us posted! Hoping you get your BFP soon.

Piece - you have such a brilliant outlook on it all. I love your positivity! You really deserve to get your BFP soon and I really hope you do.

Paigies mumma - glad you've had a great time with your friends. I can relate to what it's like finding out someone else is pregnant. It feels strange doesn't it. I couldn't help but feeling jealous when it was a relative of mine instead of me! Sorry to hear about AF. Maybe make a doctor's appointment if it didn't feel normal to you?

Right ladies. I'm going to have to leave you all for a week! Flying out to Greece in the early hours tomorrow morning. At the moment I feel fine, so I know I will be ok on the flight. I am still so scared of something going wrong out there, or me having terrible sickness on the flight back! Oh well. I read something the other day which said, "wherever you go, go with all your heart". So I'm going to go and enjoy some quality time with hubby on our last holiday as just the two of us! I just wish I could look into the future and know this pregnancy is going to go ok. I can't help but worry!
I look forward to catching up with you all in just over a week! Take care :wave:


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi MrsD, please go on your vacation and stop worrying, just have a good time. My son father was Greek and I eat almost everything and the baby was fine. His death was base on something entirely different. I think it would be nice to go green because I knew how I was when I discovered I have having a boy. I just know you will have a wonderful time and I am glad that both you and Kla are expecting in the same month lots to talk about. 

MrsD I cannot allow myself to get upset with every pregnancy Kla and I were here and persons got pregnant and left us alone where we only had each other and I would feel sad so I had to move myself from out of it and know I feel good just reading about pregnancy.

AF showed her head today for me as I predicted, I am getting to the point where I am knowing her like the back of my hand. I will chart this cycle because I am noticing a pattern in my ovulation days. I am seriously not holding out any hopes on ever getting pregnant but I must say it is nice trying. I have been trying for a very long time and it has not happen so why put myself through the pain month after month and year after year. 

I am a Christian and I believe that if the Lord saw it fit for me to be a mother both babies would not have died. One for something quite simple and the other in a M/C both of which cost me a pretty penny. Thanks for understanding and being there.

Anyway ladies take care, I am going to make me something with lots of rum.


----------



## brunettebimbo

MrsD I did which was a BFN but I also got crosshairs meaning I'm currently on my longest cycle ever and AF is now due next Friday!


----------



## moni77

Hey everyone! Instead of working I just read this entire post...I have been ttc since last November and for the most part have been disappointed when AF arrives. Normally I have a 25-26 day cycle, with a 27-28 day cycle every 6 months or so. My last late cycle was in May, so I should not be "due" for a late cycle until November. I am now on day 28, BFN this morning and now I am going to the bathroom every hour to check for AF. (needless to say I have not gotten much work done.)

This month I used an ovulation monitor for the first time. According to the monitor, I should have gotten my period Friday or saturday, because I had peak ovulation on the 27th. Saturday, my breasts were very sensitive and hurt - I have never had that as a PMS symptom before. I was out of town, so this morning was my first testing opportunity and although I didnt want to get my hopes up, I was thinking, maybe this was it - until the negative. Does anyone know how long after ovulation you are supposed to get your period? Not even sure if I am considered late yet. 

Anyways, you all seemed very nice and congrats to MrsD and Kla! I just needed some place to vent my frustrations. I am 35 and so plan to start the testing process as soon as I know that I am not preggers.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hi Mom177,

First let me be the first to say thanks for joining and you are most welcome. You have decided to be a part of a wonderful group of women who are supportive of each other and is there to hear all your vents because it is something as ttc women that we go through from time to time.

I will try to see if I understand your question and attempt it.

You are correct about having your late cycle in November or even December because you said 6 months or so therefore that is out of the question at the moment.

if you cylce is 25/26 days chance are you would be fertile from CD 9 in order to ovulate on CD 14 which would mean that you have Lutal phase of 11-12 days anything shorter than would be considered a LP defect however having a 11/12 Lp means that you might be on the short side but still normal. If you ovulate earlier than 14 days it would mean that you would have a longer LP phase of 13-16 but I doubt base on the length of your cycle. A fertilize egg takes anywhere from 7-16 days to fertilize so chances are you might have tested a tad too early. You are only 17 days DPO so wait maybe one 2-3 days to retest which will be a full week after your period was due. This time use FMU and if you could invest into a thermometer and check your tempt if it stays high that could be another indication of pregnancy (only if you are charting your BBT). Best of luck and I am keeping my fingers cross for you.

AFM: AF showed her head on Saturday and ended early yesterday morning, the only thing I have at the moment is a discharge when I wipe. I know its not pregnancy because my temp is pretty low to be considered for that but she was not heavy, medium or even light but a bit more than spotting. (sorry tmi) also she was brown blood with dark red mucus like clots no PMS this time or aches I was willing this period to come and still praying that she come back and continue to her full 4-5 days.

Cant wait to see my results this weeks so I can have a better understanding of what is going on with my body. I have decided to take a break from ttc for a while but will still be on the board every day as moral support for you ladies because I love to read all the updates and BFP pregnancy news.

Kla and MrsD happy and healthy pregnancy to each of you. FX to everyone else.


----------



## moni77

Thank you pieceofpie - and I am sorry about AF. I hope you get your answers soon!

Question for you - what is FMU? I was taking my BBT at the beginning of the year but stopped for the summer. The plan was to start back up again after this cycle, so we didnt't have to worry about it while on vacation in July. According to the strips, I ovulated around day 13 - 14 so you are correct about that. 

Still no AF. Will try to wait until Thursday to test but will probably break down and test again tomorrow morning if it doesnt come today.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal. 48 days this cycle. Never thought it would end!


----------



## pieceofpie

Moni77

FM|U = First Morning Urine.

I am keeping my fingers cross for you that it happen.


----------



## amanda111308

I am not 100% but today I have experienced what I think could very possibly be implantation bleeding... Not getting my hopes up though because I have also been in vitex to help keep my cycles regular... I hope it is a sign of good things to come!!!


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies - update - after jogging last night I had some pink when I wiped and sure enough AF was there this morning. So I had my first 29 day cycle - even with ovulation at day13-14 according to the monitor. Very disappointed, I keep thinking that I shouldn't have gone jogging but my BD says that it is ridiculous to think that way, which I know, but still can't help it. 

Contacting the doctors about starting the testing for both of us today. This cycle will be temping again along with the fertility monitor and trying pre-seed.  

Thanks for the definition - I have always tested with FMU.

Onto next month...

FX for everyone else!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Moni77, sorry the witch show her head. I thought you said you get a long cycle every 6 months this one just threw you off I guess. FX for next month for you.


----------



## amanda111308

OMG!!!! Ladies!!! Today is my 5 year wedding anniversary and I decided to test!!! BFP!!! BFP!!! BFP!!!! I am gonna be a mommy again!!! I am bawling my face off!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## kitcat42

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## amanda111308

Thanks ladies!! I was starting to feel like I was out this month because we baby danced twice this whole month! Must have been just the right timing!!


----------



## ac2010

Congrats Amanda :D


----------



## pieceofpie

Congrats on your positive. You join Kla and MrsD in the pregnancy pack club (PPC)


----------



## amanda111308

:D I am so happy!! My hubby cried his eyes out lol


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much- between starting to get ready to go back to school, closing on the new house and all the pre wedding festivities for a wedding DH and I are in next week- its been a little crazy around here... And most of my spare time is now spent napping! 
Amanda- OMG!!! :happydance: CONGRATS!!!! Couldn't be happier for you!!! MrsD and I are both due around 4/4 so we are all close! Think the thread has hit a lucky streak... Piece- you are next! I can feel it ;-) 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## amanda111308

Thanks kla!! I am absolutely ecstatic!! I have definitely been feeling more tired and my nausea is kicking in MUCH earlier this time around. With my son I had zero symptoms until I was 8-9 weeks along so, so far this is a completely different pregnancy. Maybe I am having a little girl?? Are you and MrsD finding out the gender??


----------



## paigies mumma

Congratulations Amanda! Such wonderful news :)


----------



## KLa826

I am hearing from more and more people that they didn't start getting sick until later in their pregnancies... One friend didn't start with morning sickness until 3months with her daughter- and 2 with her son! I am sooooo hoping I dont start getting sick right when I have to go back to work! 
Not sure about MrsD but I am not going to find out the gender. DH wants to but I have told him for as long as we've been together that I won't want to find out. Something about that scene in the delivery room where the doctors calls out "it's a..." I want that  did you plan on finding out?


----------



## amanda111308

I don't know to be honest... We found out with our son but this might be our last baby and I think a surprise would be so amazing! But when the time comes when I know I could know... It will be so hard to resist!!


----------



## KLa826

I know what you mean! I am on Pinterest constantly pinning nursery decor and ideas...I'm afraid I'll cave when the chance to know comes. But I am going to do my best to stay strong! Lol!


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, how are you? I must say that you are truly missed. I need you to relax and don't forget that I will be sending my shower package to you when you are having one.

I am not here very often anymore because as stated I am taking a break or may even stop ttc completely. If I do I will make arrangement if it can be done to turn over my son education college fund to your little one as a gift from me. 

Not feeling well of late, my body feels very ill so maybe its starting to shut down and push me into the more mature part of my life.

Once again the biggest congratulation to you. I always thought going green is best but sometimes you could become overwhelm with excitement and cave. Anything you decide it ideal with me. Keep healthy and strong until next we communicate.


----------



## MrsD140810

Sorry for the late post Amanda, I've just got back from holiday. CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm so happy for you! When do you think you're due? Are you having many symptoms yet? In answer to your question, both me and my hubby want to find out the sex of the baby. Then we can be prepared and buy things early, set up the nursery etc.

How is everyone doing? I survived my holiday...just! I am never going on holiday abroad when pregnant again! I was ok. But felt a bit ill in the evenings and was slightly ill at times. Towards the end of the week, was having a little trouble with my bowel movements (TMI!) and felt really sick. I'm wondering if this is the start of the morning sickness? Overall though we had a lovely holiday and it was great being able to tell people I was pregnant, because obviously we didn't know anyone out there!

One concern at the moment..I have been having some brown spotting. Mainly when I wipe but occasionally in my knickers. I have had this on and off for the past few days. I have read up online and most people say it's normal and don't need to worry if it's brown blood??! Can't help but worry. 

Hope everyone is well and congratulations again Amanda!


----------



## amanda111308

Thank you MrsD!! According to my LMP I am due April 24th! So far this pregnancy has been very different from my pregnancy with my son. With my son I had zero symptoms until I was between 8 and 9 weeks pregnant. This time around at nearing 5 weeks I have terrible insomnia, nausea and headaches and at night time slight heart burn. Hoping for a baby girl this time around!!


----------



## pieceofpie

Hey Kla, how are you.

Finally got blood works back from the lab. The below I pulled from the report.

FSH - 3.91 MIU/ML - Meaning I have a good supply of egg on reserves which is good I think.

LH - 4.91 MIU/ML - Meaning that I low in this area and chances are I don't ovulate and have a LH defect. I am not sure if progesterone would increase it or maybe its something much deeper.

Prolactin 5.9 Ng.ML - This is also low so I may need to talk to my doctor when I see him on Wednesday or find another doctor who deals in this type of thing. I am not sure if this is easily fixed or more indepth. 

I am just surprise that I have good eggs and that what I going through is not menopause so now I have to find out what is really going on with my body. 


Hell to everyone else.


----------



## KLa826

Oh Piece, you are too generous and thoughtful but that really won't be necessary! Your friendship and support are all I need :) I am doing pretty well thankfully... A little bit off on and off nausea today- but still mainly just tired and sore boobs. Fingers crossed it stays that way...I made it through the bachelorette party for the wedding I am in, now the wedding Friday. We have another sonogram Thursday so I am looking forward to seeing the changes over the past two weeks! 

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. Don't automatically think the worst! You could just be coming down with a bug of some kind. Not sure how it's been in the Bahama's but our weather up here has been all over the board (50's-60's one week, 90's the next) and I know the weather can make my body feel off, too! 

MrsD- Welcome back! Glad you *generally* enjoyed yourself! Hope this isn't TMI but I have had on and off constipation for the past 3 weeks or so. I find that drinking plenty of water has really helped. Also- eating more fruits and veggies than I used to. It must have been great to just let people know and enjoy being pregnant! We are telling our close family and friends this weekend- it will be 8 weeks and I'll have had 2 sonograms...2nd is Thursday so hopefully all goes well! I can't wait to be able to share this news with our loved ones! As far as your spotting goes- I wouldn't worry to much. Like you, I've heard that brown isn't anything to worry about. If it continues or gets worse, changes color etc. call your dr. 

Amanda- Hope you are feeling well! Any idea when your first dr appt will be?


----------



## amanda111308

I am getting the pregnancy confirmed right now as we speak! Just waiting on lab results :)


----------



## pieceofpie

Kla, giving await a fund is nothing for me. I do own a solar business, including some properties and if I not using why keep it but. I respect you for your honesty, I will be taking a trip in short order to view considering living in another country. 

You ladies enjoy the pregnancy and once again congratulation to you all.


----------



## MrsD140810

Spotting has been a little worse so I rang the doctor today. They got me in for an appointment straight away and are sending me for a scan tomorrow morning.

I can't stop crying. I am so scared. The bleeding is still slight but has been getting gradually worse by the day. I just want everything to be ok and I know I will be heartbroken if not. 

My appointment is first thing tomorrow and I know today is going to go so slowly as a result. 

I really wasn't expecting that reaction from the doctor. I thought it would be a case of.."it's very common. I'm sure it's nothing. But maybe we will send you for a scan just in case"
But instead it was "it's not uncommon but could be a miscarriage".


----------



## MrsD140810

Spotting has been a little worse so I rang the doctor today. They got me in for an appointment straight away and are sending me for a scan tomorrow morning.

I can't stop crying. I am so scared. The bleeding is still slight but has been getting gradually worse by the day. I just want everything to be ok and I know I will be heartbroken if not. 

My appointment is first thing tomorrow and I know today is going to go so slowly as a result. 

I really wasn't expecting that reaction from the doctor. I thought it would be a case of.."it's very common. I'm sure it's nothing. But maybe we will send you for a scan just in case"
But instead it was "it's not uncommon but could be a miscarriage".


----------



## KLa826

Piece- I certainly didn't mean to offend or hurt your feelings and I hope I didn't! I am sure there must be some way for you to gain access to the funds again to have for yourself and your own purposes? Where are you thinking of moving to? Will Dwayne be joining or will this be a fresh start for you? You know i wish you nothing but the best!! 

MrsD- PLEASE stay positive. Focus on the first part of what the dr said "it's not uncommon." when I was 19 I found a lump in my right breast. I was panicking, obviously and what does the dr doing my exam say "well that's definitely not normal." yeah? No shit, Sherlock! (pardon my language!) I think that drs sometimes lose sight of the sensitivity of issues because of how often they see things... It turned out to be a benign (harmless) tumor that i still have today. Stay positive and calm! Sending lots of prayers and good wishes for you!!


----------



## amanda111308

MrsD my sister had terrible bouts of bleedingn in her first trimester and she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on July 27th. Turned out to be placenta previa and it fixed itself with a little time. Try your best not to stress Hun first trimester can be extremely common so don't give up!! I will keep you in my prayers Hun!!


----------



## amanda111308

Oh and please keep us posted!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Thank you ladies. Your support really means a lot to me. It's great having such a lovely group of ladies to share this with! I am trying to stay positive but also don't want to get my hopes up. I am spending the day doing the washing after holiday and catching up on loads of TV. At least that's kind of taking my mind off things. There has been hardly any bleeding in the last few hours, so I'm trying to see that as a good sign. 
Hubby is being great too. He's going to come up with an excuse at work tomorrow to get the time off to come with me. He's telling me to relax and won't let me lift a finger! It must be hard for him too and I know he's a bit down about it.
I will of course keep you posted! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moni77

Congrats amanda!


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD, My prayers are with you and I hope that everything works out for the best. I would be the one to suggest that you stay off your feet until tomorrow but you know your body best. Truly keep us posted on what the doctor says.

Kla, I am not offended about the fund, it was just a suggestion. Its actually located in Canada, as stated before I will find some way of getting rid of the funds. I truly have no need for it like that so its just sitting there doing nothing...maybe when I am much older I will reinvest it or cash it in and travel. 

I would like to go to Cayman Islands or back to Amsterdam or Germany I was living there in 1998 and 2001 and just love it. I also have family in England but not much of a fan, I love to visit but that is about it. No Dwayne wont be coming with me I would like to start my life afresh basically to relax and enjoy myself. I work in the Financial industry so getting a job should not be a problem for me and I also teach adults how to budgets and understand the economy.

I am comfortable in every area of my life except the child part and it must be a reason for that. Enough about me and my feelings etc.

How are you and the baby? and once again I am praying for you and the baby MrsD. FX and hopeful.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies. It's not good news I'm afraid.
They couldn't pick up anything on the ultrasound, other than what she thinks is an empty sac.
So I have 'Pregnancy of unknown location', which means one of 3 things:
- My dates could have been wrong and I could be too early into my pregnancy for anything to show up on the ultrasound (which I really doubt)
- It could be an ectopic pregnancy (which she said there doesn't seem to be any signs of)
- Miscarriage (which is looking like the most likely)

I've had a blood test and will get the results in the morning. I then have to go for another one 48 hours later. This is to see the level of hcg hormone to determine if it's rising or falling to see if I'm pregnant or not.

I am absolutely devastated. I can't stop crying. I know this is normal and happens to lots of people but I can't help but feel so upset. On the plus side, the sonographer said that everything looked healthy and it is a positive sign that I got pregnant so early after coming off the pill.

I just hate that I still don't have any definite answers, although I have convinced myself it's a miscarriage. My husband still doesn't want to completely rule out that I'm not pregnant.

Feel so miserable and don't know what to do with myself anymore. I only got my BFP 3 weeks ago but I feel like my whole world has been tipped upside down. Times like this I really want my mum but unfortunately she passed away from cancer when I was 18. 

Thank you for all your support ladies. I'm not going to leave this forum.. hopefully we can stick together while you carry on with your pregnancies and I can hopefully start trying again soon. 

Will let you know the results of the blood test.


----------



## KLa826

Oh MrsD- I am so incredibly sorry- though I hope you know, lots of love and prayers are coming to you and for a different outcome! Please don't lose hope yet!!! If this isn't your time, I've read that some insanely hight percentage of women who miscarry their first pregnancy go on to have perfectly healthy, happy pregnancies shortly after. Try and think of this in a somewhat positive way- you know you can get pregnant and for many women that is half the battle!!! 
I am so sorry your mom can't be with you during this tough time but please know that we are and it sounds like your DH is incredibly supportive and loving, too! It may be time to tell a close friend or relative as well- to have someone else there to help you through. 
Lots of love and prayers to you... Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD, I am so sorry to hear this kind of news and I know how you feel somewhat. I am with your husband on this one, I just refuse to rule out loss until all test confirms it.

The beta test is an excellent one and would indeed inform if there was a miscarriage if any.

I agree that at this moment you need one very close to you and so sorry that your mum could not be here to comfort you. Again I must say that I hate the system of waiting for so long to see a doctor. It is like closing the gate when the horse already escape..

This is not the time to be alone and you need persons to communicate with either as a group or on a one and one basis. I needed it two years ago.

Sometime if it is indeed a miscarriage, it could be the body's way of dealing with a problem pregnancy and it is known for the mother to go on and have another healthy pregnancy. You will hurt, mourn and cry because each pregnancy is different and its a life but take hope into knowing that another one is on the way.

I will keep you in my prayers that you pull through this heart-wrenching moment and if you need to grieve take all the time in the world. The ladies on this board are wonderful and would be there for you.

Please keep us posted........HUG!!!!((((((((())))))


----------



## amanda111308

MrsD I want you to know that I am with you right now in spirit. I just want to give you the biggest bear hug imaginable and I want to share something with you if infact this is a miscarriage occurring. I lost a twin pregnancy 2 years ago between 14-16 weeks gestation and it was incredibly difficult to endure. Pieceofpie has made a very true statement above this post. Almost everyone I know that has ever suffered a miscarriage has gone on to have healthy and happy pregnancies and babies and most of those women it was within months of the loss to learn of the new pregnancy. 

I am one of those women I spoke of I lost my twins and a year later than my original due date I had my son. Nothing is 100% confirmed so please do not lose hope. I am praying hard for you darling so please keep your chin up! We will never fully understand why things like this happen in life but I believe deeply that there is a reason.

Please keep us informed on any updates, we are here to support you and help carry you through these uncertain times. I agree with pieceofpie also with surrounding yourself with people/a trusted person who will understand and provide a source of positivity for you and your husband.

From my family to yours giant hugs!! Lots of love hunnie.


----------



## moni77

Mrs D - I am also pulling for you and if it is indeed a loss, very sorry. I know a couple of people personally who had a miscarriage and shortly thereafter went full term. It will be tough, but it is not a sign of any problems with you or your body. 

Good luck and my fingers are crossed for a positive finding with the blood work!


----------



## MrsD140810

Thank you so much all of you for your support and kind words. It really means a lot and I'm so lucky to have such a great, supportive group of you here.

I'm feeling a little better now. I just want to know for definite. Annoying it may be several days yet until I find out. Having period type cramps and the bleeding is getting heavier (although still very light in comparison to a period and still only brown)

We've decided to wait until we have a definite answer and then tell very close family and friends. Not too many people though. I am seeing my brother tomorrow and although we aren't amazingly close when it comes to emotional issues, he has always been there for me in the past and I have been through a lot with him. So I may talk to him. Also, a close friend knew I was pregnant so I will definitely confide in her. I'm hoping talking to a few close people will help me come to terms with it. 

Just praying it's not ectopic. Although the sonographer said it was unlikely that it was. I am holding on to the fact that she said I looked really healthy on the ultrasound and it's good we got pregnant so quickly. Your positive stories help too. 

I am relieved I am off work at the moment so I don't need to worry about that, but also it would be good to have something like work to distract me! 

On a lighter note, the blood test today was a piece of piss after the internal ultrasound! Jeez, I was NOT expecting it to be that uncomfortable!! The sonographer said it would be 'slightly uncomfortable for a few seconds'. Liar!! Not the most pleasant of experiences! Ouch! 

Thanks again for your lovely thoughts and prayers. I may unburden on here quite regularly, but don't feel the pressure to reply to all of my ranting! Hope you're all well ladies. :hugs:


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD, I came back on just to check on you and get an update of your condition. First and foremost boards like this was created for us to talk about what we are feeling and currently happening in our lives when it comes to pregnancies. Therefore, if you feel the need to rant and rave by all means please do because it will make you feel so much better and allow us to understand fully exactly what you are going through.

I can give you this piece of advice please lay down in the bed or setee with your feet slightly elevated above the pelvic area. This will stop the contractions and ease the pain, try to move around as little as possible. I had a MC almost two years ago, I did not develop the bond you have because I discover the pregnancy the same day it happen but I knew my doctors made a whole bunch of fuss over me and me losing the baby. They even had me laying in hospital as I stated above to prevent but alas it was too late. They say a sac but no baby, I was hurt and disappointed, at that time I wish I knew about these board so that I could have shared what I was going through at that time.

My point is please use us to the best of our ability, that is why we form a group to be there for each other no matter what or where we are located. We all share two things in common. We are women and we are ttc. That said I am sure we understand each other and what you are going through again.

I am praying that the result comes back very much positive and we can continue with a happy board as before.:hugs::flower:


----------



## paigies mumma

<3 Mrs D, I cannot imagine what you may be going through, I'm hoping you realise how much support you have :) you are very loved here, I've heard that ectopic pregnancies are quite painful on one side, so if there is little to no pain on either side, I think you're looking good (although I am not a dr and I really don't want to come across that way :() it is wonderful you have some lovely support networks out there. Please please take care xxx thinking of you <3


----------



## moni77

So I don't mean to change the subject but I have a question and you ladies are a wealth of knowledge. I started using the clear blue fertility monitor last month. Last month I had about 2 days of high fertility followed by two days of peak fertility around day 12-13 of my cycle - I didnt actually write it down. This month - yesterday (day 8) was low and this morning (day 9) was peak - no high occurred and pretty early in the cycle right? Plus my temp had spiked - I thought that was just because I was awake in bed for awhile before I remembered to take it - but now I am thinking that I already ovulated this month. My doctor appointment is not until Sept 16th to start the fertility testing. Just curious if you all have any ideas of what this means - especially since I was 4 days late last month.

MrsD you are still in my thoughts and prayers and my fingers are crossed for you...


----------



## MrsD140810

Bad news. I'm currently in hospital. They think its ectopic. They rang me this morning with the results of the blood test and said the level of hcg hormone was really high. Told me to come in. After lots of tests I am now on a ward and awaiting the results of the tests to see if they need to operate. Still not bleeding too much and still not in too much pain.
So upset but got my family with me. Thank you for your prayers and support. Keep them coming! Xx


----------



## pieceofpie

MrsD, I am so sorry about what you are currently going through, I know it hurts when you think that the happiness you were having got snatch from you. I want you to know that you are in everyone's prayer and I am happy that you have your family around you when you needed it most. I thought if anything the hcg would be low and not high if there was a m/c? 

I will communicate with my best friend who is a doctor I did not get that far up. Did you ask as to what could have been the possible cause if they do know or would this now put you in a high risk category when the next pregnancy takes effect? 

How much longer would you have to wait in order to conceive again? 3mths or 6mmths. I truly wish we could all view each other at once and have a prayer session for you. Also when is the operation schedule or will they let stay in bed for a while to see what is happening exactly? Are you giving you magnesium to help control any pressure buildup and slow contraction, Baralgin to stop any contraction or pain or oxyecotin to bring on contraction? 

If they don't operate then its not an ectopic but a complete. Once again you are in my prayers and I truly wish you all the best.

I am not a doctor or ever will but I do have some knowledge of medicine just not enough. 

I have never used clear blue so could not give any suggestion on this, I would indeed leave it to the ladies here. I am however keeping my fingers cross for you.


----------



## KLa826

MrsD- sending you all the love and prayers I can across this big wide world! 
If it is ectopic- thank goodness they caught it quickly! I am still hoping beyond hopes that maybe you just O'd later than you thought and everything is ok. Glad you aren't in too much pain and glad you have family there to support you!!! Wish we could all be there holding your hands, too!!! Please keep us posted! 

Moni- I used the same OPK and never got a "high fertility" blinking a smiley, either. When I called the hotline they said I may have started testing too late for the test to pick up the increase in estrogogen, but it still caught the LH spike. Hope that helps!


----------



## pieceofpie

Frigging depress today and unhappy as shit. Going to down several bottles of rum and pop some pills hopefully I wont wake till morning.


----------



## pieceofpie

Please no pity comments or comments period. Just needed to vent and left to myself.


----------



## KLa826

(((((hugs))))) piece!


----------



## KLa826

Not a comment - an action


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies.
Piece I hope you're feeling better.
I'm still in hospital but can go home today as long as I can stand up and walk without falling, pee on my own without a catheter and not be sick. 
They operated yesterday and there was no sign of an ectopic. They think its just a miscarriage. They found 'something' which could have been the egg and they removed that and cleaned me out.
They are now just monitoring my hcg levels as a result of the blood tests. The doctor said they should now be going down. I really pray they do. Yesterday was a very frightening day and I don't want to go through it again!
On the bright side (if there is a bright side) as it wasn't ectopic, I still have my tubes and my chances of conceiving should still be exactly the same.
I just want to get better now, so we can grieve for our loss and move on. I'm going to have a month or two break from ttc.
Thank you for all your kind words and support as always.
Hope you're doing well KLa


----------



## moni77

MrsD - again sorry to hear the news. It seems that I know more people who have suffered a miscarriage then those who have not - and I learn about more everyday as I talk to friends about ttc. Everyone I know has also gone on to have regular pregnancies and have beautiful children. Take the time and when you are ready (medically and mentally) get back on here! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## KLa826

MrsD- I am so sorry to hear your news, and even more sorry it's taken me so long to post- it was a crazy weekend. Have your blood tests been coming back as expected? I hope you can get a little bit of closure and peace to move on. We are all here for you whenever you need us! 

Piece- how are you doing? Any more big plans for your move? I visited Amsterdam and a few places in Germany last year and loved both countries!! 

Moni- how are things with you? In the TWW?


----------



## moni77

yep - back in the tww. I ovulated earlier this month then expected - so we'll see what happens. I used soft cups during my fertile period for the first time. My doctors appointment to check for issues isn't until Sept 16th - so we'll see. Not really hopeful unless I am late. Expected AF was 9/9 but might be earlier now. How are you doing?


----------



## paigies mumma

Good morning ladies,
I just need to talk :(
One of my friends has lost her little boy at 20 weeks gestation :( I am extremely sad for her as she lost another little boy at the same stage of her pregnancy earlier this year :( they have had it so tough, they were told they would never be able to conceive, so they adopted 2 years ago, which is wonderful :) I'm sorry I've just dumped this all on you, and this really isn't my news to share but I'm just so sad :( 
Hope you are all well.
H xx


----------



## paigies mumma

Also, good luck moni! My fingers are definitely crossed for you :)
Kla - how are you feeling? I hope your pregnancy is treating you well and you are not getting too sick <3
MrsD - I'm hoping you are ok? It must've been just awful, I can't imagine what you're going through :( hoping you are getting there :) you are such a positive person :) it is lovely to hear <3 
Again, hoping you are all well
H xx
(My name is Hayley by the way :))


----------



## MrsD140810

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. Sorry for the delay in replying!
I came out of hospital on Monday and have been recovering quite quickly. I can move around quite well now but still have to take it easy. I have been signed off work for another week but hoping to go in for when the children start at the end of next week.
I went back to the hospital today for another blood test. Hcg level went from 7000 to 2000 after the op and the test today was to ensure it is still going down. I would do a pregnancy test to check myself but can't bring myself to. I think it'll be too upsetting.
Physically I am doing well and I am pleased I am recovering quite quickly, despite still being a little sore.
Emotionally? I don't really know where I am. I feel ok in myself and I have had so much support from close friends and family. I have had a visitor everyday which has helped. I think it's only a matter of time until I sit back and burst into tears over the whole thing. I think I just need to do that and then move on.
I am trying to hold on to the positives - I am able to conceive. I'm healthy and our time will come. There's so many women out there in worse positions than me, unable to have children etc. I'm lucky. I now just need to look forward to the future and put this behind me.
Hope you are all well ladies. KLa, Amanda please don't feel like you have to tip toe around me or not mention your pregnancies. We are still all in this together and it won't upset me. I'd love to know how you're all doing! Because hopefully one day soon, it'll be me in your position!


----------



## KLa826

MrsD- it's so good to hear from you and I'm glad that, at least physically, you are doing well! It even seems like emotionally you've got it together- afterall, if you KNOW you need to breakdown that's being pretty aware of your feelings! Im glad youve had lots of company and people visiting- sometimes the distraction is just what you need! Holding on to the positives is the best thing you can do in a situation like this. Hope you know we are here for you, too!!!

Paigies- so sorry to hear about your friends loss! What a sad, awful, situation! 

I am (knock on wood!) doing pretty well. Had a little scare Monday (my birthday- lovely) with some very light pink/orange spotting- as much as i wanted to stay calm i was panicked! Called the dr at 9:40am and they had me in at 10:15. She did an ultrasound and said everything still looked good- baby has a good strong heart beat- I probably just strained too much doing something and I have to really take it easy. A little more brown spotting later (which dr said was fine) and that was the end of it. DH would have me live in a bubble from then on if it was up to him but I was back to work Tues. I have another appt Tues so I am hoping everything still looks good.
How are things for you Paigies??? Any news/progress?

Moni- any updates? 

Piece- are you still here? We miss you!


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!! I feel like I disappear often but I promise that is not my intention at all. Just started back at work in Monday gone and it has been the hardest ordeal ever being away from my son for long hours and full time. The only thing keeping me going is that it is all temporary until baby number 2 arrives. 

How is everyone doing? 

MrsD you really do sound like you have it all together so well. You are entitled to your grief though so make sure you take time to grieve. It is a healthy and normal thing to go through after such a loss. My heart remains with you Hun. Your lo has 2 playmates of mine in heaven and they have the BEST babysitter EVER until we join them one day. Keep strong darling!!

Kla have you had your first ultrasound yet? I have my first on September 23rd (feels like ages away!!) and I just wish there was a way to know everything is going well in there...

Piece what have you been up to lately? Any new info on the move?


----------



## moni77

AF is due next weekend. I had signed up for a 75 mile bike ride for Sunday so I think I might test that morning if needed... I can decide during the ride to do either 35 or 55 miles instead, or I can skip it all together. 

MrsD - you are still in my thoughts - how long has the doctor told you to wait? 

Kla and Amanda keep us posted. Kla why do you have to take it so easy?


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies! 
Amanda- how have you been feeling? I have actually ready had three ultrasounds- one was at 6 weeks and was my first appt with new OB. Second was 2 weeks later for more accurate dating and the third was this past Monday after the spotting to make sure all looked ok. I have another scheduled Sept 20th for the nuchal translucency screen. We have seen the heart beat all three times- which is just so cool! I have a normal checkup appt tomorrow and I'm hoping we will hear the heart beat but it may still be too early. 

Moni- I think testing before the ride to be safe is a good idea! My doctor told me to take it easy because I have a fibroid on my uterus (about 3cm) that can cause some complications and discomfort. She said no intercourse (poor DH!) and then reiterated being very careful not to strain after I had that spotting last week. Thankfully all is just fine in there but I am being careful to keep it that way!

MrsD- hope you are still doing alright! When does school start back up for you? I bet the kiddos will be a great distraction! I find that no matter how I feel when I go to school they always make me forget what's going on!


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm currently 35 days late for my period. Never been this late in my life, nor have I ever missed a period completely. I last tested when i was 12 days late (23 days ago). Hmmm.


----------



## amanda111308

KLa826 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Amanda- how have you been feeling? I have actually ready had three ultrasounds- one was at 6 weeks and was my first appt with new OB. Second was 2 weeks later for more accurate dating and the third was this past Monday after the spotting to make sure all looked ok. I have another scheduled Sept 20th for the nuchal translucency screen. We have seen the heart beat all three times- which is just so cool! I have a normal checkup appt tomorrow and I'm hoping we will hear the heart beat but it may still be too early.
> 
> Moni- I think testing before the ride to be safe is a good idea! My doctor told me to take it easy because I have a fibroid on my uterus (about 3cm) that can cause some complications and discomfort. She said no intercourse (poor DH!) and then reiterated being very careful not to strain after I had that spotting last week. Thankfully all is just fine in there but I am being careful to keep it that way!
> 
> MrsD- hope you are still doing alright! When does school start back up for you? I bet the kiddos will be a great distraction! I find that no matter how I feel when I go to school they always make me forget what's going on!

Hi Kla!!

I have been having loads of heartburn!! Slight nausea but last time 8weeks was when the worst of my symptoms hit. So I am trying to enjoy being mostly symptom free... I do worry some days though because I hardly feel pregnant but once we have our first ultrasound on the 23rd it will feel more real. Can't wait to hear and see the hb!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Thanks for your messages. I am recovering well (physically) from the op and feel pretty much back to normal now. We are meant to be at work today and yesterday (without kids) but I have been signed off for the rest of this week. However, as I'm feeling a lot better I am going to go back tomorrow as that's when the children start! I have to be there for their exciting first day at school!

I am looking forward to going back to work and having the distraction. I'm not looking forward to explaining why I'm off to everyone. Everyone knows I had an operation but don't know what for. Most people are sensitive and take the hint not to ask too many questions. But a few people keep probing me for information and are being very insensitive.

Me and my hubby went to the cinema the other day to see Grown Ups 2. I was fine the whole way through, until the end when she's pregnant and he's talking to the baby. I then started to cry. I held it together until I got in the car and then just burst into tears. 

I feel quite down at the moment and feel like I'm getting angry very easily. I'm trying to look on the bright side but it's quite difficult. I think I'll feel better when we are TTC again.

Moni - I'm not sure how long we have to wait. One doctor said we could try straight away, but a nurse also said wait 3 months. I'm awaiting a call from the doctor to give me some blood results so I will ask then. We are definitely at least waiting until I get a period. (Which could be a while)

So to sum up..I'm feeling a bit crappy and life feels a little empty at the moment. But we will get through it!

Sounds like all is going well for you all. KLa and Amanda - hope you're feeling well and not having too many horrible symptoms! Must be getting really exciting as you approach the 12 week mark!


----------



## pieceofpie

Ladies just a note to informed that I would no longer be joining in on your chats or a part of this thread any longer. I have come to the decision that the ttc journey has come to an end for me. 

Kla, we have been through a long walk together and it was great and for that I thank you.
I am sure you will be perfectly fine in the company of the new wonderful ladies on this board, so I feel good to know that I am leaving you in excellent hands.

MrsD. hope you get pregnant soon again.

Goodbye.


----------



## moni77

Piece~
Thanks for all the advice you did give while you were here - good luck to you!


----------



## MrsD140810

Piece - so sorry you're leaving us, but understand why.

You are such a lovely, kind, caring person. I wish you a happy future - full of love, laughter and happiness. All the best. x


----------



## amanda111308

I wish you all the wonderful things in the world piece. You have been on a long journey and I understand why you need to go but please know that you will be greatly missed on here. Lots of love Hun!!!

MrsD how are you doing Hun? How is work treating you with all the little ones?? You have such a rewarding job I sure envy you!! :)


----------



## MrsD140810

Thanks Amanda. I'm feeling a lot better now. Still upset every now and then but I think I will feel better when I can TTC again. Going back to hospital for another blood test tomorrow then a follow up consultation in a month's time. I'm hoping to put it all behind me soon so we can move on to trying again.

Work is good thanks. Only been back a couple of days but the kids are excited to be at school! They definitely keep me busy and take my mind off things! I have been ok at work apart from when a little girl leant in to me while I was sitting down, right where my stitches are. Ouch!

How are you Amanda?


----------



## amanda111308

I am feeling mostly just tired and unhappy that my face is breaking out terribly! My skin has become super oily. But I won't complain at all because I haven't experienced any morning sickness at all like I did with my son... Yet... Knock on wood... My pants are already getting right but it's all bloat right now. With every passing day I feel more and more like I am having a girl. Just a feeling though...


----------



## KLa826

Piece- not sure if you will see this but I hope you know I wish you nothing but the best! Thank you for your friendship and support- we are here should you need us!!!

MrsD- we had our first week with kids last week too. Glad to hear they are keeping you distracted and you are feeling better. I teach 6-8year olds and I know they make me laugh all day so I can only imagine how much fun (and how absolutely exhausting!) your little ones must be!!! 

Amanda- glad you are feeling well! Not sure if I ever asked- what's your EDD? I am just over 10weeks now and already hardly any of my work pants fit! I am using a hair tie to extend the buttons so I can breathe- lol! Knock on wood no morning sickness here, either- as long as I don't get too hungry, I don't get too nauseas. Had a killer headache though- lasted almost 3 days before i caved and took a tylenol (which is apparently ok- ibuprofen is not?!) and have felt fine since. I think it was more exhaustion from being back to work than anything else. 

Moni- how are you? Any news?


----------



## amanda111308

Hey kla!! Yeah regular strength Tylenol is ok but not much else is unfortunately :( my edd is April 24th!! Will be 8 weeks on Wednesday :) I am so happy! I keep testing lol I really need to stop hahaha the test line is SO dark it absorbs almost all the due before it can get to the control line haha


----------



## moni77

AF came this weekend. Pretty disappointed. We did sperm check on the hubby and that was positive - so he has enough swimmers. I have my appointment with the doctor next week to start looking into things. I am already compiling my list of questions. I feel like I am getting fertilized eggs and they are just not sticking. I'm not a doctor, but that is my gut feeling especially since I have started getting cramps during my period when I never used to before. So hopefully we can start there with the doctor next week - of course they might not like my self-diagnosis...

Anyways, good luck to you guys. I'll send a post when I get some good news!

Thanks.


----------



## amanda111308

In the hospital ladies... Had some extremely light bleeding today but I never had any bleeding with my son... Very scared about to find out if this is the start of a miscarriage or not... Please pray I need support now more than ever... Can't stop crying and worrying about the worst possible scenario...


----------



## chloe18.

Hugs and good luck xx


----------



## amanda111308

Ultrasound in one hour... Please pray for me I am so afraid. Luckily the bleeding has slowed to almost nothing. But I feel kinda crampy... Hoping this baby sticks... I want this baby more than my next breath...


----------



## chloe18.

I will deffinately pray for you xx


----------



## StephieBell84

amanda111308 said:


> Ultrasound in one hour... Please pray for me I am so afraid. Luckily the bleeding has slowed to almost nothing. But I feel kinda crampy... Hoping this baby sticks... I want this baby more than my next breath...

is it red or brown? and you may just have a hematoma and need proesterone! dont worry yet :)


----------



## amanda111308

I had my ultrasound and it has been confirmed that I have miscarried :'( I am so numb from the crying. In lots of pain just waiting for it all to pass...


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi ladies!
Kla - thank you for asking how things are with me, to be completely honest, I am extremely disgusted in myself for getting so wrapped up in my own problems :( I should be (and am) extremely grateful for the people and things in my life and for the new people I've met. hoping you are going well :)
Amanda - I want you to know that whatever happens, you have some wonderful ladies here who will give you great advice, and on a side note I know a friend of a friend who had some light bleeding at the start of her pregnancy and it turns out that when she went to the hospital and had an u/s they found they were pregnant with twins! I truly do hope you are ok, I've never been through any of what you're going through so I can only be here for you <3

I've pretty much given up on ttc, it's gotten to that point where I keep thinking that's it, I have a baby shower to go to on Saturday so I'll just keep buying little baby things for that family and also for my cousin who is expecting their bub in Dec :)
I'm hoping I have not upset anyone here, I seem to always be doing that :( please let's know if I overstep any lines...
I only wish the very best for all the ladies here ---/[email protected]


----------



## KLa826

Oh Amanda- I am so sorry!!!!!! What a terrible thing for you to be dealing with and I'm sorry I didn't see your posts sooner! Cry all you need to and find comfort in your loved ones and that beautiful boy of yours. Sending lots of love and prayers your way!!!

Paigies- i haven't seem you post anything that would upset anyone! Sometimes I think stepping back and letting things just happen to you instead of trying to make things happen is just why our bodies need us to do. Wishing you all the best!!!

MrsD- are you still around? How are you doing?


----------



## paigies mumma

Oh, I am so so so terribly sorry for you Amanda! I feel terrible about my previous post now :( take the time you need! Everything else can wait! Just know that we are here for you if you ever need to talk :) please please take care <3 xx
You're exactly right kla :) thank you.


----------



## MrsD140810

Amanda - I am so so sorry. Had a cry when I read your post. 3 of us were pregnant and now 2 have lost our babies. It is so heartbreaking. I am thinking of you, praying for you and sending you lots of hugs. And I know EXACTLY what you're going through so if you need to talk, you know where I am. Thinking of you hun. How are you feeling?
KLa - I'm ok. Physically better. I got a call from the hospital yesterday and HCG level has gone now. So it's the closure I needed but I still broke down in tears when I heard. It's "good news" as I can move on but it's all over with now. Feeling really upset lately but work is keeping me busy. How are you KLa? 
Times have got a bit tough on this board ladies but we all need to keep staying together. We will get there in the end and have our babies. And we'll all be asking KLa for advice as she will have done it all by then!
Keep the faith ladies xx


----------



## amanda111308

Thank you ladies it has been a terrible September: 3 family deaths and a miscarriage.... I just want this month to be over and start fresh. My son is too little to understand but he is a very perceptive litte guy and has been extra cuddly and loving towards me and my husband is very supportive. We are gonna wait one cycle before tying again as our doctor recommended. Just so hard to accept it.

Of course this morning after I got home from getting my prescription I noticed a baby bunny laying in the grass being attacked by birds I scared off the buzzards and sat in the grass with the bunny in my arms until his little heart stopped. What a terrible day it has been. I am so gutted and numb... I am to the point where I am angry with God for allowing all these terrible things to rain down on our family at once like this... Trying to be positive but right now I just don't want anything but to hold my son close and realize just how lucky I am to have him in my life. I will give him an earthly sibling some day... I just don't know when...


----------



## moni77

Wow - so sorry Amanda. I hope this month ends soon for you and things will be better next month.


----------



## paigies mumma

Hello ladies,
Just wondering how you are all going? It's been a little while :) what's been going on?
Amanda, it sounds like you have had an absolutely terrible time of late :( I hope things pick up soon and you can smile again <3
Kla, how is your pregnancy going?
Moni, any news? My fingers are crossed for you :)
MrsD, how are you? Are you ok? 
Loves to you all


----------



## moni77

Hey all - was out of town for work last week and been busy this week catching up. Looks like the problem is hubby's little guys - they were not happy with his test results - not horrible but not good either. They want to retest him in a couple of weeks. So far my tests have come back good. I am waiting for AF to arrive to schedule the rest of the testing - expecting her today or tomorrow. Once all the testing is done, we will meet with the doctor to discuss options. I'll try to keep you posted...

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi Paigie's mumma
I'm doing ok thanks. Still feeling a little bit down and very tired! I really just want to move on now and I'm hoping I can begin to do that after I have my follow up consultation at the hospital next week. However, I am still awaiting the arrival of my AF. It's been over 5 weeks since my op but still no sign of AF. I know it can be delayed but I just want it now, so then we can move on and think about TTC again.
How are you doing?

Moni - good news about your test results. Sorry to hear about hubby's results. Hopefully you'll feel better once you sit down with doctor and discuss some options.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## moni77

AF came so my final tests are scheduled for next week with the HSG test next Friday. I am going to take a break from temping and try not to come online too much until we have figured out a plan of attack. Looking into getting supplements for the hubby to boost his numbers.

Anyway - I'll check back periodically - hoping for good news by the end of the year for you all!!


----------



## KLa826

Hi ladies- sorry for the absence- phone crashed and couldn't get on. New phone now- woohoo 
Paigies- I'm doing great, thanks! We had an ultrasound two weeks ago and could see baby moving and wiggling around... Then just heard the heartbeat Thursday which was awesome. Next sono is Nov 15- when we can find out what it is if we want to. Still deciding what we are going to do. How are you doing?? 
MrsD- how's school going? Sorry to hear AF hasn't shown- my fingers are crossed for you that she shows soon and you can fully move on! 
Moni- sorry to hear about your hubby. At least now you have some answers and can hopefully find a solution!


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies I haven't been recently because I was having a rough time so I immersed myself in work but am now feeling a bit better. Hope to ttc again soon. Just waiting for my first post MC AF... The time it is taking is horrid but hopefully everything should be good and be straightened out soon. 

Baby dust to us all!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Congratulations KLa! It must be so exciting seeing the little one move about and hear the heartbeat! How are you feeling? Hope work isn't too exhausting for you!
School is good thanks. Very busy but I have a lovely class and being immersed in work has been exactly what I have needed to take my mind off things.
Speak of the devil...AF turned up on Friday night. Was sad initially as it all feels so final. But it is such a relief and I feel more positive now. Beginning to feel ready to move on. I have my follow up appointment at the hospital on Tuesday and I will ask when I can TTC again. Hopefully soon! I really hope to be pregnant before my original due date. I think it'll make the whole thing a little easier.
Hope you're all well!


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so I need advice ladies... My hcg went down to zero very fast after my miscarriage within a few days... I kept temping and seen my ovulation spike which was confirmed with OPKs on Sept 26th. Fast forward to today I started feeling kind sick in the am. So for shits and giggles I used a left over OPK and got a faint positive... I was doing some reading saying you can use OPKs as a makeshift pregnancy test but it can't go the other way. Apparently LH and hcg are almost identical and an OPK can pick up both. Hpts however can only detect hcg. I am not getting my hopes up but my chart looks so awesome and believable to be the early days if a new pregnancy... Can anyone shed some light??


----------



## moni77

I dont think it would hurt to take a HPT. When would AF be due?


----------



## amanda111308

Doctor said I would have my cycle likely on oct 9th


----------



## amanda111308

Took an hpt this morning (clearblue plus) and it appeared to be a bfn but tree was a possibility it was a slightly faint positive... I think I had line eye though because I want it to be positive SO badly.. Wishing us all bfps by the new year!!

Any news ladies?!


----------



## moni77

FXed for you. My HSG went well unofficially - radiologist said all clear. Hoping the doctor calls me in for an appointment next week to discuss all the options. Hubby wants to go to the appointment as well.


----------



## amanda111308

Well I finally got my first post MC AF on Monday. It was just the closure I needed. Thank you all for you tremendous support!! Onwards and forwards to a new fresh cycle!! Who is with me?!


----------



## MrsD140810

amanda111308 said:


> Well I finally got my first post MC AF on Monday. It was just the closure I needed. Thank you all for you tremendous support!! Onwards and forwards to a new fresh cycle!! Who is with me?!

I'm with you Amanda! I had my first post miscarriage period a few weeks ago. Very upsetting at the time but feeling we can move on. We've decided to have one more month of relaxing, drinking etc and then trying again! Starting to feel we can move on now. Feeling positive again. We can do this!


----------



## moni77

Good luck you two!


----------



## amanda111308

Cd 4 for me and since I started taking my vitex right after the miscarriage it has seemed to shorten my AF bleeding. Today is my 4th day if bleeding and it's almost totally over!! Yay!! Praying this is my last AF and hoping a month from now I will be dancing around celebrating a bfp!!! Keep the positivity going ladies!! I am in it for the win!!!


----------



## Babyface843

I had a 3WW. I was 7 days late for my Period
I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
Not much in the way of 'symptoms'.
But I finally got my BFP yesterday! 
Baby dust to all!

:hugs:


----------



## amanda111308

Congrats and I wish you a h and h 9 months!!


----------



## amanda111308

Ladies!!! Guess what I just got my rainbow bfp!!!! I am so freakin happy!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats amanda!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Never mind... AF came today as heavy as ever... Turns out my rainbow bfp was a chemical to f*** with me even more :(


----------



## moni77

Sorry. It looks like my first IUI didn't pan out - negative test at 14 days later. still waiting for AF to start IUI cycle #2.


----------



## paigies mumma

Hiya ladies :)
Sorry for my absence lately, I've bend keeping to my self a little bit and trying so very very hard not to focus so much on the baby thing. I have some issues with my sinuses so have had a 'cold' for the last 5 months or so! May have to have an op to get it fixed.
How are you going Kla?
And Amanda, it seems you have been on a bit of a very emotional roller coaster of late too :( 
How are you Mrs D? 
I really do hope everyone is coping ok <3

Thinking of you all
xoxo


----------



## amanda111308

Yeah it has been a whirlwind got sure. I am waiting to ovulate AND will be due to test on Christmas Eve. I don't think I will test though because if it's negative I will be so disappointed and it will wreck my Christmas. I will only test if I feel pretty positive about it :)


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi everyone. Is anyone still here? I need some help....
I am now 7 days late and I am really worried about whether to take a test or not? I have little to no symptoms, I am so confused :( this means that I'm 21 DPO? I am all over the place. Help please.....


----------



## Tink_

Hey,

I wasn't in this thread before but if you need to talk, I'm here for you. <3


----------



## amanda111308

PHP:







paigies mumma said:


> Hi everyone. Is anyone still here? I need some help....
> I am now 7 days late and I am really worried about whether to take a test or not? I have little to no symptoms, I am so confused :( this means that I'm 21 DPO? I am all over the place. Help please.....

Hey chickie! I am still here! Take a test hun it's the only way to be sure! I never had any symptoms with my son until I was 8 weeks so don't rely on symptoms to tell you one way or the other. Take a test (anytime of day) now that you are late and let me know!! Fingers crossed for you hun!!


----------



## WaitWhat

I tested a week after my normal AF was late and still negative. All I really did was spot for a week. I give up.


----------



## paigies mumma

Oh thank god! There are still people to talk to :) thank you so much for responding, ladies xxx
I took a test today and it's a big fat negative! I have no idea what's going on. I kinda got my hopes up but now I'm REALLY not sure :( I have the 'my days' app and it says '8 days period overdue(pregnant?)' ha ha.
Has anyone 'felt' like AF is coming? (TMI coming up, I feel really wet down there like it's a very heavy AF). Hmmmmm WTH

Thank you so much again for responding. Hope you are doing ok? Xxx
Nice to meet you tink and waitwhat :) it is so lovely to have some extra support :) :) :)
I'm not sure if you are still here moni? I hope you are doing ok too xx


----------



## paigies mumma

Thank you Amanda. You are truly wonderful and supportive xxx how are you going? What's happening with you? xxx


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi ladies,
So I'm 12 days late today! Had a blood test done and have to call later this afternoon for the results. Should be interesting. I'm kind of thinking it's going to come back as a big fat negative, but oh well. Whatever happens happens, I suppose. I hope you are all well. I miss our chats xx
H xx


----------



## WaitWhat

Good luck, paigies mumma. I didn't even bother with that.. because like you, I'd expect a verbal BFN. LOL. I'm waiting to see what happens when my next period is due. I figure as long as I'm eating right and trying to stay as healthy as possible.. I'm good either way.

I've actually been feeling weird like AF is due. I just noticed you posted that days ago. This didn't start until the past few days. My mom thinks I have a "cyst" because something is cramping. I was going with a huge clot forming somewhere from not having a normal period flow. It really sucks if the one month I TTC, turns out something else is wrong with me.


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Thank you Amanda. You are truly wonderful and supportive xxx how are you going? What's happening with you? xxx

Thanks hun! I am 7dpo today and feeling like crap most likely because my son would not sleep last night at all. It was horrible :(

Fingers crossed for you!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## paigies mumma

Good morning ladies,
So it was as I expected, blood results came back negative. Now I need to figure out why AF still hasn't shown up! 
I think that's a really good plan waitwhat! I think I might follow suit and do the same :) it would be nice to lose some weight (and maybe that's what I can focus on now and if falling pregnant is something that comes with it, then that's a bonus :))
I love your energy and thought process wait :) xx please keep us posted with what's going on with you and we'll go through it together when AF finally gets here? Next AF due 6th April for me :)
Oh no Amanda that's terrible :( you poor things, has he been sleeping ok up until last night? Are you both able to have a bit of a nap today? How are you feeling? Just tired? Are there other things that are making you feel yuck? Hope you can get some rest today or at least put your feet up and relax for a little bit :)

So glad Kla started this thread :)
Hoping you are all well and smile at least once today :) xxx


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Good morning ladies,
> So it was as I expected, blood results came back negative. Now I need to figure out why AF still hasn't shown up!
> I think that's a really good plan waitwhat! I think I might follow suit and do the same :) it would be nice to lose some weight (and maybe that's what I can focus on now and if falling pregnant is something that comes with it, then that's a bonus :))
> I love your energy and thought process wait :) xx please keep us posted with what's going on with you and we'll go through it together when AF finally gets here? Next AF due 6th April for me :)
> Oh no Amanda that's terrible :( you poor things, has he been sleeping ok up until last night? Are you both able to have a bit of a nap today? How are you feeling? Just tired? Are there other things that are making you feel yuck? Hope you can get some rest today or at least put your feet up and relax for a little bit :)
> 
> So glad Kla started this thread :)
> Hoping you are all well and smile at least once today :) xxx


My son slept 12 hours last night!! Thank you God!! I am 9dpo today and cm has been white lotiony and abundant since ov when normally it drives up right after o... Cautiously and minimally hopeful... Feeling cranky today and can't wait for work to be over with for the day. 1 hour and 15 minutes to go!!


----------



## mereleigh

This thread popped up right when I needed it! I'm 2 or 3 days late... I'm not really sure this is my first month TCC and off bc. FF said AF should be here Sunday which is what I thought, then it randomly changed it to Monday. Regardless AF isn't here yet, and I'm poas like a crazy person. All BFNs! I've had lower back aches, nausea, headaches, been super tired, and just generally I'm feeling pregnant. I'm not sure if I'm testing too soon because I'm not positive of any dates...Two nights ago I had pain in my lower abdomen and since then it's been a little achey but more of a sore muscle feeling and less of an AF cramp feeling. I'm not sure what to think, I don't want to get my hopes up, but I want to know!


----------



## WaitWhat

paigies mumma said:


> I love your energy and thought process wait :) xx please keep us posted with what's going on with you and we'll go through it together when AF finally gets here? Next AF due 6th April for me :)

lol that's nice of you but I seem to have mood swings because I wasn't feeling that way a few weeks ago. One week I want to give up and another I'm like whatever. Overall it's depressing. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I went about 2 weeks without spotting and I had bright red blood when I wiped again yesterday. Makes no sense. I never spotted like this before. My periods were always regular and typical. I feel period-ish..my newest symptom is sweating at night but that might be the weather change. It's freezing at night and then 60 in the morning. This has been going on and off now for almost a month. I haven't peed on a stick in 2 weeks and see no reason to to torture myself again. Doctor's appointment in 2 weeks anyway but more to figure out what the hell is wrong with me.. I'm not even interested in a blood test.

I have no idea when my period is "due". I was figuring if I got to mid April without one then I was overdue again. But then I spotted yesterday which throws it off again. This sucks.


----------



## amanda111308

I am 11dpo and not testing until at least this weekend... I woke up with a headache and dizziness lol trying not to get my hopes up too high lol


----------



## paigies mumma

Well hello there mereleigh, so glad you've joined :) how are you feeling? Any news? Xx

hiya wait, I just wanted to tell you that a friend of a friend had quite a bit of spotting during her early pregnancy it turned out she was pregnant with twins! :) are you able to download any 'apps'? I've downloaded the 'my days' app and that would tell me when I should expect my next af :) of course if you are irregular its probably not the best thing to use.... so just ignore what I just said :D it must be so horrible to not know what's going on :( hopefully you can get some answers at your dr appt :)

Oh amanda, you are so strong! I honestly don't think I could help myself! Good luck to you xx

I am now 18 days late and my bbs are feeling so sore :( and ive got terrible cramping and stretching in my stomach and a really sore back, I just wishing I knew what is going on with my body! 
Thinking of you all and hoping for the very best for you xxx


----------



## mereleigh

Thanks Paigies mumma! No news here. Got another bfn yesterday morning. I'm not really sure what to think. I don't quite feel myself but I don't feel off enough to warrant a trip to the dr without some better symptoms than "I feel a bit pregnant." I think for now I'm going to wait it out and try to be kind to myself and not test for a few days. This is my first cycle off bcps so maybe my body is just trying to sort things out? I was naively not expecting that because I've been on and off hem for years because when I started af was crazy and wouldn't stop so when I was younger I went on them simply to regulate my cycles and since I wasn't using them for birth control I went off them a few times over the years and was off them all through college and each time I stopped af returned like normal. But things change. So we'll see!


----------



## WaitWhat

Well, if anyone is interested in an update. I was complaining about spotting on and off all month but never getting a period flow. I finally got one last night. It's been non-stop bleeding. I can't even leave the house today. It's the heaviest I've probably ever had. Not too painful but no wonder I've been so bloated and fat even with all the water I'm drinking. Looking forward to the water weight loss. My "fat" jeans don't even fit.

I still want to see if my doctor can find anything wrong with me because this is new and I find it hard to believe it's a freak thing because it happened after the one month I ttc again. This period was 18 days late! I also suspected maybe a kidney stone because of the weird twinges and spotting even though I never had one before... But I guess if they go away there's on point in checking that out just yet. :(


----------



## mereleigh

Waitwhat that sounds miserable! I hope it eases up quickly for you!


----------



## mereleigh

Well I'm out... AF started yesterday, nothing like being 7 days late. At least I'm out of limbo


----------



## amanda111308

:( sorry it's been a rough go ladies... I am 11dpo and ff has detected a triphasic chart... Stupidly enough I still can't get excited... Time will tell AF is due tomorrow... Anything could happen I guess


----------



## mereleigh

fingers crossed for you amanda111308!


----------



## amanda111308

Well 13dpo and a slight dip in temp but still way above cover line. No AF or any of my normal pms symptoms... Feeling cautiously optimistic... But only slightly... Last cycle I got AF at 11dpo... So this is good either way. I will either get a bfp or my luteal phase is lengthening. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!! This is month #7 ttc after my mc in September!!


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi everyone,
Just an update, I am now 23 days late (did another test last night and was a bfn :() am getting pretty over it all. I am so confused and just want af to show her ugly head already.
feeling pretty flat at the moment :(


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just an update, I am now 23 days late (did another test last night and was a bfn :() am getting pretty over it all. I am so confused and just want af to show her ugly head already.
> feeling pretty flat at the moment :(

Hun I think you should head in to see your doc... Being 3 weeks late is late! Have you been feeling pregnant at all?

Well I usually never make it to 14dpo without AF so I guess I will test tomorrow morning. Excited but SO SO SOO scared to see a bfn... To me bfns are worse than AF showing up... Only time will tell... Hoping she stays away for another year!!


----------



## karry1412

My 7th cycle after my mc was my lucky one - fingers crossed it's the same for you x


----------



## paigies mumma

Good afternoon ladies :) 
Sorry for my lack of response and selfishness :(, AF is still not here but I think I will wait till my next is due (4 April) and then make a doc appt. I don't like to cause unnecessary drama. But I would really like some answers though, and I suppose that's what they're there for :) I am starting to REALLY feel pregnant now, I have this constant sick feeling and (sorry if tmi) whenever I burp it's a sicky one :( I have been smelling smells that have no relevance to anything around me! Oh and my boobs, my poor poor boobs, are so sore :( 
Um, do you girls think I could test early? I tested when I was late (ok, so my 'late' was actually a 'missed') and they were all neg, maybe testing early or on time will give me a pos :)
How are you Amanda? Any news? 
How are you feeling wait and mereleigh? 
Thinking of you all xxx
H


----------



## amanda111308

I on cd 3, I was truly shocked when AF arrived because I was almost sure I was pregnant... Oh well onwards and forward March!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

How are you all? How are you doing Amanda and Paigie's mumma? So sorry but I seemed to lose track of this thread. It was only today when I realised KLa must either have had her baby by now, or is very close, that I thought I'd look up to see how everyone is doing.

Sorry to read that you're still waiting for your BFP. I am positive it'll happen for you all ladies. Reading back made me reminisce about all the things we've all been through. Good and bad! A lot has happened in the past year!

I'm pleased to say I'm doing well and I'm now 21 weeks pregnant! I have my scan on Thursday. I'm really excited but still apprehensive. I think that's understandable after what we've all been through. But so far everything is good with the baby. Due date is 19th August!

Hope you don't mind me popping back to say hi! It'd be interesting to see how everyone else is doing! I think I'll send KLa a private message. 

:)


----------



## moni77

Nice to hear from you Mrs D. Glad you are doing well with your pregnancy. Very excited for you. Let us know if Kla had her baby!


----------



## amanda111308

Has anyone heard from kla?? I am 9dpo and just waiting... Hmmm what to do what to do...


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi ladies :)
It's been a while since my last post...

Mrs D! How are you? Feels like forever, how is your pregnancy going? do you know if kla had her baby? Hope you're well xx
Amanda and Moni, how are you both? Any news? 

We've been through a fair bit over the last couple of months, my father-in-law passed away over Easter, so that was very very sad :( my poor hubby was feeling a bit lost, his dad was such a great man and grandfather to our autistic miss 6. We're only just getting back into some sort of routine and reconnecting with friends.

Hope you are all well :)
H xx


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Hi ladies :)
> It's been a while since my last post...
> 
> Mrs D! How are you? Feels like forever, how is your pregnancy going? do you know if kla had her baby? Hope you're well xx
> Amanda and Moni, how are you both? Any news?
> 
> We've been through a fair bit over the last couple of months, my father-in-law passed away over Easter, so that was very very sad :( my poor hubby was feeling a bit lost, his dad was such a great man and grandfather to our autistic miss 6. We're only just getting back into some sort of routine and reconnecting with friends.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)
> H xx

Hi there! 

Well last I posted on this forum I was waiting to test and was only 9dpo and tomorrow I will be 10 weeks pregnant! Feeling pretty miserable with morning sickness but not complaining. Everything seems to be going great this time around. We have had an ultrasound and have seen the heartbeat (162bpm) at 8 weeks which is exactly when we lost last September. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

hi girls I am due AF today CD30/16DPO but no show. BFN on 13&15DPO. Waiting to test again tmrw at 17dpo and will continue to test every 2 days probably.
I've had more symptoms in other months when I got AF but this month I've had the following ones stick out:
Twinges/sharp little stabs in my Right ovary area since 5-6dpo
8dpo on - heightened sense of smell...Smelling things that aren't there?
10dpo on - slight nausea if I don't eat. Yellow CM, achey pelvic area (like a pulled muscle)

We will see! 
:coffee:


----------



## moni77

Amanda - congrats!!!

Paige - doing well thanks for asking. Still trying to get rid of a cyst from my last IUI cycle. Luckily we had not planned on doing the IVF until August but I was hoping to get a few natural cycles in before that. At this rate we'll see... Keep us posted on your developments!


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing? Hope you're all well xx


----------



## paigies mumma

Oh and I can't believe I forgot to say congrats to you Amanda! Such wonderful news!! :) hope you're travelling well x


----------



## moni77

My ivf cycle worked. 10 weeks pregnant. Sitting at the docs waiting to giveblood for the harmony test.


----------



## moni77

How are you doing?


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Oh and I can't believe I forgot to say congrats to you Amanda! Such wonderful news!! :) hope you're travelling well x

Haha no worries!! Almost 29 weeks now and feeling huge! I have a complete placenta previa so it looks like I may need a scheduled csection at 36 weeks (December 8th) to ensure the greatest amount of safety for bubs and I. I find out on Monday if my placenta has moved up and away from my cervix, if it has I will be green lighted for another natural delivery so fingers crossed!!


----------



## paigies mumma

Oh my goodness oh my goodness! There is so much happiness in this world at the moment! It is so lovely to hear good news!!! :)
Congratulations moni! Um, what's a harmony test?
Amanda, gosh 29 weeks already??? Has it flown by for you or have you had a bit of a difficult time? 
I've been quite stressed lately and my weight has completely ballooned, so is making the trying to get pregnant thing near on impossible :( my car has had some breakdowns and mine and my husbands relationship has been quite strained (I'm not working and he's not on permanent work at the moment and everything comes down to money with him :()
I'm just happy to be hearing lovely stories from you ladies! :) 
I've been in for nasal surgery and it's really difficult to keep up the maintenance (I have to flush my nose out twice a day) and that's getting me quite stressed as I haven't been able to get it done every day. 
Wish things were simple in life! Oh well, 
Please keep me updated with your pregnancies, it's a blessing to hear :)
Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## moni77

The harmony test is a non evasiveblood test they donow as a primer checkfor chromosomal issues. Bonus is finding out the gender.


----------



## paigies mumma

Hi again lovelies,
Amanda - how did your testing go? Are you able to have a natural birth? Is your pregnancy going smoothly?
Thanks moni, how did it go? Do you know if your having a little boy or little girl? 
So excited for you both!!!
Are you other ladies still on this thread? Would love to hear some more stories &#55357;&#56842; 
There is nothing quite as beatuful as hearing about new little bubbas entering the world and the journey his/her parents have been on &#55357;&#56845; 
Hope everyone is well.
If you no longer want to reply on here, im more than happy to be private messaged or msg other ladies with their permission of course &#55357;&#56833; &#55357;&#56471; xxx


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Hi again lovelies,
> Amanda - how did your testing go? Are you able to have a natural birth? Is your pregnancy going smoothly?
> Thanks moni, how did it go? Do you know if your having a little boy or little girl?
> So excited for you both!!!
> Are you other ladies still on this thread? Would love to hear some more stories &#65533;&#65533;
> There is nothing quite as beatuful as hearing about new little bubbas entering the world and the journey his/her parents have been on &#65533;&#65533;
> Hope everyone is well.
> If you no longer want to reply on here, im more than happy to be private messaged or msg other ladies with their permission of course &#65533;&#65533; &#65533;&#65533; xxx

Hi there! 

Sorry I totally forgot to come back and update!! I got amazing news on Oct 20th at my follow up appointment with my doctor! My complete placenta previa is 100% moved up to a high anterior and I am now reclassified as moderate risk as opposed to high risk. Unless baby is breech at the time of delivery, I will be permitted to have my natural birth I have been dreaming of!
More good news was my blood pressure was textbook perfect (was a major issue with my sons pregnancy) and my second screening for gestational diabetes testing came back normal as well! Feeling very blessed at the positive reports. 30 weeks today!! Can't wait to meet my newest son/daughter in December!


----------



## moni77

Great news Amanda!!!

Just got back the Harmony results - low risk for all chromosomal disorders and its a BOY!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Aww that's wonderful news moni!!! Your little boy could have the same birthday as my ds! He was my first baby and was born on May 11th!! Super exciting on the chromosome results as well!! Congrats!!


----------



## paigies mumma

It looks like everything's coming up milhouse! He he he
So glad things are going along smoothly for you amanda! Lovely lovely news :) are you going to find out baby's sex too?
Congratulations moni, a baby boy &#128118;. How perfect! So glad your harmony test came back low risk! How wonderful!! Would those chromosome tests include downs or autism or delays? My little girl has autism and global development delay!
Thank you for keeping me updated! If you feel harrassed just let me know and i wont hassle you ladies :) just love hearing sweet lovely news :)
Take care,
Hayley :)


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> It looks like everything's coming up milhouse! He he he
> So glad things are going along smoothly for you amanda! Lovely lovely news :) are you going to find out baby's sex too?
> Congratulations moni, a baby boy &#128118;. How perfect! So glad your harmony test came back low risk! How wonderful!! Would those chromosome tests include downs or autism or delays? My little girl has autism and global development delay!
> Thank you for keeping me updated! If you feel harrassed just let me know and i wont hassle you ladies :) just love hearing sweet lovely news :)
> Take care,
> Hayley :)

Hey Paige's momma, nope we are waiting for the delivery room surprise!! It's our last baby so we thought it would be fun! No worries I don't feel harassed at all!! I'm just so bad for remembering to come back to update. Reminders are definitely a good thing for me!!


----------



## broodymumof4

every woman and every pregnancy is different and each pregnancy produces hcg differently. some show really soon, others later or not at all. it varies widely and not all women receive a BFP, as long as there is no AF then there is hope x


----------



## moni77

The harmony test covers chromosomal disorders like downs. I don't think anything can predict on the autism spectrum...my nephew has aspergers.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies! I actually remembered to come say hi!! Lol will be 36 weeks on Monday coming... I am definitely feeling it now I feel like a beached whale haha oh well not much longer now thank goodness. How is everyone else doing? Any fun plans for Christmas?


----------



## moni77

Wow Amanda - getting close! Can't wait to hear the good news soon. (My bday is the 22nd...)


----------



## amanda111308

moni77 said:


> Wow Amanda - getting close! Can't wait to hear the good news soon. (My bday is the 22nd...)

Wanna hear something funny?! I had my son at 38 weeks and Dec 22nd I will be exactly 38 weeks!! Haha it's totally possible!! And your lil one is due really close to my son's bday!! Crazy eh? 

I am soo excited for this baby!! It's so tough not knowing the gender this time around! I'm soo impatient now!


----------



## moni77

I don't know how you held out - I found out at 11 weeks!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!! Our yellow bump turned BLUE on December 16th at 10:41am!! We named him Oliver. He was determined to be 36+3 when he was born but he was already 7lbs 2oz!! Kinda happy he didn't go to term now LOL!! I am SO in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moni77

Congrats Amanda - that is hubby's number one choice for a name for our son!! Oliver Max to be exact!!


----------



## paigies mumma

Oh how beautiful! Congratulations Amanda! How lovely :) your little boy shares his bday with my hubby :) 
He looks just devine. 
Thank you for posting a pic :)
How are you feeling?
How are you going moni?
Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## amanda111308

paigies mumma said:


> Oh how beautiful! Congratulations Amanda! How lovely :) your little boy shares his bday with my hubby :)
> He looks just devine.
> Thank you for posting a pic :)
> How are you feeling?
> How are you going moni?
> Hope you're all well xxx

I honestly feel amazing. I have felt normal since 2 weeks postpartum! My lo sleeps through the night besides one 2am feeding. He has gained 1lb and 7oz since birth putting him at 8lbs 9oz now!! Lol so needless to say feeding is going very well also hahaha. My little Ollie also shares his birthday with my older sister! December 16th is certainly a special day!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moni77

Cutey pie!!

Things are going well with me. Cant believe it is already January!


----------

